# ALLUCINANTE...



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

... ADMIN-Zeus, dall'alto dell'Olimpo, ha tuonato un'allucinate VERITA': il sondaggio sull'istituzione del moderatore, *registra la schiacciante presenza di CLONI*... hi, hi, hi... ora, vorrei svolgere una semplice considerazione... semplice, quanto terribile... I NAZISTI, NANI CORNUTI E BALLERINE OBESE E CELLULITICHE, chiedono l'istituzione di un moderatore al fine di far valere, in questo forum, la correttezza dei comportamenti... L'ottemperanza degli scritti... l'estetica della forma... e _*come lo fanno*_?... *SCORRETTAMENTE*!... hi, hi, hi... dando il via ad una sarabanda di cloni, da far impallidire i laboratori dell'Università di Pechino... hi, hi, hi... allora, vedete, avevo ragione io: a questi, piace "_ciurlare nel manico_"... sono totalmente inaffidabili, disonesti, irresponsabili... a questo punto, io propongo che questi DERELITTI, vengano messi alla pubblica gogna... e SPUTACCHIATI PUBBLICAMENTE... 

... VE LO DO IO IL MODERATORE!... BANDA DI DISONESTI... HI, HI, HI...​


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Febbraio 2008)

*Chensamurai*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ADMIN-Zeus, dall'alto dell'Olimpo, ha tuonato un'allucinate VERITA': il sondaggio sull'istituzione del moderatore, *registra la schiacciante presenza di CLONI*... hi, hi, hi... ora, vorrei svolgere una semplice considerazione... semplice, quanto terribile... I NAZISTI, NANI CORNUTI E BALLERINE OBESE E CELLULITICHE, chiedono l'istituzione di un moderatore al fine di far valere, in questo forum, la correttezza dei comportamenti... L'ottemperanza degli scritti... l'estetica della forma... e _*come lo fanno*_?... *SCORRETTAMENTE*!... hi, hi, hi... dando il via ad una sarabanda di cloni, da far impallidire i laboratori dell'Università di Pechino... hi, hi, hi... allora, vedete, avevo ragione io: a questi, piace "_ciurlare nel manico_"... sono totalmente inaffidabili, disonesti, irresponsabili... a questo punto, io propongo che questi DERELITTI, vengano messi alla pubblica gogna... e SPUTACCHIATI PUBBLICAMENTE...
> 
> 
> ... VE LO DO IO IL MODERATORE!... BANDA DI DISONESTI... HI, HI, HI...​


Caro Chen,
non ti ho mai risposto direttamente, ma ora mi sento in dovere di farlo, in quanto sono anch'io della banda dei cloni.
Spero solo (comunque ne sono certo) che tu faccia distinzioni tra me, Airforever, che ha inventato dei cloni pagliacceschi (vedi mr.perfect, per esempio) per distorcere le menti da interminabili e fastidiosissime discussioni e chi, per un non so quale motivo, si è altrettanto colonato.
Puoi anche non essere d'accordo su questa "medicina", su questa "cura"...che ha fallito, ahimé. Ma il tutto è stato fatto in buonissima fede.
Un abbraccio
Marco "Airforever"


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Caro Chen,
> non ti ho mai risposto direttamente, ma ora mi sento in dovere di farlo, in quanto sono anch'io della banda dei cloni.
> Spero solo (comunque ne sono certo) che tu faccia distinzioni tra me, Airforever, che ha inventato dei cloni pagliacceschi (vedi mr.perfect, per esempio) per distorcere le menti da interminabili e fastidiosissime discussioni e chi, per un non so quale motivo, si è altrettanto colonato.
> Puoi anche non essere d'accordo su questa "medicina", con questa "cura"...che ha fallito, ahimé. Ma il tutto è stato fatto in buonissima fede.
> ...


... Caro Marco, 
ti conosco come persona davvero intelligente e ti ho sempre stimato. I tuoi cloni, erano uno spasso assoluto, sempre gentili ed educati, delle brave persone, come te. Qui, invece, la questione è diversa: qualcuno ha barato in un sondaggio. Questo è inaccettabile. Specialmente quando si invoca "_correttezza_" e lo si fa scorrettamente. Questo è filisteismo e miseria morale; filisteismo nella sua forma peggiore, quella più falsa, quella dei farabutti senza onore. E' mancanza d'etica; è corruzione del pensiero e dei costumi.

Nulla di tutto questo ha qualcosa a che vedere con te. Tu sei una persona per bene. Tu VOLI in alto.

Con stima.

Chensamurai


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ADMIN-Zeus, dall'alto dell'Olimpo, ha tuonato un'allucinate VERITA': il sondaggio sull'istituzione del moderatore, *registra la schiacciante presenza di CLONI*... hi, hi, hi... ora, vorrei svolgere una semplice considerazione... semplice, quanto terribile... I NAZISTI, NANI CORNUTI E BALLERINE OBESE E CELLULITICHE, chiedono l'istituzione di un moderatore al fine di far valere, in questo forum, la correttezza dei comportamenti... L'ottemperanza degli scritti... l'estetica della forma... e _*come lo fanno*_?... *SCORRETTAMENTE*!... hi, hi, hi... dando il via ad una sarabanda di cloni, da far impallidire i laboratori dell'Università di Pechino... hi, hi, hi... allora, vedete, avevo ragione io: a questi, piace "_ciurlare nel manico_"... sono totalmente inaffidabili, disonesti, irresponsabili... a questo punto, io propongo che questi DERELITTI, vengano messi alla pubblica gogna... e SPUTACCHIATI PUBBLICAMENTE...
> 
> 
> ... VE LO DO IO IL MODERATORE!... BANDA DI DISONESTI... HI, HI, HI...​


Continui a coprirti sempre più di *RIDICOLO*!























Vuoi un pallottoliere?  

	
	
		
		
	


	























Vuoi i nomi uno per uno di chi ha votato SI?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






*MISTIFICATORE DA QUATTRO SOLDI...!*


----------



## Old Alex70 (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ADMIN-Zeus, dall'alto dell'Olimpo, ha tuonato un'allucinate VERITA': il sondaggio sull'istituzione del moderatore, *registra la schiacciante presenza di CLONI*... hi, hi, hi... ora, vorrei svolgere una semplice considerazione... semplice, quanto terribile... I NAZISTI, NANI CORNUTI E BALLERINE OBESE E CELLULITICHE, chiedono l'istituzione di un moderatore al fine di far valere, in questo forum, la correttezza dei comportamenti... L'ottemperanza degli scritti... l'estetica della forma... e _*come lo fanno*_?... *SCORRETTAMENTE*!... hi, hi, hi... dando il via ad una sarabanda di cloni, da far impallidire i laboratori dell'Università di Pechino... hi, hi, hi... allora, vedete, avevo ragione io: a questi, piace "_ciurlare nel manico_"... sono totalmente inaffidabili, disonesti, irresponsabili... a questo punto, io propongo che questi DERELITTI, vengano messi alla pubblica gogna... e SPUTACCHIATI PUBBLICAMENTE...
> 
> 
> ... VE LO DO IO IL MODERATORE!... BANDA DI DISONESTI... HI, HI, HI...​


beh chen, io sono alex70 clone di @lex anche se ho scritto in chiaro che cambiavo nick e quindi identificabile. sono anche spacecowboy, ma ho votato solo come alex70...come vedi ha votato il clone del mio nick "principale" (@lex).....
anche io vorrei sapere a questo punto i nick e di chi sarebbero questi fantomatici cloni. perchè, vedi chen, se un utente ha votato *una sola volta* con il proprio clone per motivi che non è dato sapere a te come a me, quello che stai dicendo è una fesseria in quanto non cambia il valore del sondaggio....
Che admin ci faccia sapere se delle persone hanno espresso più di un voto e cioè sia con il proprio nick che con uno o più cloni propri e solo allora te ne potrai uscire co' 'sta filippica.......


----------



## Old Buscopann (19 Febbraio 2008)

All'altro l'avranno portato fuori a braccia, ma secondo me con l'ultimo incontro Chen ci ha rimesso più neuroni...
E' sempre stato molto PERSONAGGIO , ma io stesso più volte l'ho apprezzato. Ultimamente ha subito l'involuzione da PERSONAGGIO a PERSONAGGIO SGRADEVOLE

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> All'altro l'avranno portato fuori a braccia, ma secondo me con l'ultimo incontro Chen ci ha rimesso più neuroni...
> E' sempre stato molto PERSONAGGIO , ma io stesso più volte l'ho apprezzato. Ultimamente ha subito l'involuzione da PERSONAGGIO a PERSONAGGIO SGRADEVOLE
> 
> Buscopann









Già, pure io l'ho trovato molto più brillante in altre occasioni...ora sembra un bimbetto a cui han portato via il ciuccio!!


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> All'altro l'avranno portato fuori a braccia, ma secondo me con l'ultimo incontro Chen ci ha rimesso più neuroni...
> E' sempre stato molto PERSONAGGIO , ma io stesso più volte l'ho apprezzato. Ultimamente ha subito l'involuzione da PERSONAGGIO a PERSONAGGIO SGRADEVOLE
> 
> Buscopann


 
Ciao Busco, todo bien?


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ADMIN-Zeus, dall'alto dell'Olimpo, ha tuonato un'allucinate VERITA': il sondaggio sull'istituzione del moderatore, *registra la schiacciante presenza di CLONI*... hi, hi, hi... ora, vorrei svolgere una semplice considerazione... semplice, quanto terribile... I NAZISTI, NANI CORNUTI E BALLERINE OBESE E CELLULITICHE, chiedono l'istituzione di un moderatore al fine di far valere, in questo forum, la correttezza dei comportamenti... L'ottemperanza degli scritti... l'estetica della forma... e _*come lo fanno*_?... *SCORRETTAMENTE*!... hi, hi, hi... dando il via ad una sarabanda di cloni, da far impallidire i laboratori dell'Università di Pechino... hi, hi, hi... allora, vedete, avevo ragione io: a questi, piace "_ciurlare nel manico_"... sono totalmente inaffidabili, disonesti, irresponsabili... a questo punto, io propongo che questi DERELITTI, vengano messi alla pubblica gogna... e SPUTACCHIATI PUBBLICAMENTE...
> 
> 
> ... VE LO DO IO IL MODERATORE!... BANDA DI DISONESTI... HI, HI, HI...​


Caro Chen, quando si parla di brogli in una votazione ci vogliono le prove. Altrimenti è molto meglio tacere. Mi spieghi come fai a sapere che i cloni hanno votato? Te lo ha detto admin? O lo presumi solamente? Sono cose molto diverse.
E poi, i cloni di quali nick? A questo punto, o sul forum si esce dalle illazioni, o è davvero il caso di finirla qui!
Sapete, tu e admin,  i nick i cui cloni hanno votato? Bene, diteli pubblicamente. Altrimenti questa è solo una buffonata!


----------



## Old Airforever (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Caro Chen, quando si parla di brogli in una votazione ci vogliono le prove. Altrimenti è molto meglio tacere. *Mi spieghi come fai a sapere che i cloni hanno votato?* Te lo ha detto admin? O lo presumi solamente? Sono cose molto diverse.
> E poi, i cloni di quali nick? A questo punto, o sul forum si esce dalle illazioni, o è davvero il caso di finirla qui!
> Sapete, tu e admin, i nick i cui cloni hanno votato? Bene, diteli pubblicamente. Altrimenti questa è solo una buffonata!


MM, riporto l'intervento di Tristano...forse Chen si riferiva a questo. Forse. Non so quanti ne ha, ma lo ha ammesso l'interessata stessa.
Air

sono daccordo per moderare il forum.

*ho votato con tutti i cloni che avevo. tutti i voti sono stati SI
voglio proprio vedere poi come vi contorcerete le budella a non potermi offendere più.
*

io so stare zitta quando mi conviene...VOI NO! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



















SI, SI, bel gioco andremo a fare


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Caro Chen, quando si parla di brogli in una votazione ci vogliono le prove. Altrimenti è molto meglio tacere. Mi spieghi come fai a sapere che i cloni hanno votato? Te lo ha detto admin? O lo presumi solamente? Sono cose molto diverse.
> E poi, i cloni di quali nick? A questo punto, o sul forum si esce dalle illazioni, o è davvero il caso di finirla qui!
> Sapete, tu e admin, i nick i cui cloni hanno votato? Bene, diteli pubblicamente. Altrimenti questa è solo una buffonata!


----------



## Old smerciula (20 Febbraio 2008)

*fedi*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Già, pure io l'ho trovato molto più brillante in altre occasioni...ora sembra un bimbetto a cui han portato via il ciuccio!!




aahhhhhhh...ma allora c'è un ladro di ciucci qui dentro....

ora ci penso io.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Caro Chen, quando si parla di brogli in una votazione ci vogliono le prove. Altrimenti è molto meglio tacere. Mi spieghi come fai a sapere che i cloni hanno votato? Te lo ha detto admin? O lo presumi solamente? Sono cose molto diverse.
> E poi, i cloni di quali nick? A questo punto, o sul forum si esce dalle illazioni, o è davvero il caso di finirla qui!
> Sapete, tu e admin, i nick i cui cloni hanno votato? Bene, diteli pubblicamente. Altrimenti questa è solo una buffonata!


veramente è stato admin a dire che c'è una forte presenza di cloni fra i votanti..
non è che se lo è inventato Cen..
tutto questo perché non è assolutamente certificabile, se non da admin in persona, che chi ha espresso il voto in chiaro, sia per il sì che per il no, poi lo abbia effettivamente fatto. 
non alcun motivo personale per pensare in malafede su chi ha votato, ma non si può nemmeno dire che le cose fatte in questo modo risultino trasparentissime. no?
aveva ragione Fedy a volere che fosse chiaro a tutti chi ha votato e come.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *veramente è stato admin a dire che c'è una forte presenza di cloni fra i votanti..*
> non è che se lo è inventato Cen..
> tutto questo perché non è assolutamente certificabile, se non da admin in persona, che chi ha espresso il voto in chiaro, sia per il sì che per il no, poi lo abbia effettivamente fatto.
> non alcun motivo personale per pensare in malafede su chi ha votato, ma non si può nemmeno dire che le cose fatte in questo modo risultino trasparentissime. no?
> aveva ragione Fedy a volere che fosse chiaro a tutti chi ha votato e come.


Ah si? Allora non ho letto l'intervento di admin...mi scuso con Chen, e faccio i miei complimenti ad admin.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Continui a coprirti sempre più di *RIDICOLO*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... FARABUTTO... avete BARATO... straccioni da quattro soldi... NAZISTI... vedremo alla fine in quanti siete... tolti i cloni... FARABUTTO... BANDITO... LAZZARONE... GAGLIOFFO... BIRBANTE... PENDAGLIO DA FORCA...


----------



## Old Angel (20 Febbraio 2008)

Che du balle....non serviva manco la votazione.... è un forum il moderatore serve, come in tutti i forum di questo mondo (virtuale)


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah si? Allora non ho letto l'intervento di admin...mi scuso con Chen, e faccio i miei complimenti ad admin.


... Multimodi, avevo capito perfettamente che ti macava un tassello del puzzle... vai a leggere quello che ha scritto ADMIN-ZEUS... hanno votato più volte con tutti i cloni di cui sono capaci... ma te l'immagini se, a questa genete, dai anche solo il potere di soffiarsi il naso?... te l'immagini dei FARABUTTI, dei PENDAGLI DA FORCA, con anche solo un minimo potere?... hi, hi, hi... altro che il Far West... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Che du balle....non serviva manco la votazione.... è un forum il moderatore serve, come in tutti i forum di questo mondo (virtuale)


Sai che c'è sto' mondo virtuale è diventato piu' noioso del di quello reale.


----------



## Old smerciula (20 Febbraio 2008)

vi prego...che qualcuno mi stia sentire....è una giornata di cacca questa senno'...basta! non serve a nessuno contiuare cosi!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Che du balle....non serviva manco la votazione.... è un forum il moderatore serve, come in tutti i forum di questo mondo (virtuale)


... no, amico mio, non serve alcun moderatore... questo forum funziona e ha sempre funzionato senza POTERI COERCITIVI... apri gli occhi... questi FARABUTTI sono solo in preda alla FREGOLA di poter decidere per tutti, cosa possa essere scritto qui dentro... e come... e quando... e da chi...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

Si ma i cloni di chi?


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, avevo capito perfettamente che ti macava un tassello del puzzle... vai a leggere quello che ha scritto ADMIN-ZEUS... hanno votato più volte con tutti i cloni di cui sono capaci... ma te l'immagini se, a questa genete, dai anche solo il potere di soffiarsi il naso?... te l'immagini dei FARABUTTI, dei PENDAGLI DA FORCA, con anche solo un minimo potere?... hi, hi, hi... altro che il Far West... hi, hi, hi...


Ora ho letto laggiù. Chen, a mio parere quando l'amministratore di un forum propone una votazione su un argomento del genere, hai il compito di verificare puntualmente che il sondaggio sia regolare. Altrimenti, non fa altro che contribuire ad alimentare tutti i casini che ormai avvelenano il forum. E' inutile dire, a frittata fatta, che i voti saranno depurati da quello dei cloni. Credo che lui potesse, (visto il clima pessimo che ormai c'è) *dall'inizio*, chiarire meglio la faccenda...e cioè che i voti dei cloni sarebbero stati eliminati, e si sarebbe pubblicato il nick di chi barava.
E molta della gazzarra scoppiata sarebbe stata evitata.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma i cloni di chi?


... i tuoi, magari... hi, hi, hi... ADMIN-Zeus ha fatto presente che il sondaggio è INFESTATO da CANAGLIE... da una CIURMAGLIA di CLONI da far VOMITARE... 

... archiviato questo tentativo NAZISTA di impossessarsi del forum... si faranno i CONTI... e allora sì, che saranno CAZZI AMARI... preparate le VALIGIE... FARABUTTI...​


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma i cloni di chi?


questo non ci è dato sapere... però resta il fatto che la votazione così come si sta svolgendo non è, almeno secondo me, in nessun caso trasparente.
rifacciamola con la clausola che sia chiaro a tutti chi ha votato. lasciamo segreto il voto, ma che almeno si sappiano i nick di chi ha votato.


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora ho letto laggiù. Chen, a mio parere quando l'amministratore di un forum propone una votazione su un argomento del genere, hai il compito di verificare puntualmente che il sondaggio sia regolare. Altrimenti, non fa altro che contribuire ad alimentare tutti i casini che ormai avvelenano il forum. E' inutile dire, a frittata fatta, che i voti saranno depurati da quello dei cloni. Credo che lui potesse, (visto il clima pessimo che ormai c'è) *dall'inizio*, chiarire meglio la faccenda...e cioè che i voti dei cloni sarebbero stati eliminati, e si sarebbe pubblicato il nick di chi barava.
> E molta della gazzarra scoppiata sarebbe stata evitata.





























giusto, ma credo che si possa sempre fare, e cmq occorrerebbe pubblicare in chiaro i nick dei votanti...non vedo assolutamente la necessità della segretezza...è una chiara opportunità a continuare le guerre


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... i tuoi, magari... hi, hi, hi... ADMIN-Zeus ha fatto presente che il sondaggio è INFESTATO da CANAGLIE... da una CIURMAGLIA di CLONI da far VOMITARE...
> 
> 
> ... archiviato questo tentativo NAZISTA di impossessarsi del forum... si faranno i CONTI... e allora sì, che saranno CAZZI AMARI... preparate le VALIGIE... FARABUTTI...​


 
Chen scusa ma hanno votato solo 38 utenti. Vorresti dirmi che di questi 38 la maggior parte sono cloni???????
Allora molti di quelli che sono qui dentro non hanno votato. Oh la matematica non è un opinione.
Interessante come neanche 50 persone su quante ???? boh non l'ho guardato decidono usando anche i cloni. 
Complimenti alla direzione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora ho letto laggiù. Chen, a mio parere quando l'amministratore di un forum propone una votazione su un argomento del genere, hai il compito di verificare puntualmente che il sondaggio sia regolare. Altrimenti, non fa altro che contribuire ad alimentare tutti i casini che ormai avvelenano il forum. E' inutile dire, a frittata fatta, che i voti saranno depurati da quello dei cloni. Credo che lui potesse, (visto il clima pessimo che ormai c'è) *dall'inizio*, chiarire meglio la faccenda...e cioè che i voti dei cloni sarebbero stati eliminati, e si sarebbe pubblicato il nick di chi barava.
> E molta della gazzarra scoppiata sarebbe stata evitata.


... aspetta... aspetta Multimodi... secondo me ADMIN-Zeus ha agito correttamente... ha proposto un sondaggio circa la possibilità di istituire un moderatore del forum, con alcuni poteri... e con l'obiettivo, dichiarato dal Fedifrago, di neutralizzare i comportamenti scorretti... di certo, visto l'argomento, t'aspetti che i "moralizzatori" si comportino correttamente, o no?... cazzo, se ti ERGI a misura d'etica e moralità... se ti ergi a difensore del DECORO... cazzo, mica t'aspetti che qualcuno voti con dieci cloni!... e invece, SI'... i MORALIZZATORI si dimostrano più IMMORALI degli IMMORALI... con un'orgia di cloni da far impallidire la pecora Dolly... hi, hi, hi... ora, amico mio, ti chiedo: è immaginabile il dar anche solo un minimo potere a una ciurmaglia del genere?... possiamo immaginare di conferire la ben che minima capacità sanzionatoria a tali pendagli da forca?... non siamo nati ieri, Multimodi... questa operazione ha solo un obiettivo inconfessabile: elimiare alcuni nick... l'ha pure scritto, chiaramente, la sessagenaria... hanno la FREGOLA di usare metodi violenti per eliminare quei nick che, questi FARABUTTI, non sanno affrontare sul piano dialettico... culturale... intellettivo...


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Stamani sono acida e non me ne vogliate.

A mio parere trovo il tutto tristemente ridicolo. Un amministratore non deve fare alcun referendum per introdurre un moderatore, lo fa' punto e basta.
In virtu' di quale princicio??? Perchè è casa sua. 
Perchè qui dentro non ci paga nessuno per tenere in piedi sta baracca.
E trovo triste di come tutti noi ci stiamo ridicolizzando a commentare e a ragionare per giornate interere su questo argomento.
Ripeto nessuno ci ha prescritto di stare qui dentro e nessuno ci paga per farlo, e trovo anche stupido pensare che è compito nostro avere CURA DEL FORUM. 
Sarà.


----------



## Old Angel (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, amico mio, non serve alcun moderatore... questo forum funziona e ha sempre funzionato senza POTERI COERCITIVI... apri gli occhi... questi FARABUTTI sono solo in preda alla FREGOLA di poter decidere per tutti, cosa possa essere scritto qui dentro... e come... e quando... e da chi...


Guarda che la richiesta è stata solo di spostare i thread che degenerano o non attinenti alla sezione in luogo adeguato per non issozzare e disturbare questa sezione la più importante di tutto il forum....la cosa interessante e che ai mod sarà visibile l'ip di chi scrive e forse questo deincentivirà il giochetto dei cloni.....comunque rimane il fatto che c'è sempre un super Admin (Giuvà) che valuterà l'operato dei mod....quindi do stanno tutti sti problemi.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo non ci è dato sapere... però resta il fatto che la votazione così come si sta svolgendo non è, almeno secondo me, in nessun caso trasparente.
> rifacciamola con la clausola che sia chiaro a tutti chi ha votato. lasciamo segreto il voto, ma che almeno si sappiano i nick di chi ha votato.


Anna era stato gia' chiesto... il voto non doveva essere segreto... anche perche' dubito sia necessario... se tu votassi no mica ti verrei a prendere a manganellate...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Chen scusa ma hanno votato solo 38 utenti. Vorresti dirmi che di questi 38 la maggior parte sono cloni???????
> Allora molti di quelli che sono qui dentro non hanno votato. Oh la matematica non è un opinione.
> Interessante come neanche 50 persone su quante ???? boh non l'ho guardato decidono usando anche i cloni.
> Complimenti alla direzione.


... sono felice che anche tu abbia aperto gli occhi... questi FARABUTTI mirano solamente a "far fuori" alcuni nick dai quali sono stati UMILIATI dialetticamente... come se la responsabilità della loro profonda IGNORANZA, non ricadesse interamente su di loro... sono convinti che eliminado i nick "disturbanti", loro possano apparire più intelligenti... dato che non ci sarebbe più nessuno a ribattere alle cagate che scrivono... QUESTO FORUM NON E' DI UNA MINORANZA DI PENDAGLI DA FORCA!... hanno votato PIU' VOLTE utilizzando i loro SPORCHI CLONI!... daresti anche solo il potere di soffirsi il naso a dei FARABUTTI del genere?


----------



## Old Angel (20 Febbraio 2008)

Cominciate a impressionarmi.

Oggi vado a fare un pò di rifornimenti di scatolame da tenere in cantina....non si sa mai


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Guarda che la richiesta è stata solo di spostare i thread che degenerano o non attinenti alla sezione in luogo adeguato per non issozzare e disturbare questa sezione la più importante di tutto il forum....la cosa interessante e che ai mod sarà visibile l'ip di chi scrive e forse questo deincentivirà il giochetto dei cloni.....comunque rimane il fatto che c'è sempre un super Admin (Giuvà) che valuterà l'operato dei mod....quindi do stanno tutti sti problemi.


ed ecco dove sta l'inghippo... la conoscenza dell' IP degli utenti...
hai almeno una pallida idea di cosa questo potrebbe scatenare?


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Cominciate a impressionarmi.
> 
> Oggi vado a fare un pò di rifornimenti di scatolame da tenere in cantina....non si sa mai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ed ecco dove sta l'inghippo... la conoscenza dell' IP degli utenti...
> hai almeno una pallida idea di cosa questo potrebbe scatenare?


Un minimo di affidabilità?


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anna era stato gia' chiesto... il voto non doveva essere segreto... anche perche' dubito sia necessario... se tu votassi no mica ti verrei a prendere a manganellate...


lo so che non mi prenderesti a manganellate... in ogni caso io ho espresso in chiaro per cosa ho votato, come hai fatto anche tu.
il punto cruciale resta e, secondo me, restarà anche a votazione conclusa- il perché si sia preferito non rendere pubblico l'elenco di chi ha votato.
semplice.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Cominciate a impressionarmi.
> 
> Oggi vado a fare un pò di rifornimenti di scatolame da tenere in cantina....non si sa mai




















































Sei un uomo delizioso.
Forse vengono tradite le persone deliziose perché è insopportabile stare accanto a chi è tanto affidabile.
E' talmente autoassolvente poter pensare/credere/dire/urlare che tutti hanno uno scheletro nell'armadio!
Angel, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che fortunati sono i tuoi figli ad avere un padre come te!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei un uomo delizioso.
> Forse vengono tradite le persone deliziose perché è insopportabile stare accanto a chi è tanto affidabile.
> E' talmente autoassolvente poter pensare/credere/dire/urlare che tutti hanno uno scheletro nell'armadio!
> Angel,
> ...



Ti straquoto... Angel e' un nick azzeccato...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta... aspetta Multimodi... secondo me ADMIN-Zeus ha agito correttamente... ha proposto un sondaggio circa la possibilità di istituire un moderatore del forum, con alcuni poteri... e con l'obiettivo, dichiarato dal Fedifrago, di neutralizzare i comportamenti scorretti... di certo, visto l'argomento, t'aspetti che i "moralizzatori" si comportino correttamente, o no?... cazzo, se ti ERGI a misura d'etica e moralità... se ti ergi a difensore del DECORO... cazzo, mica t'aspetti che qualcuno voti con dieci cloni!... e invece, SI'... i MORALIZZATORI si dimostrano più IMMORALI degli IMMORALI... con un'orgia di cloni da far impallidire la pecora Dolly... hi, hi, hi... ora, amico mio, ti chiedo: è immaginabile il dar anche solo un minimo potere a una ciurmaglia del genere?... possiamo immaginare di conferire la ben che minima capacità sanzionatoria a tali pendagli da forca?... non siamo nati ieri, Multimodi... questa operazione ha solo un obiettivo inconfessabile: elimiare alcuni nick... l'ha pure scritto, chiaramente, la sessagenaria... hanno la FREGOLA di usare metodi violenti per eliminare quei nick che, questi FARABUTTI, non sanno affrontare sul piano dialettico... culturale... intellettivo...


E mo balla, balla  ... con i tuoi culi























http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=RLhyB4zuNvQ


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un minimo di affidabilità?


Persa, te lo dico per esperienza... la conoscenza da parte di alcuni utenti dell'IP di chi scrive può innescare una spirale di violenza forse anche peggiore di quella che leggi in questi giorni.
poi, fate come volete...
voglio dire, o si decide di rendere pubblico l'IP di tutti gli utenti a tutti gli utenti, o lasciare questa opportunità in mano ad altri utenti solo perché divenuti moderatori, potrebbe rivelarsi un gioco al massacro. state bene attenti alle scelte che fate...


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono felice che anche tu abbia aperto gli occhi... questi FARABUTTI mirano solamente a "far fuori" alcuni nick dai quali sono stati UMILIATI dialetticamente... come se la responsabilità della loro profonda IGNORANZA, non ricadesse interamente su di loro... sono convinti che eliminado i nick "disturbanti", loro possano apparire più intelligenti... dato che non ci sarebbe più nessuno a ribattere alle cagate che scrivono... QUESTO FORUM NON E' DI UNA MINORANZA DI PENDAGLI DA FORCA!... hanno votato PIU' VOLTE utilizzando i loro SPORCHI CLONI!... daresti anche solo il potere di soffirsi il naso a dei FARABUTTI del genere?


Chen non è questione di aprire gli occhi o meno.
Io non ho guardato perchè non mi interessa. Non mi interessa sapere. Aggiungo tanti non hanno votato perchè credono che sia una bischerata, che sia una telenovela quello che sta accadendo.
Io prima di iscrivermi qui vivevo. Se mi buttano fuori vivo ancora non mi ammazzo e manco vago in internet come una bimba sperduta. Il problema nasce per quelli che qui dentro ci vivono e non sopravvivono senza.
Il problema nascerà per quelli che come me cercando conforto ed un appoggio in un momento triste non lo troveranno, COME DEL RESTO NON LO STANNO TROVANDO IN QUESTI GIORNI.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono felice che anche tu abbia aperto gli occhi... questi FARABUTTI mirano solamente a "far fuori" alcuni nick dai quali sono stati UMILIATI dialetticamente... come se la responsabilità della loro profonda IGNORANZA, non ricadesse interamente su di loro... sono convinti che eliminado i nick "disturbanti", loro possano apparire più intelligenti... dato che non ci sarebbe più nessuno a ribattere alle cagate che scrivono... QUESTO FORUM NON E' DI UNA MINORANZA DI PENDAGLI DA FORCA!... hanno votato PIU' VOLTE utilizzando i loro SPORCHI CLONI!... daresti anche solo il potere di soffirsi il naso a dei FARABUTTI del genere?


Chi ha già provocatoriamente dichiarato  di aver votato più volte con più cloni è stata (sono stati?) Tristano/Cat/Actarus ecc.
In ogni caso anche questo è spostare l'argomento con quella tecnica dell'insulto e dell'urlo (qui virtuale rappresentato dal carattere di stampa) già vista e rivista.
Ma la sostanza non muta.
Non si possono aprire o riempire 10 discussioni di insulti affermando che il problema dell'insulto non sussiste.
Non si può attribuire a una richiesta intenzioni e conseguenze che la richiesta in sè non conteneva.
Non si possono ipotizzare conseguenze a cascata da un minimo provvedimento.
Chi storicamente e politicamente ha utilizzato tecniche simili?


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta... aspetta Multimodi... secondo me ADMIN-Zeus ha agito correttamente... ha proposto un sondaggio circa la possibilità di istituire un moderatore del forum, con alcuni poteri... e con l'obiettivo, dichiarato dal Fedifrago, di neutralizzare i comportamenti scorretti... di certo, visto l'argomento, *t'aspetti* che i "moralizzatori" si comportino correttamente, o no?... cazzo, se ti ERGI a misura d'etica e moralità... se ti ergi a difensore del DECORO... cazzo, mica t'aspetti che qualcuno voti con dieci cloni!... e invece, SI'... i MORALIZZATORI si dimostrano più IMMORALI degli IMMORALI... con un'orgia di cloni da far impallidire la pecora Dolly... hi, hi, hi... ora, amico mio, ti chiedo: è immaginabile il dar anche solo un minimo potere a una ciurmaglia del genere?... possiamo immaginare di conferire la ben che minima capacità sanzionatoria a tali pendagli da forca?... non siamo nati ieri, Multimodi... questa operazione ha solo un obiettivo inconfessabile: elimiare alcuni nick... l'ha pure scritto, chiaramente, la sessagenaria... hanno la FREGOLA di usare metodi violenti per eliminare quei nick che, questi FARABUTTI, non sanno affrontare sul piano dialettico... culturale... intellettivo...


Chen, invece io non mi aspetto proprio niente...e visti i risultati, facevo bene a non aspettarmi niente. Secondo me admin doveva chiarire dall'inizio le regole, evidenziando da subito quello che ho scritto sopra. Ora spero che vengano almeno evidenziati i nick che hanno barato, facendo votare i propri cloni.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Chen*

Calma un attimo!Adesso si deve accertare..chi sono....prima di muovere accuse...accertiamo chi è...se possibile farlo!Spero che l'admin lo possa dimstrare voglio saper chi è stato....questi cazzo di nomi...poi verificato  ne riparliamo e ne discutiamo...edesso fuori i nomi!!!!


----------



## Old Cat (20 Febbraio 2008)

*air*



Airforever ha detto:


> MM, riporto l'intervento di Tristano...forse Chen si riferiva a questo. Forse. Non so quanti ne ha, ma lo ha ammesso l'interessata stessa.
> Air
> 
> sono daccordo per moderare il forum.
> ...


 
visto che tutti pensano che io ho diversi cloni attivi e funzionanti in questo forum mi sono divertita a scrivere questo. anche perchè se scrivo il contrario manco mi si crede.

io ho votato solo con il nick tristano, quello che io uso per scrivere qui. 

solo ed esclusivamente co tristano.

l'admin può vedere.
l'admin ha detto invece che a votare SI ci sono stati tanti cloni.

divertita a questo punto chiedo che pubblicamente si dica quanti cloni hanno votato, cosa hanno votato e di chi sono questi cloni.


ORA SI CHE CI DIVERTIAMO A VEDER LE PUTTANATE CHE SI FANNO QUI


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora spero che vengano almeno evidenziati i nick che hanno barato, facendo votare i propri cloni.


Lo spero anch'io.


----------



## Old Cat (20 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Calma un attimo!Adesso si deve accertare..chi sono....prima di muovere accuse...accertiamo chi è...se possibile farlo!Spero che l'admin lo possa dimstrare voglio saper chi è stato....questi cazzo di nomi...poi verificato ne riparliamo e ne discutiamo...edesso fuori i nomi!!!!


 
già oscuro.

ORA VOGLIAMO I NOMI DI CHI HA BARATO 

	
	
		
		
	


	














inizia il divertimento


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chen, invece io non mi aspetto proprio niente...e visti i risultati, facevo bene a non aspettarmi niente. Secondo me admin doveva chiarire dall'inizio le regole, evidenziando da subito quello che ho scritto sopra. Ora spero che vengano almeno evidenziati i nick che hanno barato, facendo votare i propri cloni.





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lo spero anch'io.


Già...tutto il resto è DELIRIO di chi l'ha presa in quel posto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Strano però che chi dovrebbe aver interesse a NON alimentare polemiche si defili e non dia risposte a domande ed accuse ben precise:






*GIOVANNI CI SEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!?!?!?!??*






(O CI FAI?!?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E mo balla, balla ... con i tuoi culi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... doverebbe bastare... hi, hi, hi...​


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Già...tutto il resto è DELIRIO di chi l'ha presa in quel posto
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































forse si è preso un altro periodo di vacanza Fedi...


----------



## Old Cat (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... doverebbe bastare... hi, hi, hi...​


 
chen 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   sei pericoloso....se poi la fa qui ci allaga tutti


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

*che lagna*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono felice che anche tu abbia aperto gli occhi... questi FARABUTTI mirano solamente a "far fuori" alcuni nick dai quali sono stati UMILIATI dialetticamente... come se la responsabilità della loro profonda IGNORANZA, non ricadesse interamente su di loro... sono convinti che eliminado i nick "disturbanti", loro possano apparire più intelligenti... dato che non ci sarebbe più nessuno a ribattere alle cagate che scrivono... QUESTO FORUM NON E' DI UNA MINORANZA DI PENDAGLI DA FORCA!... hanno votato PIU' VOLTE utilizzando i loro SPORCHI CLONI!... daresti anche solo il potere di soffirsi il naso a dei FARABUTTI del genere?


 
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chen, invece io non mi aspetto proprio niente...e visti i risultati, facevo bene a non aspettarmi niente. Secondo me admin doveva chiarire dall'inizio le regole, evidenziando da subito quello che ho scritto sopra. Ora spero che vengano almeno evidenziati i nick che hanno barato, facendo votare i propri cloni.


... Multimodi, quando tutto sarà finito e questo tentativo di imbavagliare il forum sarà stato rispedito al mittente, dovremo fare i conti con i FARABUTTI che ammorbano questo forum... quelli che predicano bene e razzolano male... quelli che vogliono "moralizzare" e poi votano dieci volte con dueci nick diversi...

... vanno impiccati...​


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Già...tutto il resto è DELIRIO di chi l'ha presa in quel posto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strano, fedi? Non mi meraviglio più di nulla, invece...sono certo che finirà tutto come la solita pagliacciata. Anche se spero di aver torto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


... vecchia rimbambita... te la stai prendendo nel di dietro, eh?... hi, hi, hi... FARABUTTI...


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

sai benissimo che sono più giovane di te...
e se non sei Perplesso...come puoi parlare di anni se non mi conosci?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Strano, fedi? Non mi meraviglio più di nulla, invece...sono certo che finirà tutto come la solita pagliacciata. Anche se spero di aver torto.


Non pensavo pero' si arrivasse a questo livello di disonesta'...


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, quando tutto sarà finito e questo tentativo di imbavagliare il forum sarà stato rispedito al mittente, dovremo fare i conti con i FARABUTTI che ammorbano questo forum... quelli che predicano bene e razzolano male... quelli che vogliono "moralizzare" e poi votano dieci volte con dueci nick diversi...
> 
> 
> *... vanno impiccati...*​


Esagerato, Chen!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Voglio solo sapere quali nick hanno votato più volte...così, per curiosità. Sia dalla parte del si che dalla parte del no!


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi ha già provocatoriamente dichiarato di aver votato più volte con più cloni è stata (sono stati?) Tristano/Cat/Actarus ecc.
> In ogni caso anche questo è spostare l'argomento con quella tecnica dell'insulto e dell'urlo (qui virtuale rappresentato dal carattere di stampa) già vista e rivista.
> Ma la sostanza non muta.
> Non si possono aprire o riempire 10 discussioni di insulti affermando che il problema dell'insulto non sussiste.
> ...


... non si può comportarsi da PENDAGLI DA FORCA e votare dieci volte con dieci nick diversi... e poi venire qui a presentarsi come "moralizzatori" e integerrimi e  irreprensibili... 

... è avere la FACCIA COME IL CULO...​


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non pensavo pero' si arrivasse a questo livello di disonesta'...


Io nemmeno...ma visto che è capitato, mi piacerebbe sapere chi è così misero da imbrogliare anche in un caso minuscolo come questo del sondaggio....


----------



## Old Cat (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esagerato, Chen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

vogliamo sapere!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io nemmeno...ma visto che è capitato, mi piacerebbe sapere chi è così misero da imbrogliare anche in un caso minuscolo come questo del sondaggio....


Se ci _penzi _5 minuti 5 scopri l'imbroglio e l'imbroglione...


----------



## Old Cat (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io nemmeno...ma visto che è capitato, mi piacerebbe sapere chi è così misero da imbrogliare anche in un caso minuscolo come questo del sondaggio....


 

miseri....miserrimi...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









che figure di cacchina stitica stanno facendo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	














fuori i nomi adminnnnnnn


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esagerato, Chen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Multimodi, io l'ho sospettato fin da subito che qualcuno avesse BARATO... non ho mai fiducia nei "_lapidatori_"... nei manichei... dietro tutta questa operazione c'è solo la voglia di colpire certi nick... soccombendo dialetticamente, pensano di rifarsi con questi sistemi... hi, hi, hi... questi BIFOLCHI... tu sai bene che OGNI POTERE di un uomo su un altro uomo, E' MALE... tutta la storia lo dimostra... io sono per la libertà... TOTALE... nasciamo LIBERI e dobbiamo VIVERE LIBERI... e MORIRE LIBERI...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non pensavo pero' si arrivasse a questo livello di disonesta'...


... certo, VOTARE più volte con nick DIVERSI... con i _cloni_... è roba da _c_-og-_l_(i)_oni_...


----------



## Old Cat (20 Febbraio 2008)

l'avevano pensata tutta. non riescono a usare giuste verba qui nel forum, bene , hanno fatto fare un sondaggio e li hanno imbrogliato tirando fuori tutti i loro cloni.


BENEEEEE.....ora admin DEVE DIRCI CHI SONO..


che fugure   che figure


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Calma un attimo!Adesso si deve accertare..chi sono....prima di muovere accuse...accertiamo chi è...se possibile farlo!Spero che l'admin lo possa dimstrare voglio saper chi è stato....questi cazzo di nomi...poi verificato ne riparliamo e ne discutiamo...edesso fuori i nomi!!!!


... Oscuro, hanno agito secondo la loro marcia natura... ADMIN-Zeus ha scritto che, nel sondaggio, si registrava una schiacciante preponderanza di CLONI... capito l'antifona?... prepara le FORCHE... chiama il BOIA... perché qui, quando tutto sarà finito, dovremo procedere a pubbliche esecuzioni... con tanto di sputacchiamento...hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

Voi vi divertite..io mi sto rompendo i maroni...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Voi vi divertite..io mi sto rompendo i maroni...


... a qualcuno, invece, gli si sono rotti i CLONI... hi, hi, hi...

Iris, qui stiamo facendo un'operazione verità... stiamo facendo PULIZIA...​


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... a qualcuno, invece, gli si sono rotti i CLONI... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> 
> Iris, qui stiamo facendo un'operazione verità... stiamo facendo PULIZIA...​


 
Davvero?
Mi serve appunto una signora in casa..visto che la rumena mi ha dato il benservito


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Mi serve appunto una signora in casa..visto che la rumena mi ha dato il benservito


... ti mando le mie?... però, una è bielorussa... l'altra albanese... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se ci _penzi _5 minuti 5 scopri l'imbroglio e l'imbroglione...


No guarda...basta sospetti. Non voglio più supporre nulla, letti. Se c'è chi ha imbrogliato, lo si dica e basta.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Voi vi divertite..io mi sto rompendo i maroni...


Io non mi diverto affatto.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No guarda...basta sospetti. Non voglio più supporre nulla, letti. Se c'è chi ha imbrogliato, lo si dica e basta.


 


















































ragazzi siamo in un forum!!!!!!!! Quali problemi ci possono essere????


Mah io non capisco...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io non mi diverto affatto.


... nemmeno io, Multimodi... però, cazzo, non sopporto gli ipocriti e i farabutti... qui si è giocato sporco... con l'unico obiettivo di aprire la strada ad una escalation di potere repressivo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ragazzi siamo in un forum!!!!!!!! Quali problemi ci possono essere????
> 
> 
> Mah io non capisco...


... il problema di sempre... il problema delle menti piccole... il problema che i CIALTRONI non sopportano la LIBERTA'... il problema della FREGOLA del COMANDARE... del dettar legge... dell'imporre... per poi essere i primi a comportarsi da PENDAGLI DA FORCA...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No guarda...basta sospetti. Non voglio più supporre nulla, letti. Se c'è chi ha imbrogliato, lo si dica e basta.


... quella è la cultura di questa gente: sospetto, delazione, condanna senza processo, accuse senza prove... NAZISMO... RAZZISMO...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quella è la cultura di questa gente: sospetto, delazione, condanna senza processo, accuse senza prove... NAZISMO... RAZZISMO...


Non ho ancora visto nessuna prova dei CLONI VOTANTI... eppure tu stai qui ad additare presunti FARBUTTI...


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quella è la cultura di questa gente: sospetto, delazione, condanna senza processo, accuse senza prove... NAZISMO... RAZZISMO...


Chen, per favore, basta con le esagerazioni...non scomodiamo il nazismo, per qualcuno che vota più volte usando qualche clone. Sostenevi che c'è grandezza ed intelligenza anche nel male. Non mi sembra questo il caso, francamente. 
Se qualcuno ha barato, lo si dica (admin) e tutto finisca li. La figuraccia pubblica lo zittirà, senza bisogno di altri casini.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ho ancora visto nessuna prova dei CLONI VOTANTI... eppure tu stai qui ad additare presunti FARBUTTI...


... parto dal presupposto, CERTO, che ADMIN-ZEUS abbia detto la VERITA'... su questo, non ho alcun DUBBIO... TU, invece, a quanto pare, essendo esperta nella delazione e nella falsità, la vedi ovunque... la distribuisci a tutti... ben conoscendo la TUA natura, ti permetti di attribuirla agli altri... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io non mi diverto affatto.


 
Tu no. Ma parlare di nazismo e fascimo per la faccenda dei cloni è una presa per il sedere...se non lo è qui qualcuno è gravemente malato di mente...


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quella è la cultura di questa gente: sospetto, delazione, condanna senza processo, accuse senza prove... NAZISMO... RAZZISMO...


 

la tua qual è ?
il divertimento idiota di portare in scena una buffonata costituita da uno pseudo samurai che se ne va in giro a correggere come una maestrina isterica ?
come puoi proprio tu che riempi di menzogne ogni scritto ...parlare di correttezza???


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Tu no. Ma parlare di nazismo e fascimo per la faccenda dei cloni è una presa per il sedere...se non lo è qui qualcuno è gravemente malato di mente...


Iris, non me ne frega nulla delle esagerazioni...voglio solo conoscere gli eventuali nick che hanno votato più volte. Admin dice che ce ne sono...bene, li indichi.


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Iris, non me ne frega nulla delle esagerazioni...voglio solo conoscere gli eventuali nick che hanno votato più volte. Admin dice che ce ne sono...bene, li indichi.


 
Scusa, ma che pretese hai!Se certa gente è scorretta quando utilizza il forum, sputtanandosi di continuo, come fa ad essere corretta quando vota?E' come dire a un ladro di non rubare. Se è abituato, lo farà comunque.


----------



## Old Airforever (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusa, ma che pretese hai. Se certa gente è scorretta quando utilizza il forum, sputtanandosi di continuo, come fa ad essere corretta quando vota.
> E' come dire a un ladro di non rubare. Se è abituato, lo farà comunque.


Aggiungo: penso a questa gente che già in un forum è scorretta...immagino nella reale vita!
Air


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... parto dal presupposto, CERTO, che ADMIN-ZEUS abbia detto la VERITA'... su questo, non ho alcun DUBBIO... TU, invece, a quanto pare, essendo esperta nella delazione e nella falsità, la vedi ovunque... la distribuisci a tutti... ben conoscendo la TUA natura, ti permetti di attribuirla agli altri... hi, hi, hi...


La MIA natura non ha nulla da nascondere... NATURA che tu per altro non conosci e non dovresti permetterti di nominare... pensa alla TUA DI NATURA... faresti un favore a tutti...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Aggiungo: penso a questa gente che già in un forum è scorretta...immagino nella reale vita!
> Air


Non voglio neanche immaginare


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusa, ma che pretese hai!Se certa gente è scorretta quando utilizza il forum, sputtanandosi di continuo, come fa ad essere corretta quando vota?E' come dire a un ladro di non rubare. Se è abituato, lo farà comunque.


Voglio sapere i nomi di chi bara. Voglio sapere chi ruba, per usare la tua metafora. Non è così automatico che sia solo chi sputtana pubblicamente gli altri sul forum.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Tu no. Ma parlare di nazismo e fascimo per la faccenda dei cloni è una presa per il sedere...se non lo è qui qualcuno è gravemente malato di mente...


... riesci a vedere più in là della punta del tuo naso?... il NAZISMO non lo si vede "_per la faccenda dei cloni_"... quella, semmai, è roba da PENDAGLI DA FORCA... lo si vede, invece, dalla FREGOLA SMODATA di instaurare una forma di POTERE in questo forum... il culto del CAPO... il _CAPOBASTONE_... il regime fascista e il regime nazista enfatizzarono la «_supremazia del capo_»  il cosiddetto _Führerprinzip_... questi farabutti, propongono, qui, la medesima ideologia... l'istituzione di un Adolf Hitler del forum... che metta sotto i piedi alcuni nick... definiti "_disturbatori_"... il culto del potere e delle sue magiche proprietà taumaturgiche, è un elemento caratteristico dee movimenti che, poi, portano dritti ai regimi totalitari... questa, se non lo sia, è STORIA... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Voglio sapere i nomi di chi bara. Voglio sapere chi ruba, per usare la tua metafora. Non è così automatico che sia solo chi sputtana pubblicamente gli altri sul forum.


 
Può darsi.


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... riesci a vedere più in là della punta del tuo naso?... il NAZISMO non lo si vede "_per la faccenda dei cloni_"... quella, semmai, è roba da PENDAGLI DA FORCA... lo si vede, invece, dalla FREGOLA SMODATA di instaurare una forma di POTERE in questo forum... il culto del CAPO... il _CAPOBASTONE_... il regime fascista e il regime nazista enfatizzarono la «_supremazia del capo_» il cosiddetto _Führerprinzip_... questi farabutti, propongono, qui, la medesima ideologia... l'istituzione di un Adolf Hitler del forum... che metta sotto i piedi alcuni nick... definiti "_disturbatori_"... il culto del potere e delle sue magiche proprietà taumaturgiche, è un elemento caratteristico dee movimenti che, poi, portano dritti ai regimi totalitari... questa, se non lo sia, è STORIA... hi, hi, hi...


Ti hanno colpito alla testa.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> la tua qual è ?
> il divertimento idiota di portare in scena una buffonata costituita da uno pseudo samurai che se ne va in giro a correggere come una maestrina isterica ?
> come puoi proprio tu che riempi di menzogne ogni scritto ...parlare di correttezza???


... ricordati una cosa: sono un VERO moderno Samurai... tutto quello che ho scritto in questo forum corrisponde al VERO... ho solo questo nick... ho votato, nel sondaggio, una volta sola... IO sono ONESTO... certo, scrivo quel che penso... piaccia o non piaccia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Iris, non me ne frega nulla delle esagerazioni...voglio solo conoscere gli eventuali nick che hanno votato più volte. Admin dice che ce ne sono...bene, li indichi.


... io spero che possa farlo... allora sì, amico mio, che vedrai cadaveri fumanti... in questo forum...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Stiamo trasmettendo:

"Paura e delirio su Tradimento.net" ​*


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La MIA natura non ha nulla da nascondere... NATURA che tu per altro non conosci e non dovresti permetterti di nominare... pensa alla TUA DI NATURA... faresti un favore a tutti...


... io penso che tu non ce l'abbia nemmeno una natura... anche la natura ti ha _ri-(a)nnegat_a... hi, hi, hi... trasudi livore e falsità... sei solo una povera sartina frustrata... nemmeno buona per l'uncinetto... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io spero che possa farlo... allora sì, amico mio, che vedrai cadaveri fumanti... in questo forum...


Non possa? Deve farlo, Chen. Non si può affermare che hanno votato numerosi cloni, e poi non dire quali sono i nick che barano. Non si svela nessuna identità reale, nessun IP...solo nick che hanno votato più volte. Nessuna privacy da preservare.
Se a questo punto non esce fuori questa verità, la verità è un'altra.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Stiamo trasmettendo:​*
> 
> 
> *"Paura e delirio su Tradimento.net" *​


... vai a rammendar calzini bucati... aria... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io spero che possa farlo... allora sì, amico mio, che vedrai cadaveri fumanti... in questo forum...


 
RESIDENT EVIL - IL TRADIMENTO


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non possa? Deve farlo, Chen. Non si può affermare che hanno votato numerosi cloni, e poi non dire quali sono i nick che barano. Non si svela nessuna identità reale, nessun IP...solo nick che hanno votato più volte. Nessuna privacy da preservare.
> Se a questo punto non esce fuori questa verità, la verità è un'altra.


... Multimodi, non so bene come funzionino queste cose... quindi non so se l'Admin-Zeus, possa rivelare pubblicamente i cloni... non lo so... tuttavia, per come si è comportato fino ad ora, non ho motivo di dubitare dell'Admin-Zeus... ha gestito le questioni con un certo equilibrio... interviene pochissimo, tranne nei casi oggettivamente più delicati... non mi pare che sia una persona alla quale piaccia esercitare il POTERE... anzi... prova solo ad immaginare cosa accadrebbe se questo POTERE passasse nelle mani di UNO DI NOI... PARTI IN CAUSA... prova solo ad immaginartelo... nel bel mezzo della discussione, che so, Fedifrago mi censura... Marì sposta tutto nello scannatoio... Lettrice cancella un mio intervento... ma te lo immagini?... hi, hi, hi... quale equilibrio!... quale sublime moderazione!... magari perché ho scritto: "intervento banale"... come se "banale" fosse un'offesa... e poi, sarebbe soltanto l'inizio... perché ai CIALTRONI il POTERE non basta mai... non ne hanno mai a sufficienza... conosco bene la psicologia di questi CIALTRONI...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> RESIDENT EVIL - IL TRADIMENTO


... ho già costruito il PATIBOLO... la corda ondeggia al gelido vento... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho già costruito il PATIBOLO... la corda ondeggia al gelido vento... hi, hi, hi...


allora non ti resta che provarlo... piglia e s'inceppa sul piu' bello... sai che  figuremmerd'???


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, non so bene come funzionino queste cose... quindi non so se l'Admin-Zeus, possa rivelare pubblicamente i cloni... non lo so... tuttavia, per come si è comportato fino ad ora, non ho motivo di dubitare dell'Admin-Zeus... ha gestito le questioni con un certo equilibrio... interviene pochissimo, tranne nei casi oggettivamente più delicati... non mi pare che sia una persona alla quale piaccia esercitare il POTERE... anzi... prova solo ad immaginare cosa accadrebbe se questo POTERE passasse nelle mani di UNO DI NOI... PARTI IN CAUSA... prova solo ad immaginartelo... nel bel mezzo della discussione, che so, Fedifrago mi censura... Marì sposta tutto nello scannatoio... Lettrice cancella un mio intervento... ma te lo immagini?... hi, hi, hi... quale equilibrio!... quale sublime moderazione!... magari perché ho scritto: "intervento banale"... come se "banale" fosse un'offesa... e poi, sarebbe soltanto l'inizio... perché ai CIALTRONI il POTERE non basta mai... non ne hanno mai a sufficienza... conosco bene la psicologia di questi CIALTRONI...


Si infatti. Potrebbero costituire un regime. E condannare i dissidenti ai lavori forzati...Tipo: postare il canto V dell'inferno con gli alluci.
Oppure : fare la perifrasi ai versi di Mr Perfect.
Ordinare in senso decrescente gli interventi di Persa.
Scoprire quando è presente Lettrice, visto che utilizza la modalità invisibile.
Recuperare il vecchio avatar di MM...il cappello da burino.
Rileggere e scrivere in sascrito al storia di Rita e Bas
La libertà è in pericolo.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, non so bene come funzionino queste cose... quindi non so se l'Admin-Zeus, possa rivelare pubblicamente i cloni... non lo so... tuttavia, per come si è comportato fino ad ora, non ho motivo di dubitare dell'Admin-Zeus... ha gestito le questioni con un certo equilibrio... interviene pochissimo, tranne nei casi oggettivamente più delicati... non mi pare che sia una persona alla quale piaccia esercitare il POTERE... anzi... prova solo ad immaginare cosa accadrebbe se questo POTERE passasse nelle mani di UNO DI NOI... PARTI IN CAUSA... prova solo ad immaginartelo... nel bel mezzo della discussione, che so, Fedifrago mi censura... Marì sposta tutto nello scannatoio... Lettrice cancella un mio intervento... ma te lo immagini?... hi, hi, hi... quale equilibrio!... quale sublime moderazione!... magari perché ho scritto: "intervento banale"... come se "banale" fosse un'offesa... e poi, sarebbe soltanto l'inizio... perché ai CIALTRONI il POTERE non basta mai... non ne hanno mai a sufficienza... conosco bene la psicologia di questi CIALTRONI...


Senti Chen, il sondaggio è stato gestito male, da admin. Se lo si fa, lo si fa seriamente.
Non credo proprio che dire di chi sono i cloni che hanno votato infranga qualche norma. Li si associa solamente ad un altro nick, che ovviamente mantiene segreta ogni informazione sensibile (IP od altro). Se io avessi votato più volte, si tratterebbe di dire che paperino e clarabella in realtà erano moltimodi. 
Si può farlo! Bisogna vedere, se si ha intenzione di farlo...


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si infatti. Potrebbero costituire un regime. E condannare i dissidenti ai lavori forzati...Tipo: postare il canto V dell'inferno con gli alluci.
> Oppure : fare la perifrasi ai versi di Mr Perfect.
> Ordinare in senso decrescente gli interventi di Persa.
> Scoprire quando è presente Lettrice, visto che utilizza la modalità invisibile.
> ...


Ma non ti va di sapere chi bara così miseramente?


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho già costruito il PATIBOLO... la corda ondeggia al gelido vento... hi, hi, hi...


 
Mentre urla e biancheggia il mar...


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma non ti va di sapere chi bara così miseramente?


 
No


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si infatti. Potrebbero costituire un regime. E condannare i dissidenti ai lavori forzati...Tipo: postare il canto V dell'inferno con gli alluci.
> Oppure : fare la perifrasi ai versi di Mr Perfect.
> Ordinare in senso decrescente gli interventi di Persa.
> Scoprire quando è presente Lettrice, visto che utilizza la modalità invisibile.
> ...


... questo è un forum FONDATO sulla LIBERTA'... qui, ognuno risponde per sé stesso... questo è stato il desiderio del padre fondatore... non sarà un manipolo di MANIGOLDI a cambiare la cose... questo forum è LIBERO e LIBERO deve restare...


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No


Ok, allora sii coerente e non lamentarti degli stronzi che insultano.


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Senti Chen, il sondaggio è stato gestito male, da admin. Se lo si fa, lo si fa seriamente.
> Non credo proprio che dire di chi sono i cloni che hanno votato infranga qualche norma. Li si associa solamente ad un altro nick, che ovviamente mantiene segreta ogni informazione sensibile (IP od altro). Se io avessi votato più volte, si tratterebbe di dire che paperino e clarabella in realtà erano moltimodi.
> Si può farlo! Bisogna vedere, se si ha intenzione di farlo...


 
SCUSATE MA SUGLI ALTR FORUM I FORUMISTI SI FANNO TUTTE STE' SEGHE MENTALI O GESTISCE TUTTO L'ADMIN??????
NON CAPISCO


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho già costruito il PATIBOLO... la corda ondeggia al gelido vento... hi, hi, hi...


VADO A CHIAMARE ANCHE IL BOIA .... NON SI SA' MAI


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> SCUSATE MA SUGLI ALTR FORUM I FORUMISTI SI FANNO TUTTE STE' SEGHE MENTALI O GESTISCE TUTTO L'ADMIN??????
> NON CAPISCO


... questo forum non è come gli altri... è una cosa diversa... nella sua genetica, c'è la LIBERTA'... non ci sono, qui, CAPIBASTONE... e non ne vogliamo...


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> VADO A CHIAMARE ANCHE IL BOIA .... NON SI SA' MAI


Io chiamo il prete...


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, allora sii coerente e non lamentarti degli stronzi che insultano.


 
Seriamente, MM...ormai non credo che ceri soggetti possano essere fermati. Se non bannandoli. Come è avvenuto in Dol, o almeno come dicono che sia avvenuto.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io chiamo il prete...


e quando lo spurghista?


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e quando lo spurghista?


SENTITE IO CHIAMO ANCHE IL BECCHINO...... INSOMMA QUALCUNO SI DEVE OCCUPARE DI TUTTI STI CADAVERI PRIMA CHE SI ALEGGI UNA PUZZA TREMENDA


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io chiamo il prete...


Caro non trovo piu' i pallettoni nel frappa ho trovato la mia vecchia fionda va' bene lo stesso per le papere?


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Seriamente, MM...ormai non credo che ceri soggetti possano essere fermati. *Se non bannandoli*. Come è avvenuto in Dol, o almeno come dicono che sia avvenuto.


... ecco il BAN... l'arma dei deboli... come cazzo fai a non capire che qui non siamo in DOL e che PROPRIO diventare come DOL segnarà la fine di questo forum?... come si fa ad essere così ottuse da non capire questo aspetto elementare?... boh... questo forum deve restare libero...


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Seriamente, MM...ormai non credo che ceri soggetti possano essere fermati. Se non bannandoli. Come è avvenuto in Dol, o almeno come dicono che sia avvenuto.


Seriamente Iris...io credo che se una che persona si lamenta degli insulti pubblici, coerentemente dovrebbe voler anche sapere chi lancia il sasso e nasconde la mano. 
Che è anche peggio.
Sul ban...sono totalmente contrario.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Caro non trovo piu' i pallettoni nel frappa ho trovato la mia vecchia fionda va' bene lo stesso per le papere?


Certo che si...prendi i bulloni!


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e quando lo spurghista?


Tu hai promesso...ricordatelo!


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

la censura è sempre una forma di debolezza .
chen è un ridicolo provocatore 
e tristano una persona triste. sgradevolissimi nelle loro performances ma destinati a scemare con il calo d'interesse .
si alimentano con le nostre reazioni


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Seriamente Iris...io credo che se una che persona si lamenta degli insulti pubblici, coerentemente dovrebbe voler anche sapere chi lancia il sasso e nasconde la mano.
> Che è anche peggio.
> Sul ban...sono totalmente contrario.


senti MM, ormai e' inutile che ci girate intorno, qua la situazione gia' pre dol era da fogna politica e  visto che non si riesce a sviluppare pacatamente, ma anche serenamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   un minimo discorso, l'unica e' la smazzolata col reset, riapplicabile per chi reitera e non s'adegua.... il continuare cosi' vi fa solo passare per fessi visto i pirloni che vi portano in tondo...

poi fate come ve pare.....

AUGH!


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2008)

*DECALOGO*

Per chi desidera si regolamenti il forum:
E' evidente che i precedenti tentativi di tornate ad una concertazione civile non hanno trovato seguito e da quel che si evince, anche se le risposte sono più sul piano della gazzarra che del dialogo serio, nessuno si darà per inteso che i tentativi ulteriori erano anche per tastare la "statura" di certe persone che più che provocare poco hanno da offrire.

Le offese e le derisioni:
Qui non ci sarebbe neppure da intervenire, ma la cosa che si evidenzia in modo strano è che non si difende in modo serio un diritto o una possibilità di libertà, ma si avallano comportamenti degni più di una caserma di infimo grado o di una suburra

Il potere umiliante di certe affermazioni:
Patetico... specie se ci si volesse rendere conto della statura di chi le profferisce.... andiamo davvero è possibile credere che certi atteggiamenti possano umiliare? Offendono, sì il buon senso comunqe che di solito prima di valutare parole e pensieri valuta CHI li ha espressi e si regola di conseguenza. 

Lo sciammannare al ritmo di ogni respiro:
Davvero è possibile credere che chi in ogni circostanza cerca solo di rendere difficile non il confronto, perchè dovrebbe sapere cos'è, ma il rapporto pedestre dato che ogni frase nasconde una rissa, una derisione, una rivalsa, sia una persona in pace con sè stessa e degna di considerazione generale? E' anche vero che questa è una domanda da rivolgere ad uno psicologo... quindi non è questo il luogo deferito....

Tollerare.
La tolleranza dell'insulto, dell'offesa e della prevaricazione a cui nessun modo di ignorare è servito dovrebbe comunque essere scoraggiata, ed i modi sono infiniti, ma è meglio credere che la "bella libertà" sia quella di lasciare andare tutto come va tanto la corrente porta sempre al mare........ perfino chi difende la non censurabilità potrebbe agire in modo da evitare che appunto sia necessaria facendo da esempio a chi da solo/a non ci arriva.... ma forse, e qui ha tutta la mia comprensione, è una causa persa perchè per comunicare qualcosa bisogna avere un quid a cui appellarsi.  

Utenza new entry:
Le persone che entrando leggono un vero coacervo di aggressività, di insulti, di volgarità, di svillaneggiamenti.... ovvio che si faranno un'idea del forum su QUEGLI esempi, non sulle persone che vorrebbero un libero scambio di opinioni e idee, poichè chi vuole scrivere è seppellito da post inutili, superflui, senza costrutto e buoni a rimepire, forse, altri vuoti...

Infiltrazioni sulla vita privata:
E' il classico mezzo di chi non avendo ragioni e motivi usa il privato più personale in modo talmente ignobile che è quasi più insultante per chi lo fa che per chi ne è destinatario, magari insufflato da corvi e comarelle che di vita propria hanno giusto quella che cola da tavole altrui ....  e qui sarei a pregare di non saltare sulla sedia nè farsi venire delle botte di ipertensione, perchè parlo a titolo generale e sono certa che suggerire di evitare l' "excusatio non petita....." sia più che utile.  

Difesa dell'indifendibile
Quando si porta avanti un concetto, un'idea, una "battaglia di libertà", è su quella che si deve battera, non su chi si ritiene infame o indegno a proprio arbitrio, nè si devono difendere atteggiamenti e modus operandi imbarazzanti.... i medesimi che se fossero applicati a chi è vessillifero/a di tanta democratica tolleranza forse si incaxxerebbe come una vipera cornuta pestata.  Chissà se dicendo fatti personali magari non proprio edificanti di utenti che hanno lo sputtanamento facile, insisterebbero nel sostenere che chi vuol far finire certi ignobili massacri personali è un essere indegno o un bugiardo o che a botta si risponde .... e si dimostrerebbe che ognuno è sensibile al PROPRIO orticello! Ma su questo possiamo anche transare.... abbiamo tutti una dose sufficiente di valutazione, considerazione e "umana comprensione" in base ai casi.


Inutilità degli scontri verbali:
E' evidente che chi cade e ricade nel battibecco non ha chiaro che la ragione ha come argomenti delle ragioni ; gli insulti, le offese e le calunnie.... specie quelle, sono armi da poco e delimitano la pochezza di chi infelicemente ci si attiene. E' indubitabile che sia difficile non rispondere ad offese e parolacce, ma se si fa nostro il concetto che chi si abbassa a certi livelli è persona che ha QUELL'altezza o bassezza che dir si voglia, davvero non viene istintivo pensare che chiunque sia il soggetto è comunque una personalità irrisolta che non riesce a governarsi ed a trattenersi perchè prevale in essa la corteccia.... quella più primordiale?  

Ultima riflessione
Questo è un forum e ci si rapporta con persone.... e se proprio non è possibile ridurre alla comprensione, alla civiltà, all'educazione chi fa della propria capacità di raffronto interpersonale una "ciofeca", perchè non pensare che non valga la pena prendersela e dare seguito e credito a chi ha dimostrato di essere tutto fuorchè una persona degna di attenzione? Quindi un fantasma che si aggira in questi meandri virtuali al solo scopo di avere attenzione.... cosa che dovrà essere invece meticolosamente negata affinchè certo primadonnismo collassi in proprio!!
Non so voi, ma io mi ci atterrò scrupolosamente, in attesa di eventuali altre soluzioni o decisioni che mi riservo di prendere a tempo e luogo.

Bruja


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Febbraio 2008)

Sono completamente d'accordo con Moltimodi.

Propongo di non istituire una nuova votazione in forma di sondaggio ma una *votazione in chiaro* alla piena luce del sole e poi si fa la conta manuale.

Io ho votato SI' e rivoto SI'. 
Ho un solo nickname, quello che vedete.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Bruja*

concordo. Ma come MM vorrei sapere chi ha votato coi cloni. Si dice che è stato così, lo si pubblichi. Poi si va avanti...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Buon giorno a tutti. 
La censura è un limite alla libertà.
D'altro canto, è anche vero che la libertà in mano a pecore e caproni è sprecata , svalorizzata e sminuita.
Comunque, le armi per combattere chi insulta e offende ci sono, basta usarle.
Ignorare , ignorare, ignorare. A lungo andare chi offende si ritrova isolato e ,tranne rari ma non introvabili  minus habens, si rassegna.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo con Moltimodi.
> 
> Propongo di non istituire una nuova votazione in forma di sondaggio ma una *votazione in chiaro* alla piena luce del sole e poi si fa la conta manuale.
> 
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per chi desidera si regolamenti il forum:
> E' evidente che i precedenti tentativi di tornate ad una concertazione civile non hanno trovato seguito e da quel che si evince, anche se le risposte sono più sul piano della gazzarra che del dialogo serio, nessuno si darà per inteso che i tentativi ulteriori erano anche per tastare la "statura" di certe persone che più che provocare poco hanno da offrire.
> 
> Le offese e le derisioni:
> ...


riassumo:

ban resettante e riapplicato al recidivante...

prima durante e dopo i pasti....

e' na' mano santa!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> senti MM, ormai e' inutile che ci girate intorno, *qua la situazione gia' pre dol era da fogna politica* e visto che non si riesce a sviluppare pacatamente, ma anche serenamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> concordo. Ma come MM vorrei sapere chi ha votato coi cloni. Si dice che è stato così, lo si pubblichi. Poi si va avanti...


Vedremo se admin ci dira quali cloni hanno votato. Non credo proprio che si infranga alcuna norma.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> SENTITE IO CHIAMO ANCHE IL BECCHINO...... INSOMMA QUALCUNO SI DEVE OCCUPARE DI TUTTI STI CADAVERI PRIMA CHE SI ALEGGI UNA PUZZA TREMENDA


... no, i _cadaveri fumanti_ li lasciamo agli avvoltoi... hi, hi, hi... nessuna sepoltura per i vigliacchi...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, i _cadaveri fumanti_ li lasciamo agli avvoltoi... hi, hi, hi... nessuna sepoltura per i vigliacchi...


 
*VI COSTA TANTO NON RISPONDERE A QUESTO PIRLA ( E AGLI ALTRI COME LUI???) *

*POTETE EVITARE DI DARGLI LA POSSIBILITA' DI RIPOSTARE???*


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Stermì*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> riassumo:
> 
> ban resettante e riapplicato al recidivante...
> 
> ...


Hai capito o hai preferito capire a mazzo? 
Sai, quando qualcuno crede che la PROPRIA opinione prevalga su quella altrui perchè lo ritiene un imbecille, uno stupido o uno sciocco demente solo perchè è di altra idea.... già ha buttato a mare democrazia, libertà e "uguaglianza"....
Qui il problema che NON vuole capire per comodo individuale è che la libertà con certi atteggiamenti c'entra come le carrube nel pandoro!!!
Il problema vero lo si sposta perchè NON si vuole affrontare la realtà di un manipolo di persone che per educazione confondono il "buongiorno e buonasera" che danno al loro bottegaio abituale....
E' più chiaro così? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Finis
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *VI COSTA TANTO NON RISPONDERE A QUESTO PIRLA ( E AGLI ALTRI COME LUI???) *
> 
> *POTETE EVITARE DI DARGLI LA POSSIBILITA' DI RIPOSTARE???*


Anche tu sei ottimista come Molti... posterebbe ugualmente...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche tu sei ottimista come Molti... posterebbe ugualmente...


 
MA A VUOTO!!CHe si diverta da solo!
E' triste vedere che gli danno corda come a un utente sensato....dai...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *VI COSTA TANTO NON RISPONDERE A QUESTO PIRLA ( E AGLI ALTRI COME LUI???) *
> 
> *POTETE EVITARE DI DARGLI LA POSSIBILITA' DI RIPOSTARE???*


... pirla?... ma non eri TU quella aliena dalle offese?... non eri tu la campionessa mondiale della (s)correttezza?... hi, hi, hi... sei davvero triviale... licenziosa... scurrile... il nervosismo sale... mentre i voti, tolti i cloni, scendono... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> MA A VUOTO!!CHe si diverta da solo!
> E' triste vedere che gli danno corda come a un utente sensato....dai...


... tutto quello che ti pare: ma IO ho votato UNA SOLA VOLTA... e non ho CLONI... mentre voi, campionesse senza macchia, avete votato dieci volte... con dieci cloni diversi... questa è la differenza... CIALTRONI...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.


beh e le risse de La Lupa & C con continue uscite e rentri, ed il ban a Chen per una settimana, e' stato per colpa del Dol?

Dei dollisti sinceramente scaricherei nel cesso insieme a Chen ed Oscuro, Cat e se volete aggiungete  anche me, no problem, tanto poi si vede al rientro chi persiste a prendersi la medicina e chi s'adegua perche' la cura ha fatto effetto... pero' ripeto se continuate cosi' vi fate solo prendere per il culo...


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vedremo se admin ci dira quali cloni hanno votato. Non credo proprio che si infranga alcuna norma.


...piacerebbe anche a me, 
ma credo che non si possa fare, cioè più di rendere pubblico il voto e l'elenco dei nick votanti non si può, perchè per poter identificare i voti dei cloni...si dovrebbe comunicare anche i cloni a quale IP appartengono, e questo non credo sia consentito...nel senso che se è possibile avere più account con lo stesso IP o addirittura con lo stesso indirizzo mail, non si può poi, rendere pubblico il gruppo di cloni appartenti


quindi, e correggetemi se è illogico, se chiediamo di depurare la votazione dai cloni, allora non si può chiedere la pubblicazione, viceversa se vogliamo in chiaro nick e voti, allora non possiamo chiedere di depurare la votazione....



vi trovate??


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...piacerebbe anche a me,
> ma credo che non si possa fare, cioè più di rendere pubblico il voto e l'elenco dei nick votanti non si può, perchè per poter identificare i voti dei cloni...si dovrebbe comunicare anche i cloni a quale IP appartengono, e questo non credo sia consentito...nel senso che se è possibile avere più account con lo stesso IP o addirittura con lo stesso indirizzo mail, non si può poi, rendere pubblico il gruppo di cloni appartenti
> 
> 
> ...


Si. Anche se continua a ritenere che non sono i cloni in quanto tali a fare danni, ma le modalità ed i toni di chi scrive. Se non funziona l'autoregolamentazione, non funziona più nulla.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche tu sei ottimista come Molti... posterebbe ugualmente...


... prova ad impedirmelo... sartina ubriaca... prendi i tuoi ferri da maglia e la tua balorda caterinetta... e prova a togliermi il DIRITTO DI PAROLA... PROVA-_CI_...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...piacerebbe anche a me,
> ma credo che non si possa fare, cioè più di rendere pubblico il voto e l'elenco dei nick votanti non si può, perchè per poter identificare i voti dei cloni...si dovrebbe comunicare anche i cloni a quale IP appartengono, e questo non credo sia consentito...nel senso che se è possibile avere più account con lo stesso IP o addirittura con lo stesso indirizzo mail, non si può poi, rendere pubblico il gruppo di cloni appartenti
> 
> 
> ...


Per me dovrebbe pubblicare la lista dei votanti non depurata... con gli IP annessi


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh e le risse de La Lupa & C con continue uscite e rentri, ed il ban a Chen per una settimana, e' stato per colpa del Dol?
> 
> Dei dollisti sinceramente scaricherei nel cesso insieme a Chen ed Oscuro, Cat e se volete aggiungete anche me, no problem, tanto poi si vede al rientro chi persiste a prendersi la medicina e chi s'adegua perche' la cura ha fatto effetto... pero' ripeto se continuate cosi' vi fate solo prendere per il culo...


Guarda che io non ho mai nominato DOL. Nessuna colpa di Dol, sei tu (ed altri) che lo chiami in causa. Mi sono limitato a dire che non ero d'accordo sul fatto che fosse una fogna prima dei nuovi arrivi.Le risse con lupa, lasciale stare...ci ho litigato anche io, ma la rispetto nonostante le mandate a fare in culo che ci siamo fatti reciprocamente.
Io non scaricherei nel cesso nessuno.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...piacerebbe anche a me,
> ma credo che non si possa fare, cioè più di rendere pubblico il voto e l'elenco dei nick votanti non si può, perchè per poter identificare i voti dei cloni...si dovrebbe comunicare anche i cloni a quale IP appartengono, e questo non credo sia consentito...nel senso che se è possibile avere più account con lo stesso IP o addirittura con lo stesso indirizzo mail, non si può poi, rendere pubblico il gruppo di cloni appartenti
> 
> 
> ...


ma rendiamoci conto...è tutta una messa in scena..si vede lontano un miglio che sono d'accordo a fare il teatrino .....loro che denunciano i cloni...si stanno divertendo alla grande come bambini ....finchè non si mandano via da qui non c'è verso di risolvere il problema.

FUORI DALLE BALLE!!!! PER L'ENNESIMA VOLTA!LI VOGLIAMO FUORI DALLE BALLE::


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me dovrebbe pubblicare la lista dei votanti non depurata... con gli IP annessi



non credo si possano pubblicare gli IP se nel regolamento non è stato preventivamente mensionato...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che io non ho mai nominato DOL. Nessuna colpa di Dol, sei tu (ed altri) che lo chiami in causa. Mi sono limitato a dire che non ero d'accordo sul fatto che fosse una fogna prima dei nuovi arrivi.Le risse con lupa, lasciale stare...ci ho litigato anche io, ma la rispetto nonostante le mandate a fare in culo che ci siamo fatti reciprocamente.
> Io non scaricherei nel cesso nessuno.


... ben detto...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma rendiamoci conto...è tutta una messa in scena..si vede lontano un miglio che sono d'accordo a fare il teatrino .....loro che denunciano i cloni...si stanno divertendo alla grande come bambini ....finchè non si mandano via da qui non c'è verso di risolvere il problema.
> 
> FUORI DALLE BALLE!!!! PER L'ENNESIMA VOLTA!LI VOGLIAMO FUORI DALLE BALLE::



Non posso che quotarti...


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me dovrebbe pubblicare la lista dei votanti non depurata... con gli IP annessi


Quello non può farlo...potrebbe però pubblicare la lista, associando i vari cloni ai nick. Quello potrebbe farlo.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai capito o hai preferito capire a mazzo?
> Sai, quando qualcuno crede che la PROPRIA opinione prevalga su quella altrui perchè lo ritiene un imbecille, uno stupido o uno sciocco demente solo perchè è di altra idea.... già ha buttato a mare democrazia, libertà e "uguaglianza"....
> Qui il problema che NON vuole capire per comodo individuale è che la libertà con certi atteggiamenti c'entra come le carrube nel pandoro!!!
> Il problema vero lo si sposta perchè NON si vuole affrontare la realtà di un manipolo di persone che per educazione confondono il "buongiorno e buonasera" che danno al loro bottegaio abituale....
> ...


Guarda che usando la mannaia sulle teste di cazzo conclamate (compreso me, vedi risposta mia a MM), anche altre teste di cazzo minori si adeguerebbero a razzo e mi riferisco nello specifico a chi ha ravanato su di te e Lancillotto...

E' l'unica, il resto so' solo prese per il culo... ma a me poi che me frega, tenetevelo pure cosi'!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Guarda che usando la mannaia sulle teste di cazzo conclamate (compreso me, vedi risposta mia a MM), anche altre teste di cazzo minori si adeguerebbero a razzo e mi riferisco nello specifico a chi ha ravanato su di te e Lancillotto...
> 
> E' l'unica, il resto so' solo prese per il culo... ma a me poi che me frega, tenetevelo pure cosi'!


 
HAI RAGIONE.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello non può farlo...potrebbe però pubblicare la lista, associando i vari cloni ai nick. Quello potrebbe farlo.


Gia' e poi vedi tutti a contestare... dai su ragazzi... e' una buffonata... non ci sara' nessuna lista...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma rendiamoci conto...è tutta una messa in scena..si vede lontano un miglio che sono d'accordo a fare il teatrino .....loro che denunciano i cloni...si stanno divertendo alla grande come bambini ....finchè non si mandano via da qui non c'è verso di risolvere il problema.
> 
> FUORI DALLE BALLE!!!! PER L'ENNESIMA VOLTA!*LI VOGLIAMO FUORI DALLE BALLE::*




... FASCISTA... NAZISTA... TORTURATRICE... INFOIBATRICE... ASSASSINA... DESPOTA... CRIMINALE... E' QUESTO IL VERO OBIETTIVO, VERO?... ALTRO CHE "MODERARE"... VOLETE BANNARE A VOSTRO PIACIMENTO... PER TUTELARE LA VOSTRA IGNORANZA ABISSALE... SIETE DELLE NULLITA' CULTURALI... DEI PARASSITI SENZA DIGNITA'... IPOCRITI... FALSI... INFINGARDI... LO CREDO BENE CHE I VOSTRI COMPAGNI VI ABBIANO CORNIFICATE... HANNO FATTO BENE... GENTE PAR VOSTRO, MERITA BEN DI PEGGIO... 

... _*CORNUTE*_...  ​


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello non può farlo...potrebbe però pubblicare la lista, associando i vari cloni ai nick. Quello potrebbe farlo.



si, anch'io preferirei così, ma ho qualche dubbio che si possa fare...ripeto, se è data facoltà di farsi più account deve essere data anche la possibilità della segretezza...

P.s.: non ho cloni miei e non ho ancora votato (anche perchè preferirei andare a centro...fare 3-4 sezioni moderate e il resto non moderato, così da dare possibilità e libertà a tutti


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

*chiedo scusa*

Vi leggo spesso ma solo oggi mi sono registrata.
Ci credete se vi dico che non sarei assolutamente in grado di stabilire l'età media dei frequentatori? leggendo alcuni direi 10/11 ma sono ottimista.
A chi mi risponderà "allora perchè ti sei registrata?" rispondo che tanti altri mi sembrano persone adulte ed intelligenti con cui mi piacerebbe rapportarmi (magari su argomenti un po' meno da asilo mariuccia per autistici)

Curiosità n.2 : ma quegli "hi hi hi" come sono traducibili? una sorta di balbuzie ?


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non posso che quotarti...


... vedremo, alla fine, chi dovrà togliersi dalle balle... vedremo... hi, hi, hi... per ora, ve lo state prendendo nel di dietro... ed è INFUOCATO... anzi INCANDESCENTE... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Vi leggo spesso ma solo oggi mi sono registrata.
> Ci credete se vi dico che non sarei assolutamente in grado di stabilire l'età media dei frequentatori? leggendo alcuni direi 10/11 ma sono ottimista.
> A chi mi risponderà "allora perchè ti sei registrata?" rispondo che tanti altri mi sembrano persone adulte ed intelligenti con cui mi piacerebbe rapportarmi (magari su argomenti un po' meno da asilo mariuccia per autistici)
> 
> Curiosità n.2 : ma quegli "hi hi hi" come sono traducibili? una sorta di balbuzie ?



ciao e benvenuta...con me, non hai sbagliato di molto...ne ho 19 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   e tu?

P.s.: ...è l'anagramma di Medusa? ...bello!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> [/size]
> 
> ... FASCISTA... NAZISTA... TORTURATRICE... INFOIBATRICE... ASSASSINA... DESPOTA... CRIMINALE... E' QUESTO IL VERO OBIETTIVO, VERO?... ALTRO CHE "MODERARE"... VOLETE BANNARE A VOSTRO PIACIMENTO... PER TUTELARE LA VOSTRA IGNORANZA ABISSALE... SIETE DELLE NULLITA' CULTURALI... DEI PARASSITI SENZA DIGNITA'... IPOCRITI... FALSI... INFINGARDI... LO CREDO BENE CHE I VOSTRI COMPAGNI VI ABBIANO CORNIFICATE... HANNO FATTO BENE... GENTE PAR VOSTRO, MERITA BEN DI PEGGIO...
> 
> ... _*CORNUTE*_...  ​


  hai dimenticato gaglioffi, manigoldi, lestofanti e  farabutti.
  Non sentivo certi termini dai tempi del cudega 
(aborro l'uso delle maiuscole, puoi evitare please?)


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Vi leggo spesso ma solo oggi mi sono registrata.
> Ci credete se vi dico che non sarei assolutamente in grado di stabilire l'età media dei frequentatori? leggendo alcuni direi 10/11 ma sono ottimista.
> A chi mi risponderà "allora perchè ti sei registrata?" rispondo che tanti altri mi sembrano persone adulte ed intelligenti con cui mi piacerebbe rapportarmi (magari su argomenti un po' meno da asilo mariuccia per autistici)
> 
> Curiosità n.2 : ma quegli "hi hi hi" come sono traducibili? una sorta di balbuzie ?


... buon giorno Medusa... come stai?... sei "nuova" di questo forum, vero?... sì, sì... nuovissima... mi piace parlare con persone "nuove"... vedi, scusa se te lo dico ma... come dire... una cretina qualunque, a questo punto, avrebbe capito cosa significa "hi, hi, hi"... tu, evidentemente, no... e sai perché?... perché ti manca la CULTURA... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedremo, alla fine, chi dovrà togliersi dalle balle... vedremo... hi, hi, hi... per ora, ve lo state prendendo nel di dietro... ed è INFUOCATO... anzi INCANDESCENTE... hi, hi, hi...


te quando la finisci de fa' er kazzone e' sempre tardi, ma comunque non credo che ce vorra' molto perche' qualcuno la smettera' di fa' la figura dell'imbecille a farse rigira' cosi' da te...

scummessina????


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' e poi vedi tutti a contestare... dai su ragazzi... e' una buffonata... non ci sara' nessuna lista...


non credo....dubito che se admin dirà la verità, pur non potendo scrivere l'ip, chi è stato beccato con le mani nella marmellata si lancerà in contestazioni. Sarà tale la figura di merda che resterà zittino nell'angoletto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non credo....dubito che se admin dirà la verità, pur non potendo scrivere l'ip, chi è stato beccato con le mani nella marmellata si lancerà in contestazioni. Sarà tale la figura di merda che resterà zittino nell'angoletto.


... Multimodi, credo che sarà una carneficina...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai dimenticato gaglioffi, manigoldi, lestofanti e  farabutti.
> Non sentivo certi termini dai tempi del cudega
> (aborro l'uso delle maiuscole, puoi evitare please?)


siccome sta scivolando sempre di piu' nella foiba, e' costretto a grida' sempre de piu', anzi me fa specie che nun ce sta l'eco....







































Ps: maronn... la tregua e' agli sgoccioli!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

*OT*

Se quello la e' realmente un _ana_lista come dice di essere... la fuori c'e' gente in serio pericolo...


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> si, anch'io preferirei così, ma ho qualche dubbio che si possa fare...ripeto, se è data facoltà di farsi più account deve essere data anche la possibilità della segretezza...
> 
> P.s.: non ho cloni miei e non ho ancora votato (anche perchè preferirei andare a centro...fare 3-4 sezioni moderate e il resto non moderato, così da dare possibilità e libertà a tutti


Non credo, Iago...non stai svelando nulla, in realtà. Solo associazioni di nick.


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2008)

*stermì*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> Guarda che usando la mannaia sulle teste di cazzo conclamate (compreso me, vedi risposta mia a MM), anche altre teste di cazzo minori si adeguerebbero a razzo e mi riferisco nello specifico a chi ha ravanato su di te e Lancillotto...
> 
> E' l'unica, il resto so' solo prese per il culo... ma a me poi che me frega, tenetevelo pure cosi'!


 
A me di chi ha ravanato su me e lancillotto frega nulla perchè non hanno avuto alcun effetto .... salvo arieggiare la lingua. Però poichè chi disturba TUTTO il forum ed il suo buon andamento sappiamo che tattica usi.... ho già detto che per me considero chi ritengo responsabile lettera morta, poi sul cazzeggio, sugli scherzi e sull'ironia, quando è veramente tale mai avuto problemi. A volte anche tu eccedi in parole grevi, e potresti contenerti, ma siamo sempre sul piano dei battibecchi provocati... anche noi ci siamo spesso scontrati .... e che io rammenti non mi hai e non ti ho mai insultato. 
Avere idee discordanti è un modo di confrontarsi.... aggredire a male parolee offendere è altro. Poi ognuno usa il lessico e gli atteggiamenti che trova confacenti al suo essere.
Bruja


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> siccome sta scivolando sempre di piu' nella foiba, e' costretto a grida' sempre de piu', anzi me fa specie che nun ce sta l'eco....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non credo, Iago...non stai svelando nulla, in realtà. Solo associazioni di nick.



...non lo so...


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, credo che sarà una carneficina...


Una carneficina sapere chi fa il furbino? Ma dai Chen...


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo con Moltimodi.
> 
> Propongo di non istituire una nuova votazione in forma di sondaggio ma una *votazione in chiaro* alla piena luce del sole e poi si fa la conta manuale.
> 
> ...


 
E come diversamente potresti sei UNICA!!!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Vi leggo spesso ma solo oggi mi sono registrata.
> Ci credete se vi dico che non sarei assolutamente in grado di stabilire l'età media dei frequentatori? leggendo alcuni direi 10/11 ma sono ottimista.
> A chi mi risponderà "allora perchè ti sei registrata?" rispondo che tanti altri mi sembrano persone adulte ed intelligenti con cui mi piacerebbe rapportarmi (magari su argomenti un po' meno da asilo mariuccia per autistici)
> 
> Curiosità n.2 : ma quegli "hi hi hi" come sono traducibili? una sorta di balbuzie ?


ho capito


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

PAUSA CAFFE''

QUANTI NE PREPARo??????????


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> PAUSA CAFFE''
> 
> QUANTI NE PREPARo??????????



a me senz'altro, grazie...vac pazz pò cafè


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me di chi ha ravanato su me e lancillotto fraga nulla perchè non hanno avuto alcun effetto .... salvo arieggiare la lingua. Però poichè chi disturba TUTTO il forum ed il suo buon andamento sappiamo che tattica usi.... ho già detto che per me considero chi ritengo responsabile lettera morta, poi sul cazzeggio, sugli scherzi e sull'ironia, quando è veramente tale mai avuto problemi. A volte anche tu eccedi in parole grevi, e potresti contenerti, ma siamo sempre sul piano dei battibecchi provocati... anche noi ci siamo spesso scontrati .... e che io rammenti non mi hai e non ti ho mai insultato.
> Avere idee discordanti è un modo di confrontarsi.... aggredire a male parolee offendere è altro. Poi ognuno usa il lessico e gli atteggiamenti che trova confacenti al suo essere.
> Bruja


... Bruja, sono giorni che _la creatura_ scrive cose offensive ogni qual volta posto qualcosa... mentre io non lo caco nemmeno di striscio... sei capace di leggere?... che ne pensi?... perché comincio a sospettare che anche tu creda che l'unico problema del forum sia Caterina... o Chen... o qualche altro... senza renderti conto che i VERI problemi stanno altrove...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... buon giorno Medusa... come stai?... sei "nuova" di questo forum, vero?... sì, sì... nuovissima... mi piace parlare con persone "nuove"... vedi, scusa se te lo dico ma... come dire... una cretina qualunque, a questo punto, avrebbe capito cosa significa "hi, hi, hi"... tu, evidentemente, no... e sai perché?... perché ti manca la CULTURA... hi, hi, hi...



Guarda, nech, onestamente , che a te piaccia parlare con persone "nuove" non solo poco m'interessa ma poco mi pare dal simpatico modo con cui ti rapporti.
Imparerai a conoscermi col tempo, non preoccuparti. si, credo proprio di si.

Ps. apprezzo che tu abbia scritto minuscolo. Vedi che se ti applichi riesci??


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una carneficina sapere chi fa il furbino? Ma dai Chen...


... in senso "_figurato_"... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Attenzione!*



Femmina ha detto:


> ho capito


è già un buon inizio.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... in senso "_figurato_"... hi, hi, hi...


Sapere chi ha barato per una cosa così insignificante può portare solo ad un imbarazzato silenzio...una pausa di riflessione.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello non può farlo...potrebbe però pubblicare la lista, associando i vari cloni ai nick. Quello potrebbe farlo.


Bella soluzione,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

ps anch'io non bannerei nessuno. NESSUNO.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Guarda, nech, onestamente , che a te piaccia parlare con persone "nuove" non solo poco m'interessa ma poco mi pare dal simpatico modo con cui ti rapporti.
> Imparerai a conoscermi col tempo, non preoccuparti. si, credo proprio di si.
> 
> Ps. apprezzo che tu abbia scritto minuscolo. Vedi che se ti applichi riesci??


... l'ho fatto per cortesia ad un nuovo "utente"... ma tu, amico mio, faresti un piacere a me?... scrivi "sì"... con l'accento... perché c'è TANTA differenza tra "Si dice" e "Sì, vado"... è un errore molto comune tra gli ignoranti della lingua italiana... che non distinguono un avverbio d'affermazione da una particella pronominale... hi, hi, hi... te l'ho detto... ti manca la cultura... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> PAUSA CAFFE''
> 
> QUANTI NE PREPARo??????????


 
Uno anche a me grazie! Niente zucchero, solo un po' di latte... merci


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sapere chi ha barato per una cosa così insignificante può portare solo ad un imbarazzato silenzio...una pausa di riflessione.


... sono d'accordo...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono d'accordo...


pure io...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'ho fatto per cortesia ad un nuovo "utente"... ma tu, amico mio, faresti un piacere a me?... scrivi "sì"... con l'accento... perché c'è TANTA differenza tra "Si dice" e "Sì, vado"... è un errore molto comune tra gli ignoranti della lingua italiana... che non distinguono un avverbio d'affermazione da una particella pronominale... hi, hi, hi... te l'ho detto... ti manca la cultura... hi, hi, hi...


può essere. C'è sempre tanto da imparare nella vita. 
Resto ,però, sempre fedele al datato ma sempre inossidabile detto
"poco se mi considero, molto se mi confronto".
Sono nuovA utente.
Prendine nota, grazie.


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'ho fatto per cortesia ad un nuovo "utente"... ma tu, amico mio, faresti un piacere a me?... scrivi "sì"... con l'accento... perché c'è TANTA differenza tra "Si dice" e "Sì, vado"... è un errore molto comune tra gli ignoranti della lingua italiana... che non distinguono un avverbio d'affermazione da una particella pronominale... hi, hi, hi... te l'ho detto... ti manca la cultura... hi, hi, hi...


 
MAMMA MIA APPENA ENTRATO E GIA' CON LA VOGLIA DI LITIGARE.......

ECCO COS'E' DIVENTATO QUESTO FORUM L'ACCHIAPPA LITIGATORI......... BELLA ROBA

ALTRO CHE PAUSA CAFFE' RITORNO QUANDO SON FINITE LE VOTAZIONI EH!


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se quello *la* e' realmente un _ana_lista come dice di essere... *la *fuori c'e' gente in serio pericolo...


... do, re, mi, fa, sol, la, si... hi, hi, hi... quello "la"?... "la" fuori?... hi, hi, hi... o... quello "là"?... e "là fuori"?... hi, hi, hi... madonna che ignorante...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo con Moltimodi.
> 
> Propongo di non istituire una nuova votazione in forma di sondaggio ma una *votazione in chiaro* alla piena luce del sole e poi si fa la conta manuale.
> *
> ...


IDEM!

In piu', voglio quei tre fuori dalle palle. 

Almeno per 3 mesi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> può essere. C'è sempre tanto da imparare nella vita.
> Resto ,però, sempre fedele al datato ma sempre inossidabile detto
> "poco se mi considero, molto se mi confronto".
> Sono nuovA utente.
> Prendine nota, grazie.


... va bene, va bene... sei donna... com'è il tempo in Olanda?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> MAMMA MIA APPENA ENTRATO E GIA' CON LA VOGLIA DI LITIGARE.......
> 
> ECCO COS'E' DIVENTATO QUESTO FORUM L'ACCHIAPPA LITIGATORI......... BELLA ROBA
> 
> ALTRO CHE PAUSA CAFFE' RITORNO QUANDO SON FINITE LE VOTAZIONI EH!



ti riferisci a me?
lungi da me la voglia di litigare.
Sono abbastanza diretta e brusca ma non era mia intenzione dare questa prima impressione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti riferisci a me?
> lungi da me la voglia di litigare.
> Sono abbastanza diretta e brusca ma non era mia intenzione dare questa prima impressione.


... prima impressione... hi, hi, hi... sì, sì... prima... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> IDEM!
> 
> In piu', voglio quei tre fuori dalle palle.
> 
> Almeno per 3 mesi.


... stai calma vecchia tarampona inacidita... o cadi dalla sedia a dondolo... e ti fracassi le corna... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

In merito al mio primo intervento chiedo scusa.
La pratica è sempre più complessa della teoria
Effettivamente ignorare non sempre è fattibile.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... va bene, va bene... sei donna... com'è il tempo in Olanda?... hi, hi, hi...


Scusa cosa stai cercando di insinuare?


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me di chi ha ravanato su me e lancillotto frega nulla perchè non hanno avuto alcun effetto .... salvo arieggiare la lingua. Però poichè chi disturba TUTTO il forum ed il suo buon andamento sappiamo che tattica usi.... ho già detto che per me considero chi ritengo responsabile lettera morta, poi sul cazzeggio, sugli scherzi e sull'ironia, quando è veramente tale mai avuto problemi. A volte anche tu eccedi in parole grevi, e potresti contenerti, ma siamo sempre sul piano dei battibecchi provocati... anche noi ci siamo spesso scontrati .... e che io rammenti non mi hai e non ti ho mai insultato.
> Avere idee discordanti è un modo di confrontarsi.... aggredire a male parolee offendere è altro. Poi ognuno usa il lessico e gli atteggiamenti che trova confacenti al suo essere.
> Bruja


e non sei l'unica, tranne 3 che hanno "goduto" del trattamento.

Che a te o a qualcun'altro non diano fastidio, perche' non colpiscono nervi scoperti, le piazzate ed il rinfaccio di merda personale e riusciate a gestirvi, lo vedo solo come eccezione, ma in virtu' del fatto che in forum, ma estenderei a qualsiasi forum, le discussioni DEVONO restare nell'alveo delle opinioni su cui si discute, anche con toni accesi senza sconfinare dal tema del contendere, pena la ghigliottina.

E' una roba pacifica.... accettata/sopportata da tutti perche' non tutti riescono a passarci sopra, ed ai livelli a cui si e' arrivati, e' l'extrema-ratio che prima la si applica e meglio si sta tutti, rendendola sempre meno necessaria in seguito..

Ripeto... ma gia' al MINIMO accenno di deviazioni sul personale, senza aspettare la rissa, fora dai ball...

e mo' mi taccio... su sta roba... fate vobis...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa cosa stai cercando di insinuare?


... perché?... che altri PRURITI hai?... quali altre FREGOLE trat-_tieni_?... insomma, che cazzo vuoi?... chi ti conosce?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti riferisci a me?
> lungi da me la voglia di litigare.
> Sono abbastanza diretta e brusca ma non era mia intenzione dare questa prima impressione.


MI RIFERISCO IN GENERALE...... QUESTA E' DIVENTATA UNA GABBIA DI MATTI.
C'E' GENTE CHE ENTRA UMILMENTE CHIEDENDO AIUTO E LASCIANDO POST E NON VIENE CONSIDERATA PERCHE' E' PIU' IMPORTATE SAPERE I CLONI GLI IP E COSE VARIE.
ALTRI ENTRANO CON FARE DA SACCENTE E LASCIANO GIUDIZI COSI' PICCANTI TANTO PER FOMENTARE LE DISCUSSIONI.
NON PARLIAMO POI DEI VECCHI CHE RISORGONO DALLE CENERI COME UINA DI LA' CHE PRIMA DI ACCUSA, MI OFFENDE  E POI MI MINACCIA GIRA A LARGO.

RIBADISCO QUESTA E' UNA GABBIA DI MATTI, E' DIVENTATO UN PUBBLICO SCANNATOIO DI CORNUTI E FEDIGRAFI.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

io sono personcina che non se la prende più di tanto ma,scusate se mi permetto, come comitato di accoglienza siete messi maluccio.
Leggendo vari interventi capisco la paranoia dei cloni e mica cloni ma così non fate entrare più nessuno.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> PAUSA CAFFE''
> 
> QUANTI NE PREPARo??????????


a me no grazie... il caffe' mi rende nervoso... 

anzi no, cio' ripensato, fammelo doppio...


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> a me no grazie... il caffe' mi rende nervoso...
> 
> anzi no, cio' ripensato, fammelo doppio...


OKKKEI STERMI...... ZUCCHERO?
DIREI DI SI LA VITA E' ANCHE FIN TROPPO AMARA......


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> a me no grazie... il caffe' mi rende nervoso...
> 
> anzi no, cio' ripensato, fammelo doppio...



Io voglio quei tre fuori dalle palle.


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> OKKKEI STERMI...... ZUCCHERO?
> DIREI DI SI LA VITA E' ANCHE FIN TROPPO AMARA......



Io voglio quei tre fuori dalle palle.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sono personcina che non se la prende più di tanto ma,scusate se mi permetto, come comitato di accoglienza siete messi maluccio.
> Leggendo vari interventi capisco la paranoia dei cloni e mica cloni ma così non fate entrare più nessuno.


... Medusa, permettimi, ma che problemi hai?... scrivi quel che devi scrivere... esponi le cose che ti va d'esporre... ripeto: che problemi hai?... presenta le tue questioni e vedrai quante belle risposte riceverai... questo è un luogo di LIBERTA'... tu vieni qui, scrivi quello che ti pare... e gli altri commentano il tuo pubblico scritto... comprendi?... procedi, dai... racconataci ciò che ti turba... e rimarrai stupefatto dalle risposte che riceverai...


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sono personcina che non se la prende più di tanto ma,scusate se mi permetto, come comitato di accoglienza siete messi maluccio.
> Leggendo vari interventi capisco la paranoia dei cloni e mica cloni ma così non fate entrare più nessuno.


neppure io me la prendo ma sei entrata dando delle capre e caproni ........ sai a volte buttare benzina sul fuoco è deleterio


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io voglio quei tre fuori dalle palle.


... te l'ho già detto: stai calma... sei anziana... sei ingrippata come un pistone sfondato... calma... calma... poi, vedrai che ti passa... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old alnair (20 Febbraio 2008)

*ok casa71*



casa71 ha detto:


> MI RIFERISCO IN GENERALE...... QUESTA E' DIVENTATA UNA GABBIA DI MATTI.
> C'E' GENTE CHE ENTRA UMILMENTE CHIEDENDO AIUTO E LASCIANDO POST E NON VIENE CONSIDERATA PERCHE' E' PIU' IMPORTATE SAPERE I CLONI GLI IP E COSE VARIE.
> ALTRI ENTRANO CON FARE DA SACCENTE E LASCIANO GIUDIZI COSI' PICCANTI TANTO PER FOMENTARE LE DISCUSSIONI.
> NON PARLIAMO POI DEI VECCHI CHE RISORGONO DALLE CENERI COME UINA DI LA' CHE PRIMA DI ACCUSA, MI OFFENDE E POI MI MINACCIA GIRA A LARGO.
> ...


Credo tu abbia centrato il problema ora.
Mi sto chiedendo se in tutto questo battibeccare possa aver influito l'assenza di Verena


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... te l'ho già detto: stai calma... sei anziana... sei ingrippata come un pistone sfondato... calma... calma... poi, vedrai che ti passa... hi, hi, hi...


A te per primo.

FUORI!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> neppure io me la prendo ma sei entrata dando delle capre e caproni ........ sai a volte buttare benzina sul fuoco è deleterio


 


























in effetti...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

OKKEEEEEYYYYY....

BIGG BENN HA DETTO STOPPPE....

TREGUA SCADUTA PER INOSSERVANZA DEL NEMICO DELLA CONVENZIONE DI GINEVRA!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> neppure io me la prendo ma sei entrata dando delle capre e caproni ........ sai a volte buttare benzina sul fuoco è deleterio


hai male interpretato. Mi pare di avere scritto che mi sono registrata perchè ci sono persone adulte ed intelligenti con le quali mi piacerebbe confrontarmi.
Che poi in una comunità ci siano anche capre e caproni è innegabile.
Mi riferivo ovviamente a chi urla, insulta  sbraita con le maiuscole.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Ok ok...*

Ma parliamo d'altro no? Bello il nick ... mi piace


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Medusa, permettimi, ma che problemi hai?... scrivi quel che devi scrivere... esponi le cose che ti va d'esporre... ripeto: che problemi hai?... presenta le tue questioni e vedrai quante belle risposte riceverai... questo è un luogo di LIBERTA'... tu vieni qui, scrivi quello che ti pare... e gli altri commentano il tuo pubblico scritto... comprendi?... procedi, dai... racconataci ciò che ti turba... e rimarrai stupefatto dalle risposte che riceverai...


io non ho nessun problema, nech, e poche, pochissime cose mi turbano.
Fidati: nessunissimo problema.
Puoi dire la stessa cosa?


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A te per primo.
> 
> FUORI!


... guarda che lo so benissimo che il vostro obiettivo è il Samurai... hi, hi, hi... vedi, io posso anche andarmene... non ho nessun problema a farlo... l'ho già scritto più d'una volta... l'ho messo anche ai voti... quanti siete a volere che io me ne vada dal forum?... quanti siete?... scrivetelo qui... alla luce del sole... se siete la maggioranza, io vado... senza problemi... 

... detto questo, non sarà di certo la mia partenza a renderti una persona migliore e meno ipocrita... tu rappresenti quella categoria di cornute che meritano le corna... perché siete persone profondamente cattive e insopportabili... e i vostri compagni vi ripagano con un bel palco in testa... e fanno bene...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja, sono giorni che _la creatura_ scrive cose offensive ogni qual volta posto qualcosa... mentre io non lo caco nemmeno di striscio... sei capace di leggere?... che ne pensi?... perché comincio a sospettare che anche tu creda che l'unico problema del forum sia Caterina... o Chen... o qualche altro... senza renderti conto che i VERI problemi stanno altrove...


pezzo di merda impedito, ancora co' sta storia??

Ma che kazzo, la tua famiglia ha pagato per farti stare qua sopra a fa' diverti' un mongoloide come te a massacrare i koglioni agli altri?


----------



## Grande82 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai male interpretato. Mi pare di avere scritto che mi sono registrata perchè ci sono persone adulte ed intelligenti con le quali mi piacerebbe confrontarmi.
> Che poi in una comunità ci siano anche capre e caproni è innegabile.
> Mi riferivo ovviamente a chi urla, insulta sbraita con le maiuscole.


consiglio: apri un tuo tread, raccontaci di te.
E avrai il confronto che cerchi.
Se resti e soprattutto se alimenti il fuoco...solo bruciarti potrai....
Benvenuta, dunque...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai male interpretato. Mi pare di avere scritto che mi sono registrata perchè ci sono persone adulte ed intelligenti con le quali mi piacerebbe confrontarmi.
> Che poi in una comunità ci siano anche capre e caproni è innegabile.
> Mi riferivo ovviamente a chi urla, *insulta  sbraita con le maiuscole*.


E non e' niente ... c'e' di peggio.


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che lo so benissimo che il vostro obiettivo è il Samurai... hi, hi, hi... vedi, io posso anche andarmene... non ho nessun problema a farlo... l'ho già scritto più d'una volta... l'ho messo anche ai voti... quanti siete a volere che io me ne vada dal forum?... quanti siete?... scrivetelo qui... alla luce del sole... se siete la maggioranza, io vado... senza problemi...
> 
> ... detto questo, non sarà di certo la mia partenza a renderti una persona migliore e meno ipocrita... tu rappresenti quella categoria di cornute che meritano le corna... perché siete persone profondamente cattive e insopportabili... e i vostri compagni vi ripagano con un bel palco in testa... e fanno bene...








   Ora fuori.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Vi ringrazio per l'accoglienza.
Aprirò un thread quanto prima.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai male interpretato. Mi pare di avere scritto che mi sono registrata perchè ci sono persone adulte ed intelligenti con le quali mi piacerebbe confrontarmi.
> Che poi in una comunità ci siano anche capre e caproni è innegabile.
> Mi riferivo ovviamente a chi urla, insulta sbraita con le maiuscole.


... permettimi, Medusa... ma che cazzo vuoi?... te lo ripeto: che cazzo vuoi?... apri il tuo tread e stai contenta... fatti i cazzi tuo e vedrai che tutto procederà per il meglio... sai come si fa ad aprire una discussione?... fallo... poi, attendi i commenti... prendi quello che ti può esser utile... e vai con il tuo dio... insomma, per i cazzi tuoi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ora fuori.


... Ti ho già contata: *1*... aspetto gli altri...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ora fuori.


POPOLO 

UFFICIALMENTE IO AFFERMO ED *ACCUSO* CHE SE NON SBATTETE FUORI STE TESTE DI KAZZO CONCLAMATE, O SIETE STRONZI UGUALE O SIETE CONNIVENTI E QUINDI A CHIACCHIERE VOLETE IL BENE DELLA COMUNITA'!

SE QUALCUNO HA PROBLEMI DI COMPRENDONIO, PASSO ALLA FASE DEI DISEGNINI!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Febbraio 2008)

SIAMO GIA' IN TRE A VOLERLO FUORI...

BUFFONE...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... permettimi, Medusa... ma che cazzo vuoi?... te lo ripeto: che cazzo vuoi?... apri il tuo tread e stai contenta... fatti i cazzi tuo e vedrai che tutto procederà per il meglio... sai come si fa ad aprire una discussione?... fallo... poi, attendi i commenti... prendi quello che ti può esser utile... e vai con il tuo dio... insomma, per i cazzi tuoi... hi, hi, hi...



ma non è ancora suonata la campanella?
non ti sono ancora venuti a prendere ?
E no, non ti permetto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> SIAMO GIA' IN TRE A VOLERLO FUORI...
> 
> BUFFONE...


... no, siete due e _mezzo_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... permettimi, Medusa... ma che cazzo vuoi?... te lo ripeto: che cazzo vuoi?... apri il tuo tread e stai contenta... fatti i cazzi tuo e vedrai che tutto procederà per il meglio... sai come si fa ad aprire una discussione?... fallo... poi, attendi i commenti... prendi quello che ti può esser utile... e vai con il tuo dio... insomma, per i cazzi tuoi... hi, hi, hi...


E' cosi che si accologo le persone?

E' chiaro chi deve uscire da questo forum?


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non è ancora suonata la campanella?
> non ti sono ancora venuti a prendere ?
> E no, non ti permetto.


... senti, chiudi il teatrino e vai a casa dai... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> POPOLO
> 
> UFFICIALMENTE IO AFFERMO ED *ACCUSO* CHE SE NON SBATTETE FUORI STE TESTE DI KAZZO CONCLAMATE, O SIETE STRONZI UGUALE O SIETE CONNIVENTI, E QUINDI A CHIACCHIERE VOLETE IL BENE DELLA COMUNITA'!


Mi spiace, ma non è che solo perchè lo chiedi tu si debba agire nè come vuoi nè come non vuoi.
Ognuno fa quello che ritiene giusto.
Per quello che mi concerne ritengo giusto stare a guardare e nel caso pulire dal sangue, dopo, ma anche no. Se mi pare opportuno faccio le mie osservazioni. NESSUNO può dirmi come agire e cosa sia giusto fare. Ho un solo cervello e un solo cuore: i miei. 
Buona giornata.
P.S. *Per la cronaca, se usi un linguaggio che insulta, passi dalla parte del torto, sempre e comunque*. Non lo dico a te, lo dicevano a me gli stupendi genitori che mi hanno educata. A buon intenditor...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' cosi che si accologo le persone?
> 
> E' chiaro chi deve uscire da questo forum?


se posso rendermi utile e dare un consiglio:
perchè non lo mettete su una barchetta, due entreneuse e fuori dai coglioni?
(Beppe Grillo docet)


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Ti ho già contata: *1*... aspetto gli altri...


... e hai contato bene ... ho* 1* solo nome, non nick.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' cosi che si accologo le persone?
> 
> E' chiaro chi deve uscire da questo forum?


scommetto che a stasera lo stronzone non c'arriva, altrimenti chi non lo vuole e' stronzo uguale...

possibile che so' tutt' strunz'??

me sa proprio de no....

avanti... so le quasi le 5 della sera, e' l'ora giusta...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> NESSUNO può dirmi come agire e cosa sia giusto fare. Ho un solo cervello e un solo cuore: i miei.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma non è che solo perchè lo chiedi tu si debba agire nè come vuoi nè come non vuoi.
> Ognuno fa quello che ritiene giusto.
> Per quello che mi concerne ritengo giusto stare a guardare e nel caso pulire dal sangue, dopo, ma anche no. Se mi pare opportuno faccio le mie osservazioni. NESSUNO può dirmi come agire e cosa sia giusto fare. Ho un solo cervello e un solo cuore: i miei.
> Buona giornata.
> P.S. *Per la cronaca, se usi un linguaggio che insulta, passi dalla parte del torto, sempre e comunque*. Non lo dico a te, lo dicevano a me gli stupendi genitori che mi hanno educata. A buon intenditor...


... noto con grande piacere che non tutti, qui, hanno la mente offuscata... Grande, questi qui, vogliono dettar legge... trasformare questo forum in un luogo nel quale esercitare il loro misero potere... trasformare questo forum ad immagine e somiglianza di DOL...


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia centrato il problema ora.
> Mi sto chiedendo se in tutto questo battibeccare possa aver influito l'assenza di Verena


Corrego Verena non è assente, è intervenuta qua e la'.
Vogliamo dire che si è intelligentemente astenuta da commentare.


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se posso rendermi utile e dare un consiglio:
> perchè non lo mettete su una barchetta, due entreneuse e fuori dai coglioni?
> (Beppe Grillo docet)


Ha gia tutto ... manca la barchetta


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e hai contato bene ... ho* 1* solo nome, non nick.


... per ora registro una vecchia sdentata, una poveretta frustrata e un mezzo uomo derelitto... andiamo avanti... poi tiriamo le conclusioni...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma non è che solo perchè lo chiedi tu si debba agire nè come vuoi nè come non vuoi.
> Ognuno fa quello che ritiene giusto.
> Per quello che mi concerne ritengo giusto stare a guardare e nel caso pulire dal sangue, dopo, ma anche no. Se mi pare opportuno faccio le mie osservazioni. NESSUNO può dirmi come agire e cosa sia giusto fare. Ho un solo cervello e un solo cuore: i miei.
> Buona giornata.
> P.S. *Per la cronaca, se usi un linguaggio che insulta, passi dalla parte del torto, sempre e comunque*. Non lo dico a te, lo dicevano a me gli stupendi genitori che mi hanno educata. A buon intenditor...


ti sbagli io sono stato criticato perche' secondo alcuni non so stare in comunita' seppur virtuali, mentre non ho, ripeto IO nessun problema a rapportarmi, ma se continuate a tollerare voi le teste di kazzo che ormai palesemente non rispettano le seppur minime regole, vi equiparo allo stesso livello pertanto mi sentiro' libero di agire come kazzo me gira imitando er kazzone number one e poi ridero' per chi protesta....

tu sei uguale a lui o no... dimostralo...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... noto con grande piacere che non tutti, qui, hanno la mente offuscata... Grande, questi qui, vogliono dettar legge... trasformare questo forum in un luogo nel quale esercitare il loro misero potere... trasformare questo forum ad immagine e somiglianza di DOL...


Fuori ... Rausssss


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

stermi si fredda il caffe''''


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma non è che solo perchè lo chiedi tu si debba agire nè come vuoi nè come non vuoi.
> Ognuno fa quello che ritiene giusto.
> Per quello che mi concerne ritengo giusto stare a guardare e nel caso pulire dal sangue, dopo, ma anche no. Se mi pare opportuno faccio le mie osservazioni. NESSUNO può dirmi come agire e cosa sia giusto fare. Ho un solo cervello e un solo cuore: i miei.
> Buona giornata.
> P.S. *Per la cronaca, se usi un linguaggio che insulta, passi dalla parte del torto, sempre e comunque*. Non lo dico a te, lo dicevano a me gli stupendi genitori che mi hanno educata. A buon intenditor...



si Grande...come nessuno può dire che qualcuno non può dire quello che vuole...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... noto con grande piacere che non tutti, qui, hanno la mente offuscata... Grande, questi qui, vogliono dettar legge... trasformare questo forum in un luogo nel quale esercitare il loro misero potere... trasformare questo forum ad immagine e somiglianza di DOL...


NESSUNO può dirmi come agire e cosa sia giusto fare.
Vale anche per te.
Se anche qualcuno volesse traformare queso sito, in dol o in scrivendo.it, non mi interessa. Io continuo ada amarlo e curarlo per come l'ho conosciuto e farò sempre muro contro chi vuole cambiarlo.
Ma questo non significa che cercherò, per parte mia, di assaltare le mura con l'ariete.
Immagina cosa accadrebbe se su un tread da scannatoio TUTTI scrivessere SOLO 'spostare nello scannatoio, grazie' oppure niente.... immagina.....


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... per ora registro una vecchia sdentata, una poveretta frustrata e un mezzo uomo derelitto... andiamo avanti... poi tiriamo le conclusioni...


Go to hell.

Fuori.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ha gia tutto ... manca la barchetta


non ne ha bisogno, tanto gli stronzi galleggiano e lui lo fara' alla grandissima.....


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> NESSUNO può dirmi come agire e cosa sia giusto fare.
> Vale anche per te.
> Se anche qualcuno volesse traformare queso sito, in dol o in scrivendo.it, non mi interessa. Io continuo ada amarlo e curarlo per come l'ho conosciuto e farò sempre muro contro chi vuole cambiarlo.
> Ma questo non significa che cercherò, per parte mia, di assaltare le mura con l'ariete.
> Immagina cosa accadrebbe se su un tread da scannatoio TUTTI scrivessere SOLO 'spostare nello scannatoio, grazie' oppure niente.... immagina.....


... guarda, posso solo dirti una cosa: qui c'è qualcuno che MUORE DALLA FREGOLA di poter espellere certi nick dal forum... vivono costantemente in questa dimensione parossistica del "buttar fuori" certi nick dal forum... io li combatto... perché odio ogni forma di potere...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> scommetto che a stasera lo stronzone non c'arriva, altrimenti chi non lo vuole e' stronzo uguale...
> 
> possibile che so' tutt' strunz'??
> 
> ...




Non è grave il clamore chiassoso dei violenti, bensì il  silenzio spaventoso delle persone oneste. 
(Martin Luther King)


E questo mi spaventa ancor di piu'


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda, posso solo dirti una cosa: qui c'è qualcuno che MUORE DALLA FREGOLA di poter espellere certi nick dal forum... vivono costantemente in questa dimensione parossistica del "buttar fuori" certi nick dal forum... io li combatto... perché odio ogni forma di potere...


tu hai avuto fin troppo palcoscenico e solo i furbi te lo levano come anche di la', neh kazzo'!

Famme sape' kazzo', se te sturano er cesso qua, tu e la tua claque avete altre isole felici????

Io so' sicuro che dopo ce sta solo L'OBLIO!







































Ps: gia' che semo intimi te faccio sape' che le tue palle che ho dato ai gatti l'altra sera l'hanno assaggiate e sputate.... kazzo pensavo che fossero mejo!


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda, posso solo dirti una cosa: qui c'è qualcuno che MUORE DALLA FREGOLA di poter espellere certi nick dal forum... vivono costantemente in questa dimensione parossistica del "buttar fuori" certi nick dal forum...* io li combatto..*. perché odio ogni forma di potere...


Tu attacchi, deridi, offendi ... e la cosa piu' grave e' che offendi te stesso comportandoti in questo modo ... il bello e' che non te ne rendi conto


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu attacchi, deridi, offendi ... e la cosa piu' grave e' che offendi te stesso comportandoti in questo modo ... il bello e' che non te ne rendi conto


... hi, hi, hi... io so come trattare le vecchie scoreggione e cornute come te... vorresti buttarmi fuori, vero?... muori dalla voglia di far fuori me, Caterina, Oscuro, e qualche altro... vero?... fattela passare, quella voglia... fatti una doccia gelata... ingolla un po' di bromuro... cambiati il pannolone... svuota il catetere... e togliti dalle balle... avete persino BARATO... pur di arrivare al vostro scopo... questa è la cosa più offensiva...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... io so come trattare le vecchie scoreggione e cornute come te... vorresti buttarmi fuori, vero?... muori dalla voglia di far fuori me, Caterina, Oscuro, e qualche altro... vero?... fattela passare, quella voglia... fatti una doccia gelata... ingolla un po' di bromuro... cambiati il pannolone... svuota il catetere... e togliti dalle balle... avete persino BARATO... pur di arrivare al vostro scopo... questa è la cosa più offensiva...


Fuori di qua se ti e' rimasta un goccia di dignita'.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> .... avete persino BARATO... pur di arrivare al vostro scopo... questa è la cosa più offensiva...


Chen credi davvero che sia andata così?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













e ripeto, io non bannerei NESSUNO.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... io so come trattare le vecchie scoreggione e cornute come te... vorresti buttarmi fuori, vero?... muori dalla voglia di far fuori me, Caterina, Oscuro, e qualche altro... vero?... fattela passare, quella voglia... fatti una doccia gelata... ingolla un po' di bromuro... cambiati il pannolone... svuota il catetere... e togliti dalle balle... avete persino BARATO... pur di arrivare al vostro scopo... questa è la cosa più offensiva...


kazzone a sto' punto non e' dimostrare quanto lo sia tu perche' hai dato ormai prova a iosa, ma io mo' voglio vedere chi sono i tuoi pari grado che te coprono...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Visto che l'elegante e moderato  gentiluomo mi ha gentilmente invitato ad aprire un thread mi spiega anche come si fa?


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Visto che l'elegante e moderato  gentiluomo mi ha gentilmente invitato ad aprire un thread mi spiega anche come si fa?


passa domani, damme retta... mo' c'avemo un filino da fa'...


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Visto che l'elegante e moderato  gentiluomo mi ha gentilmente invitato ad aprire un thread mi spiega anche come si fa?



...segli la sezione che credi e in alto a sinistra trovi "new thread", scrivi il titolo e poi il testo


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen credi davvero che sia andata così?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hai letto quello che ha scritto ADMIN-Zeus?... ha detto che nella votazione del sondaggio, prevale una maggioranza schiacciante di CLONI... capito i BALORDI?...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

Il vigliacco si chiede, " E' una cosa sicura? ".  L'opportunista si chiede, " E' una cosa educata? ". Il vanitoso si chiede, " E'  popolare? ". Ma la coscienza si chiede, " E' giusto? ". E arriva un momento in  cui una persona deve prendere una posizione che non e' sicura, non e' educata,  non e' popolare, ma quella persona deve prenderla perche' la sua coscienza dice  a lui o lei che e' la posizione giusta. 
( Martin Luther King )


Io voglio quei tre fuori  dalle palle.


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Visto che l'elegante e moderato gentiluomo mi ha gentilmente invitato ad aprire un thread mi spiega anche come si fa?


... io sono un moderato... ma quando vedo messi in discussione i diritti di PAROLA e di LIBERTA'... allora m'incazzo... e sguaino la spada... e i cadaveri li ammucchio in mezzo alla strada...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il vigliacco si chiede, " E' una cosa sicura? ".  L'opportunista si chiede, " E' una cosa educata? ". Il vanitoso si chiede, " E'  popolare? ". Ma la coscienza si chiede, " E' giusto? ". E arriva un momento in  cui una persona deve prendere una posizione che non e' sicura, non e' educata,  non e' popolare, ma quella persona deve prenderla perche' la sua coscienza dice  a lui o lei che e' la posizione giusta.
> ( Martin Luther King )
> 
> 
> Io voglio quei tre fuori  dalle palle.


Mari', ormai e' assodato per le varie esperienze, ....chi le palle non ce l'ha, non le puo' usare, virtuale o reale...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il vigliacco si chiede, " E' una cosa sicura? ". L'opportunista si chiede, " E' una cosa educata? ". Il vanitoso si chiede, " E' popolare? ". Ma la coscienza si chiede, " E' giusto? ". E arriva un momento in cui una persona deve prendere una posizione che non e' sicura, non e' educata, non e' popolare, ma quella persona deve prenderla perche' la sua coscienza dice a lui o lei che e' la posizione giusta.
> ( Martin Luther King )
> 
> 
> Io voglio quei tre fuori dalle palle.


... il vigliacco VOTA dieci volte con dieci nick diversi... hi, hi, hi... altro che ciance... per quanto mi riguarda, combatto per la LIBERTA'... e se è il caso, strapazzo anche le vecchie... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> .*.. io sono un moderato..*. ma quando vedo messi in discussione i diritti di PAROLA e di LIBERTA'... allora m'incazzo... e sguaino la spada... e i cadaveri li ammucchio in mezzo alla strada...


















Si legge  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   vergognati, ed esci fuori ... non dimenticare la monnezza please.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io sono un moderato... ma quando vedo messi in discussione i diritti di PAROLA e di LIBERTA'... allora m'incazzo... e sguaino la spada... e i cadaveri li ammucchio in mezzo alla strada...


tu l'unica cosa che ammucchi in mezzo alla strada e' la merda che raccogli col 1100 che hai in dotazione da spazzino, altro che docente de sto kazzo...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Mari', ormai e' assodato per le varie esperienze, ....chi le palle non ce l'ha, non le puo' usare, virtuale o reale...


Chiaro Stermi'.


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il vigliacco VOTA dieci volte con dieci nick diversi... hi, hi, hi... altro che ciance... per quanto mi riguarda, *combatto per la LIBERTA'... *e se è il caso, strapazzo anche le vecchie... hi, hi, hi...


... gia', la tua ... di offendere e deridere gli altri   

	
	
		
		
	


	














Fuori!


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io sono un moderato... ma quando vedo messi in discussione i diritti di PAROLA e di LIBERTA'... allora m'incazzo... e sguaino la spada... e i cadaveri li ammucchio in mezzo alla strada...


ORA BASTA FACCIO UN RICHIAMO ALL'AMMINISTRAZIONE!!!!!!!

GIOVANNI OHHH MA CON TUTTI STI CADAVERI MA LA DONNA DELLA PULIZIE NON PASSA MAI??????? MA L'AVETE ASSICURATA??????

NON POSSO FARE TUTTO IO C'HO ANCHE DA LAVORARE!


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> tu l'unica cosa che ammucchi in mezzo alla strada e' la merda che raccogli col 1100 che hai in dotazione da spazzino, altro che docente de sto kazzo...


Ma non avevi fatto un fioretto?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> passa domani, damme retta... mo' c'avemo un filino da fa'...


Tanto  per curiosità, ma dopo un po' non vi rompete i coglioni d'infarcire un intero thread con insulti e offese?
Voglio dire, il gioco non era bello se durava poco?
tanto per sapere eh?


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si legge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... HI, HI, HI... SIETE STATI SCONFITTI... RIDOTTI A BRANDELLI DI UMANE BUDELLA IGNOMINIOSE... INFAMANTI RESTI DI CREATURE VILI, VOLGARI E INDECENTI... CARNE DECOMPOSTA TRAFITTA E FUMANTE... AMMORBANTE... VOLEVATE IL POTERE... E VI RITROVATE A PULIRE LE LATRINE... HI, HI, HI...

*... VIVA LA LIBERTA'...*​


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma non avevi fatto un fioretto?



...ha deciso che è terminata la tregua


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...segli la sezione che credi e in alto a sinistra trovi "new thread", scrivi il titolo e poi il testo


grazie.
Ben gentile


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tanto  per curiosità, ma dopo un po' non vi rompete i coglioni d'infarcire un intero thread con insulti e offese?
> Voglio dire, il gioco non era bello se durava poco?
> tanto per sapere eh?


Mi dispiace per te che sei nuova ... ma finira' quando saranno cacciati fuori certi elementi.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il vigliacco si chiede, " E' una cosa sicura? ". L'opportunista si chiede, " E' una cosa educata? ". Il vanitoso si chiede, " E' popolare? ". Ma la coscienza si chiede, " E' giusto? ". E arriva un momento in cui una persona deve prendere una posizione che non e' sicura, non e' educata, non e' popolare, ma quella persona deve prenderla perche' la sua coscienza dice a lui o lei che e' la posizione giusta.
> ( Martin Luther King )
> 
> 
> Io voglio quei tre fuori dalle palle.


Io no.
E mo come la mettiamo? Pensi che una delle nostre due posizioni sia più popolare o sicura, educata? Sono due posizioni diverse e in coscienza. Le ragioni del mio no sono, spero, chiare: 'non difendo quello che dici, ma difenderò fino all'ultimo il tuo diritto di dirlo.'.


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie.
> Ben gentile



figurati!

...aahhh, finalmente una che scrive bene...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... HI, HI, HI... SIETE STATI SCONFITTI... RIDOTTI A BRANDELLI DI UMANE BUDELLA IGNOMINIOSE... INFAMANTI RESTI DI CREATURE VILI, VOLGARI E INDECENTI... CARNE DECOMPOSTA TRAFITTA E FUMANTE... AMMORBANTE... VOLEVATE IL POTERE... E VI RITROVATE A PULIRE LE LATRINE... HI, HI, HI...
> 
> *... VIVA LA LIBERTA'...*​



Fuori, please! 

Puzzate!


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma non avevi fatto un fioretto?


se i nemici non rispettano le convenzioni perche' se le ficcano in posticini caldi, lo faccio benissimo anch'io!

Mo' me sto a diverti' a conta' i neuroni che glie rimangono, dato che ad ogni giro diminuiscono... mo' che gli ultimi 4 marci se spengono o scappano fora, il disco incantato se ferma....


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Io no.
> E mo come la mettiamo? Pensi che una delle nostre due posizioni sia più popolare o sicura, educata? Sono due posizioni diverse e in coscienza. Le ragioni del mio no sono, spero, chiare: 'non difendo quello che dici, ma difenderò fino all'ultimo il tuo diritto di dirlo.'.



Si passa ai voti


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Io no.
> E mo come la mettiamo? Pensi che una delle nostre due posizioni sia più popolare o sicura, educata? Sono due posizioni diverse e in coscienza. Le ragioni del mio no sono, spero, chiare: 'non difendo quello che dici, *ma difenderò fino all'ultimo il tuo diritto di dirlo.*'.



appunto!!


...come  vuoi metterla?

si capisce bene perchè qualcuno vuole che qualcun'altro vada fuori...


...perchè fai difficoltà a capirlo?


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fuori, please!
> 
> Puzzate!


... la puzza che senti è quella del TUO cadavere... brutta MUMMIA che non sei altro... vecchiaccia... strega... salutami il tuo coetaneo TUTANKAMON... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Verena67 (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Anch'io NO*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Io no.
> E mo come la mettiamo? Pensi che una delle nostre due posizioni sia più popolare o sicura, educata? Sono due posizioni diverse e in coscienza. Le ragioni del mio no sono, spero, chiare: 'non difendo quello che dici, ma difenderò fino all'ultimo il tuo diritto di dirlo.'.


 
chissà perché io e te la pensiamo sempre uguali...saremo cloni?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ha deciso che è terminata la tregua


accidenti è durata quanto un gatto sull'aurelia!


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tanto  per curiosità, ma dopo un po' non vi rompete i coglioni d'infarcire un intero thread con insulti e offese?
> Voglio dire, il gioco non era bello se durava poco?
> tanto per sapere eh?


senti la testa di kazzo c'ha mammina che paga la retta per farlo diverti' qua sopra, percio' le obbligazioni se devono rispetta' oseno sei inadempiente e te fanno causa...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> appunto!!
> 
> 
> ...come  vuoi metterla?
> ...



Chi e' che rompe i ciglioni qua dentro? pero' devi risponde Iago, fai i nomi.


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tanto per curiosità, ma dopo un po' non vi rompete i coglioni d'infarcire un intero thread con insulti e offese?
> Voglio dire, il gioco non era bello se durava poco?
> tanto per sapere eh?


DICIAMO CHE E' UN PO' CHE VANNO AVANTI COSI', FORSE DA DOPO NATALE........

CONSIDERATO CHE SIAMO AL REFERENDUM DIREI CHE SIAMO AGLI SGOCCIOLI


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la puzza che senti è quella del TUO cadavere... brutta MUMMIA che non sei altro... vecchiaccia... strega... salutami il tuo coetaneo TUTANKAMON... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


Continua ... sei bravo a coprirti di merda da solo 


Nessuno legge quello che scrive sto soggetto eh?


Tutti ciechi


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi e' che rompe i ciglioni qua dentro? pero' devi risponde Iago, fai i nomi.


fammi prima moderatore.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


























...e poi...non lo chiedere a me...sono stato a sciare (fffrruuu      ffrruuuu   ffrrruuuu) e per più di una settimana sono riuscito a dimenticare il forum


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la puzza che senti è quella del TUO cadavere... brutta MUMMIA che non sei altro... vecchiaccia... strega... salutami il tuo coetaneo TUTANKAMON... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


visto che sono nuova, posso sapere quanti anni hai tu ?
e come ti permetti di potere anche solo lontanamente  pensare di usare l'età di una persona (sopratutto se donna) come argomento per insultare nell'ambito di una discussione in un forum?
prima che tu me lo chieda io ne ho 41 .
Parti pure con il tuo unico modo di relazionarti, le offese  che tanto a me interessano quanto le azioni del pecorino sardo in borsa


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Io no.
> E mo come la mettiamo? Pensi che una delle nostre due posizioni sia più popolare o sicura, educata? Sono due posizioni diverse e in coscienza. Le ragioni del mio no sono, spero, chiare: '*non difendo quello che dici, ma difenderò fino all'ultimo il tuo diritto di dirlo.*'.


stai facendo parecchia confusione visto che non distingui cosa veicola il messaggio ....


----------



## Old casa71 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> fammi prima moderatore....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TI ERI DISINTOSSICATO E CI SEI RICASCATO!


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Continua ... sei bravo a coprirti di merda da solo
> 
> 
> Nessuno legge quello che scrive sto soggetto eh?
> ...



Marì...tutti leggiamo...TUTTI 

e l'unica cosa che posso dirti è che: OGNUNO E' NORMA DI SE STESSO


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> visto che sono nuova, posso sapere quanti anni hai tu ?
> e come ti permetti di potere anche solo lontanamente  pensare di usare l'età di una persona (sopratutto se donna) come argomento per insultare nell'ambito di una discussione in un forum?
> prima che tu me lo chieda io ne ho 41 .
> Parti pure con il tuo unico modo di relazionarti, le offese  che tanto a me interessano quanto le azioni del pecorino sardo in borsa


Io ne ho 61 ... ma al soggetto/tizio/cafone gli pesano ... sembra che se li deve portare a spasso lui


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> TI ERI DISINTOSSICATO E CI SEI RICASCATO!



non ancora...so come trattare le dipendenze...io... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  ...e se proprio mi sento che la _rota_ mi prende ...venerdì me ne torno


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> stai facendo parecchia confusione visto che non distingui cosa veicola il messaggio ....



A tutti piace fare il gay con il culo degli altri Stermi' ... non lo sapevi?


----------



## Old Holly (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Allucinante*

...E' quello che è diventato questo forum.
Non si leggono altro che insulti, farneticazioni e deliri.
Personaggi che credono/pensano di avere la scienza infusa che insultano, deridono che non hanno il minimo RISPETTO per nessuno.
Un amministratore  (che ancora non ho capito che ruolo abbia) che si diverte a lanciare la pietra e poi nascondere la mano, scatenando l'inferno...
Sicuramente si starà divertendo moltissimo a vedere lo spettacolo che ha contribuito a creare.
Personalmente non  credo affatto alla storia dei cloni, per me è un bluff.


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> ...E' quello che è diventato questo forum.
> Non si leggono altro che insulti, farneticazioni e deliri.
> Personaggi che credono/pensano di avere la scienza infusa che insultano, deridono che non hanno il minimo RISPETTO per nessuno.
> Un amministratore  (che ancora non ho capito che ruolo abbia) che si diverte a lanciare la pietra e poi nascondere la mano, scatenando l'inferno...
> ...



anch'io...brava!


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A tutti piace fare il gay con il culo degli altri Stermi' ... non lo sapevi?


... hi, hi, hi... ma guarda, adesso fai anche la VITTIMA... pensando che sia facile far dimenticare quello che hai scritto a me... a Oscuro... a Caterina... e a altri... ma che credi?... che qui abbiamo la memoria corta?... pensi di fare la furbetta dandoti una mano di bianco?... suvvia, CIALTRONA, chi credi d'incantare?... hai sputtanato persino i 5 figli di Caterina... e adesso vorresti venire qui a fare la SANTA?... sei proprio un'infame...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ma guarda, adesso fai anche la VITTIMA... pensando che sia facile far dimenticare quello che hai scritto a me... a Oscuro... a Caterina... e a altri... ma che credi?... che qui abbiamo la memoria corta?... pensi di fare la furbetta dandoti una mano di bianco?... suvvia, CIALTRONA, chi credi d'incantare?... hai sputtanato persino i 5 figli di Caterina... e adesso vorresti venire qui a fare la SANTA?... sei proprio un'infame...


ti ricordo, kazzone, che a te gia' te conoscono qua avendoti buttato fuori a calci come da scrivendo esattamente per lo stesso comportamento.... 

ammazza come ce rosiki....


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ma guarda, adesso fai anche la VITTIMA... pensando che sia facile far dimenticare quello che hai scritto a me... a Oscuro... a Caterina... e a altri... ma che credi?... che qui abbiamo la memoria corta?... pensi di fare la furbetta dandoti una mano di bianco?... suvvia, CIALTRONA, chi credi d'incantare?... hai sputtanato persino i 5 figli di Caterina... e adesso vorresti venire qui a fare la SANTA?... sei proprio un'infame...



Fuori tu ed i tuoi complici ... se potessi butterei fuori anche admin che vi da la mano.


Questo e' chiaro a tutti vero?


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, avevo capito perfettamente che ti macava un tassello del puzzle... vai a leggere quello che ha scritto ADMIN-ZEUS... hanno votato più volte con tutti i cloni di cui sono capaci... ma te l'immagini se, a questa genete, dai anche solo il potere di soffiarsi il naso?... te l'immagini dei FARABUTTI, dei PENDAGLI DA FORCA, con anche solo un minimo potere?... hi, hi, hi... altro che il Far West... hi, hi, hi...


*mi spiace chen, ma admin ha solo scritto questo, volutamente secondo il mio modestissimo e irrilevante (ovviamente non per me) parere, rimanendo sul vago e non spiegando se i cloni hanno votato una volta o più volte:*




Admin ha detto:


> C'è la schiacciante presenza di cloni, unica riflessione del momento


*Non ha mai scritto che cloni e nick principale hanno votato aumentando i voti. Ha parlato di voti invalidi senza spiegare perchè dovessero essere invalidati. se ad esempio (non me ne volere) Lettrice avesse votato solo col suo clone antoniolatrippa e non come lettrice il suo voto è valido? admin non ha ancora risposto a questo quesito.*


*Admin, la non validità è dovuta al fatto che qualcuno ha votato col suo clone e non col nick col quale è riconosciuto "di norma" nel forum oppure perchè uno stesso utente con lo stesso ip ha votato più volte con nick diversi?*
*Admin, io credo tu sia volutamente sibillino.....* 









*Grazie per un eventuale risposta*


----------



## tatitati (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fuori tu ed i tuoi complici ... se potessi butterei fuori anche admin che vi da la mano.
> 
> 
> Questo e' chiaro a tutti vero?


 
non ti annoieresti poi a parlare da sola marì? a ricordare i bei vecchi tempi seduta sul dondolo con l'album delle foto in bianco e nero?
come ho già detot modo di dire altrove non ti farebbe male trovarti un hobby  

	
	
		
		
	


	




beso


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non ti annoieresti poi a parlare da sola marì? a ricordare i bei vecchi tempi seduta sul dondolo con l'album delle foto in bianco e nero?
> come ho già detot modo di dire altrove non ti farebbe male trovarti un hobby
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sai dove devi andare, vacci.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non ti annoieresti poi a parlare da sola marì? a ricordare i bei vecchi tempi seduta sul dondolo con l'album delle foto in bianco e nero?
> come ho già detot modo di dire altrove non ti farebbe male trovarti un hobby
> 
> 
> ...


scusa ma il loculo e' in ristrutturazione???


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> *mi spiace chen, ma admin ha solo scritto questo, volutamente secondo il mio modestissimo e irrilevante (ovviamente non per me) parere, rimanendo sul vago e non spiegando se i cloni hanno votato una volta o più volte:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCRIVE ZEUS-ADMIN:

"Il voto non è invalido, soltanto reso ancora più sorprendente quando avrò tolto dal totale i voti invalidi. Chissà se vincerà il no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 "


... SIBILLINO UN CAZZO... AMICO MIO... LEGGI BENE ANCHE QUELLO CHE HA SCRITTO DOPO... HA SCRITTO CHE DOVRA' SOTTRARRE I VOTI INVALIDI, QUELLI DEI CLONI... COMPRENDI?... SOTTRARRE I VOTI DEI CLONI... SAI COSA SIGNIFICA SOTTRARRE?... E CLONI?... SII OBIETTIVO... QUALCUNO HA VOTATO PIU' VOLTE NASCONDENDOSI DIETRO I CLONI... PENSANDO DI FARLA FRANCA...


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fuori tu ed i tuoi complici ... se potessi butterei fuori anche admin che vi da la mano.
> 
> 
> Questo e' chiaro a tutti vero?


... ANCHE L'ADMIN-ZEUS?... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... PER ME HAI L'ALZHEIMER... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ANCHE L'ADMIN-ZEUS?... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... PER ME HAI L'ALZHEIMER... HI, HI, HI...


Non sono a rischio, sono fumatrice, informati.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

*connessione lentissssssssssiima...*

kazzo s'e' ammosciato er forummm...

RITMO, RITMO!

e uno e due e TTTRRRE.....

e uno e due e TTTRRRE....

.....

hop, hop, hop... 

(ammazza, pero'.... me credevo peggio ...)


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> kazzo s'e' ammosciato er forummm...
> 
> RITMO, RITMO!
> 
> ...



E' passata l'ambulanza


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' passata l'ambulanza


era in ritardo....

traffico o non lo trovavano???


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> era in ritardo....
> 
> traffico o non lo trovavano???



MAH!

Mistero!


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> SCRIVE ZEUS-ADMIN:
> 
> "Il voto non è invalido, soltanto reso ancora più sorprendente quando avrò tolto dal totale i voti invalidi. Chissà se vincerà il no?
> 
> ...


admin ha detto che ci sono cloni, non ha scritto che clone e "proprietario principale" hanno votato e quindi barato. se sei un clone non puoi votare? a me sembra una cazzata questa.  Il mio voto del clone è valido o no? questo admin, ripeto secondo me volutamente, ancora non lo ha spiegato. Ci sei adesso o ti devo fare un diagramma? Io, clone di @lex, solo come alex70 ho votato e vorrei che il mio voto da "clone" fosse valido e non mi sento farabutto per niente.
Ma di che libertà parli? la libertà di cui tu parli impedisce ad altre persone di avere quella di esprimersi ed avere un forum "normale" e non di divulgazione gossippara dei fatti pvt degli altri....
e qui con te chiudo perchè non ho nessuna voglia di continuare a spiegarti cose come ai bambini delle elementari, bambini delle elementari non essendo più da un pezzo....


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Insomma.........*

Devo prendere atto che certe siouazioni sono proprio come la scala di un pollaio.... tre pioli ma imbrattati all'inverosimile.
Premetto che sono davvero stanca di intervenire perchè trovo terribilmente sciocco il reiterare di ragioni che non hanno la motivazione che si vuole darle.... passiamo ai punti dolenti!

Io non fregole di sbattere fuori nessuno purchè le persone che si rapportano nel forum rispettino quel minimo sindacale di buona creanza! Se non accade che si fa... passiamo la vita a insultarci come se mangiassimo pop corn? E trovo pretestuoso il trare in ballo antipatie o simpatie, l'educazione ed il rispetto sono universali e con cambiano a causa dell'idea che noi abbiamo delle persone.

Trovo patetico che per attaccare una persona ci si rivoga alle sue problematiche personali. QUESTO forum sarebbe nato per rispettarle e consigliare non per essere ritorsivo.

Trovo altresì strano che adesso, il baillame inutile, superfluo e dannoso fatto da altri, venga convertito nel concetto di libertà e diritti che nel forum è sempre stato rispettato.... gli ultimi tempi estremizzati non fanno testo perchè sono una specie di esantema le cui macchie dovranno prima o poi sparire, tutte le cose patologiche hanno un decorso .

A me non servono le palle per dire che le persone che, con evidenza, si sono scontrate con me e con altri più che idee e concetti avevano ritorsioni dalle quali ho cercato di stare fuori finchè buon senso ed intelligenza me lo hanno permesso.
Qui non si tratta di tirare in ballo Voltaire nè di non riconoscere diritti universali.... in nessuno dei suoi scritti risulta che accettasse e caldeggiasse insulti e battibecchi beceri.... lui era nobile di nome e, soprattutto, di fatto! Ora poichè l'invito alla moderazione fatto a certe persone è sia caduto nel vuoto, mi pare singolare che chi vuole in qualche modo che le regole del convivere virtuale siano rispettate sia diventato l'aggressore dei diritti.
Ora posso solo prendere atto che basterebbe smettere di insultarsi per trovare una via civile.... ma NON c'è la volontà, quindi la richiesta di bannare o di espellere viene istintiva perchè si prende atto che NON si vuole fare altro che condurre una campagna denigratoria contro chi chiede interventi.... questa sta diventando la controriforma della libertà di espressione.

E adesso passo a Chen che sa bene come la pensi e come mi rapporti con gli altri. Tu sai fare ottime elaborazioni e notevoli ragionamenti, anzi spesso induci a riflettere, ora però devi spiegarmi perchè le ragioni e le proteste che sono evidentemente fatte a salvaguardia di un dialogo civile debbano essere tramutate in guerre personali con utenti che non godono della tua simpatia, o che tu ritieni che siano in malafede o in vizio di forma e di sostanza. A volte non è quello che si pensa l'importante, ma quello che è importante per i più, specie quando il soggetto è un forum pubblico, e se nel forum esiste il desiderio di confrontarsi con civiltà, di esprimere concetti ed altro, perchè le richieste tutto sommato legittime, diventano variamente scalari d'importanza se espresse da chi è o non è stimevole agli occhi di chi valuta??? Faccio prima con un esempio... io non ho mai espresso giudizi negativi su cat.... sul suo vissuto o sulla sua prole... tu sai benissimo cosa lei abbia scritto e sempre per sentito dire .... la solita confidenza trasversale interessata.... ho lasciato correre, ho cercato di far capire... e mi secca che ci sia chi crede di dovermi insegnare a guardarmi da chi, a loro giudizio è in malafede; non sono una tortorella e comunque che danno farebbe visto che alla fine i fatti miei li risolvo in proprio, sempre e., contrariamente a quanto si pensi, in modo costruttivo?.... Di più, ascolto suggerimenti se ritengo il pulpito competente e li prendo comunque colbeneficio d'inventario che CHIUNQUE non può che avere visto che io vivo la mia vita con chi, come e dove!!!!!. 
E qui la faccenda sarebbe finita, invece no, la reiterazione, le amenità derisorie, la maniera di fare un po' sgangherata, che come sai per me definisce chi la mette in atto, non ha trovato soluzione di continuità. Io credo di avere un buon autocontrollo, ma non posso pensare che ogni persona qui debba pararsi da maldicenze inutili e gratuite... come se fosse in una trincea, non avrebbe senso l'entrare ed il trattenersi.
Chen a me del potere di bannare o cacciare la gente mi importa un fico.... ma del fatto che NON si riesca a capire che se la si smettesse di insultare e minacciare ne guadagneremmo tutti, mi crea davvero una sorta di disagio perchè è come vedere un bellissimo vassoio d'argento che porta sterco e liquame.... che senso ha??? Perchè invece non provi a eliminare tu per primo l'aggressività, le parole grevi, gli insulti minacciosi, in fondo le qualità se si hanno sta a noi metterle in atto fallo per qualche giorno e vediamo se questo infame popolo bannante odia te e chi per te, vuole il potere o pretende solo di avere argomenti da trattare e cortesia da ricambiare. Qui ci sta bene quella usurpatissima frase... "Non la penso come te ma lotterà con tutte le forze perchè tu possa esprimere la tua opinione"..... opinine Chen non maldicenza, non insulti, non cattiverie.
Sei un terapeuta.... è così difficile mettere alla prova chi credi che sia antiliberale per principio e per carattere?
Oggi è mercoledì.... mancano tre giorni a domenica.... che ne diresti di provare adesso, qui e in modo chiaro a rapportarti in modo tranquillo? E questo vale per tutti sia chiaro, sarò la prima a pretendere che chi si mette trasversale a gamba tesa su questo tentativo, taccia e non pretenda eliminazioni o cacciate perchè non ha i numeri per richiederlo.
Dopo di che mChen non ti lamentare se per la sopravvivernza del forum si sarà disposti a sacrificare qualche elemento.... sono d'accordo che non sempre la coercizione paga, che bisogna essere liberali, ma è anche vero che non si può obbligare un organismo a tenersi una sepsi senza prestarvi alcuna cura.... l'incancrenirsi non giova a nessuno.
La vera libertà e rispettarsi reciprocamente ed ascoltare ed esorimere tutte le opinioni, specie quelle che non collimano con le nostre e disquisirle se il caso. 
Bruja


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Devo prendere atto che certe sio tuazioni sono proprio come la scala di un pollaio.... tre pioli ma imbrattati all'inverosimile.
> Premetto che sono davvero stanca di intervenire perchè trovo terribilmente sciocco il reiterare di ragioni che non hanno la motivazione che si vuole darle.... passiamo ai punti dolenti!
> 
> Io non fregole di sbattere fuori nessuno purchè le persone che si rapportano nel forum rispettino quel minimo sindacale di buona creanza! Se non accade che si fa... passiamo la vita a insultarci come se mangiassimo pop corn? E trovo pretestuoso il trare in ballo antipatie o simoatie, l'educazione ed il rispetto sono universali e con cambiano a causa dell'idea che noi abbiamo delle persone.
> ...



brava!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Devo prendere atto che certe siouazioni sono proprio come la scala di un pollaio.... tre pioli ma imbrattati all'inverosimile.
> Premetto che sono davvero stanca di intervenire perchè trovo terribilmente sciocco il reiterare di ragioni che non hanno la motivazione che si vuole darle.... passiamo ai punti dolenti!
> 
> Io non fregole di sbattere fuori nessuno purchè le persone che si rapportano nel forum rispettino quel minimo sindacale di buona creanza! Se non accade che si fa... passiamo la vita a insultarci come se mangiassimo pop corn? E trovo pretestuoso il trare in ballo antipatie o simpatie, l'educazione ed il rispetto sono universali e con cambiano a causa dell'idea che noi abbiamo delle persone.
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Devo prendere atto che certe siouazioni sono proprio come la scala di un pollaio.... tre pioli ma imbrattati all'inverosimile.
> Premetto che sono davvero stanca di intervenire perchè trovo terribilmente sciocco il reiterare di ragioni che non hanno la motivazione che si vuole darle.... passiamo ai punti dolenti!
> 
> Io non fregole di sbattere fuori nessuno purchè le persone che si rapportano nel forum rispettino quel minimo sindacale di buona creanza! Se non accade che si fa... passiamo la vita a insultarci come se mangiassimo pop corn? E trovo pretestuoso il trare in ballo antipatie o simpatie, l'educazione ed il rispetto sono universali e con cambiano a causa dell'idea che noi abbiamo delle persone.
> ...


Quoto tutto, e aggiungo che non posso credere che Chen non capisca questi discorsi.


----------



## Old Cat (20 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Devo prendere atto che certe siouazioni sono proprio come la scala di un pollaio.... tre pioli ma imbrattati all'inverosimile.
> Premetto che sono davvero stanca di intervenire perchè trovo terribilmente sciocco il reiterare di ragioni che non hanno la motivazione che si vuole darle.... passiamo ai punti dolenti!
> 
> Io non fregole di sbattere fuori nessuno purchè le persone che si rapportano nel forum rispettino quel minimo sindacale di buona creanza! Se non accade che si fa... passiamo la vita a insultarci come se mangiassimo pop corn? E trovo pretestuoso il trare in ballo antipatie o simpatie, l'educazione ed il rispetto sono universali e con cambiano a causa dell'idea che noi abbiamo delle persone.
> ...


 
quanto tempo hai da perdere bruja in questo fourm.

tu con me hai chiuso quando mi hai scritto di oscuro in privato, ricordi, non aggiungo altro ma se proprio ci tieni aggiungo tutto il resto, cazzo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ed aggiungo che se mi bannano non me ne frega proprio nulla. questo forum è diventato un nonsenso di falsità.

ho chiesto all'admin tempo fa che mi si escludesse quando ricevetti pesanti minacce alla mia persona e alla mia famiglia da dei elementi di questo forum...ora richiedo che se pulizia etnica deve venir fatta che mi si banni pure. frega nulla.


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Oscuro*



Tristano ha detto:


> quanto tempo hai da perdere bruja in questo fourm.
> 
> tu con me hai chiuso quando mi hai scritto di oscuro in privato, ricordi, non aggiungo altro ma se proprio ci tieni aggiungo tutto il resto, cazzo.
> 
> ...


 
Caro oscuro, tu sai bene che ti confusi con una persona che ben conosci e misi in guardia chi CREDEVO fosse giusto avvertire circa la sua credibilità.... poi compresi che si non si trattava di lei e ti scrissi in privato scusandomi di averti frainteso, d'altronde la comune conoscenza di fatti e questione ha potuto suggerire i dubbi poi fugati.  La questione è stata risoltra con comune chiarezza.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Caro oscuro, tu sai bene che ti confusi con una persona che ben conosci e misi in guardia chi CREDEVO fosse giusto avvertire circa la sua credibilità.... poi compresi che si non si trattava di lei e ti scrissi in privato scusandomi di averti frainteso, d'altronde la comune conoscenza di fatti e questione ha potuto suggerire i dubbi poi fugati. La questione è stata risoltra con comune chiarezza.
> Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Febbraio 2008)

.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Devo prendere atto che certe siouazioni sono proprio come la scala di un pollaio.... tre pioli ma imbrattati all'inverosimile.
> Premetto che sono davvero stanca di intervenire perchè trovo terribilmente sciocco il reiterare di ragioni che non hanno la motivazione che si vuole darle.... passiamo ai punti dolenti!
> 
> Io non fregole di sbattere fuori nessuno purchè le persone che si rapportano nel forum rispettino quel minimo sindacale di buona creanza! Se non accade che si fa... passiamo la vita a insultarci come se mangiassimo pop corn? E trovo pretestuoso il trare in ballo antipatie o simpatie, l'educazione ed il rispetto sono universali e con cambiano a causa dell'idea che noi abbiamo delle persone.
> ...


 
e come darti torto...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

vada come vada, questo sondaggio sarà un successo.
ha finalmente svelato la vera natura di qualche utente... ma non per il voto... ma per il dopo voto..
bon. facciamoci forti, perché tutto è relativo, soprattutto le certezze... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





uè, ragazzi, qui, a forza di leggere gossip, mi sa che sono più gli intoccabili a spargere veleno che non i soliti noti.
fate voi, eh... ma io starei in campana. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: se bannate Cen io lo seguo a ruota perché io sono sempre fedele a me stessa. 
arrivedorci.


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2008)

*precisazione*

Non volendo creare ulteriori fraintendimenti, ho scritto ad oscuro che è la persona menzionata, perchè a lui e solo a lui dovevo chiarimenti che diedi comunque anche a suo tempo... lo confusi con una persona, che lui sa bene quanto fosse pericolosa, e credetti giusto segnalare la cosa. Giusto per evidenziare che avvertire di possibili pericoli non è sputtanare, tanto più se si chiarisce con chi è interessato alla faccenda !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


il tutto al metro cubo, anche per me!


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non volendo creare ulteriori franintendimenti, ho scritto ad oscuro che è la persona menzionata, perchè a lui e solo a lui dovevo chiarimenti che diedi comunque anche a suo tempo... lo confusi con una persona, che lui sa bene quanto fosse pericolosa, e credetti giusto segnalare la cosa.
> Bruja


Bruja, tu sei un ottima persona... ma hai la pessima abitudine di segnalare troppe cose in MP. segnalale in chiaro, da ora in poi.
sempre per il discorso che facevo ieri sulla trasparenza.


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


>


Oscuro è una persona tirata in ballo tanto per ballare, quindi a lui ho indirizzato la mia risposta.... non ne avevo altre da dare....
Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Febbraio 2008)

Shackespere (si scrive così? Uff..Ma non poteva chiamarsi Brambilla?) avrebbe detto "tanto rumore per nulla"...

Buscopann


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

ma li mortè... Stermi e Mari'... ma non vi siete accorti di chi cazz è asmudsen o come cazz di chiama?





















è il richiamo della foresta... e voi ve lo perdete?
ma chi è che ci ha costantemente una debacle fra una virgola e uno spazio?
ha costantemente un problema di interpunzione "interna"?


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Shackespere (si scrive così? Uff..Ma non poteva chiamarsi Brambilla?) avrebbe detto "tanto rumore per nulla"...
> 
> Buscopann


 
no, no. qui è tanto nulla ed è il rumore l'unica cosa giusta, credimi...


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma li mortè... Stermi e Mari'... ma non vi siete accorti di chi cazz è asmudsen o come cazz di chiama?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e che fa confusione coi maschili e i femminili??

(che bel gioco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Lo so che sono noiosa*

Ma sono contraria al bannare CHIUNQUE. E lo dico in chiaro. Nonostante tutto. La libertà prima di ogni cosa. Davvero.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> e che fa confusione coi maschili e i femminili??
> 
> (che bel gioco...
> 
> ...


maddecchè... inizia per k e finisce per k...
non mi pare così difficile..


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, no. qui è tanto nulla ed è il rumore l'unica cosa giusta, credimi...


Sarà che io sono fuori dalle vicende personali della maggior parte dei frequentatori di questo Forum..ma ti assicuro che non riesco a leggere più di due post a settimana su questi temi. Trovo più emozionante il Grande Fratello o Un Posto al Sole

Buscopann


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> Bruja, tu sei un ottima persona... ma hai la pessima abitudine di segnalare troppe cose in MP. segnalale in chiaro, da ora in poi.
> sempre per il discorso che facevo ieri sulla trasparenza.


 
Tranquilla Anna, non segnalerò più nulla in pvt, un malinteso come vedi può diventare un'arma impropria, ma varrà anche in chiaro, quello che dovevo dire l'ho sempre detto.... se poi non si legge ma si interpreta ad personam... va bene lo stesso. 
Pensa che io non tengo archivio della corrispondenza perchè ho solo mails discorsive e NON mi serve tenerle da parte. D'altronde credo che nessuno nella vita non abbia mai avuto in privato una "considerazione" su qualcuno con chi ritiene persona amichevole.... e vogliamo forse suggerire a chiunque di non dire nulla mai perchè qualunque cosa detta potrebbe esserle usata contro? La trasparenza è una cosa, la paura della delazione è altra questione.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Febbraio 2008)

*anna...nooooooooo*



Anna A ha detto:


> maddecchè... inizia per k e finisce per k...
> non mi pare così difficile..


 





  :0006 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ietà...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma sono contraria al bannare CHIUNQUE. E lo dico in chiaro. Nonostante tutto. La libertà prima di ogni cosa. Davvero.


e lo dici a me?
hai voglia... io sono fedele a me stessa. chiunque bannino da questo sito, io lo seguirò. ipso facto.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> maddecchè... inizia per k e finisce per k...
> non mi pare così difficile..


ce l'hai con me ??cazzo devo fare per convincervi che sono veramente ..nuova di zecca???forse io e te ci conosciamo Anna (??) ma non certo da questo forum.Un po' di fiducia, mannaggia!E non sono qui per creare casini,anzi!giurin giurella


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> maddecchè... inizia per k e finisce per k...
> non mi pare così difficile..


ma no...l'ho letta oggi...è una donna


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vada come vada, questo sondaggio sarà un successo.
> ha finalmente svelato la vera natura di qualche utente... ma non per il voto... ma per il dopo voto..
> bon. facciamoci forti, perché tutto è relativo, soprattutto le certezze...
> 
> ...


Mhhhh..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Due la prezzo di uno....offerta interessante!!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e lo dici a me?
> hai voglia... io sono fedele a me stessa. chiunque bannino da questo sito, io lo seguirò. ipso facto.


 
Sono con te, anche se mi dispiace, mi diverto in questo forum...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> :0006
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























ti prego... già non ce la facevo a leggere i suoi tentativi mal riusciti di rendersi inidentificabile... se adesso leggo le tue faccine... giuro che mi accascio al suolo in preda al delirio tremens dal ridere...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Febbraio 2008)

Ah si!!!!! Ho capito!!!!!!

Boh....


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

minchia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
se nonn ci sarebbe da piangere mi sganascerei dal ridere...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhhh.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma ci fai o ci sei?
io con te ho sempre questo dubbio.
ti ricordavo parecchio più reattivo e ganzo... 
il perché ti adatti a certi schemi non è un problema mio.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ce l'hai con me ??cazzo devo fare per convincervi che sono veramente ..nuova di zecca???forse io e te ci conosciamo Anna (??) ma non certo da questo forum.Un po' di fiducia, mannaggia!E non sono qui per creare casini,anzi!giurin giurella


Medusa...forse shine ti dice di più?


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sono con te, anche se mi dispiace, mi diverto in questo forum...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> minchia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> se nonn ci sarebbe da piangere mi sganascerei dal ridere...


dimmi in cosa consiste la differenza di atteggiamento...


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> dimmi in cosa consiste la differenza di atteggiamento...


????????????
sarebbe a dire?


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e lo dici a me?
> hai voglia... io sono fedele a me stessa. chiunque bannino da questo sito, io lo seguirò. ipso facto.



...mi sa che un pò tutti siamo andati oltre...il sondaggio dell'Admin non chiede se vogliamo o no il ban...

invece pare che siamo arrivati che chi abbia votato si al moderatore voglia automaticamente il ban...
non è così

so che potrà irritire che nomini ancora DOL, ma all'epoca anch'io MI SONO FATTO BANNARE nel momento in cui ho sospettato che Admin venisse indirizzato mafiosamente, andando contro un mio vero amico di lunga data (non virtuale!)...come ben sai, quindi figuriamoci....


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma ci fai o ci sei?
> io con te ho sempre questo dubbio.
> ti ricordavo parecchio più reattivo e ganzo...
> il perché ti adatti a certi schemi non è un problema mio.


Io invece quando ti appiattisci su insulse posizioni che qualcuno si è inventato per alimentare casino...son convinto che ci sei...ecchepalle!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


>


Ale comincio ad avere dei dubbi... e davvero sono contro il bannare. Questa non è democrazia... E concordo con Stermi (che poi ci ricasca eh), basta fatti personali...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Medusa...forse shine ti dice di più?


fedi, siccome continui a non capire un cazzo... a medusa shine non dice niente..
oh, ma hai fatto un patto con l'ottusangolo, ultimamente...?


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

ho anche sbagliato.
se non ci *fosse* da piangere mi sganascerei dal ridere


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ho anche sbagliato.
> se non ci *fosse* da piangere mi sganascerei dal ridere


Bravo!


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ale comincio ad avere dei dubbi... e davvero sono contro il bannare. Questa non è democrazia... E concordo con Stermi (che poi ci ricasca eh), basta fatti personali...


stronzate! 
certe persone andrebbero bannate si. e basta. punto.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> so che potrà irritire che nomini ancora DOL, ma all'epoca anch'io MI SONO FATTO BANNARE nel momento in cui ho sospettato che Admin venisse indirizzato mafiosamente, andando contro un mio vero amico di lunga data (non virtuale!)...come ben sai, quindi figuriamoci....


ricordo Iago, ricordo anch'io... Ma adesso?


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bravo!


Grazie!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> fedi, siccome continui a non capire un cazzo... a medusa shine non dice niente..
> oh, ma hai fatto un patto con l'ottusangolo, ultimamente...?


Anna, chi non ha capito un cazzo stavolta e che spara a caso...non son certo io!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Fidati!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E comunque...LA conosci!!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> stronzate!
> certe persone andrebbero bannate si. e basta. punto.


Non sono d'accordo. Tutti hanno il diritto di restare qui dentro. Su questo concordo con Chen. Chi ha il diritto di decidere? E perchè? Ni dieu ni maitre, sempre e comunque...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

ma siccome sono non solo stordita ma fulminata pure... mi devo pure dare una regolata alla valvole... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












bon, fatto sta che admusen o come cazz si chiama è una MIA AMICA.
è una mia amica che scrive come quel cazzone di kk...
sentite, scusatemi. è vera, è autenticamente cagacazzi come me ma è splendida!
benvenuta admudsen. ma cambiati sto cazz di nick che ci metto 300 anni a ricordarmelo...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anna, chi non ha capito un cazzo stavolta e che spara a caso...non son certo io!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


conosco Shine perfettamente e son certa che,pian pianino, mi riconoscerà anche lei.( se non si è rincoglionita di colpo!=raga , che paranoie che vi fate!!relax and enjoyPiccolino il mondo.


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Tutti hanno il diritto di restare qui dentro. Su questo concordo con Chen. Chi ha il diritto di decidere? E perchè? Ni dieu ni maitre, sempre e comunque...


chi ha il diritto di decidere?
se mettiamo su una comunità e un elemento mi piscia regolarmente nel piatto che si fa? si decide di prenderlo a calci in cuklo, tutti....
a te evidentemente piace essere presa per il culo, a me no....
la pazienza è una cosa, il masochismo un'altra ancora e regole civili di convivenza altre...
mah!


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anna, chi non ha capito un cazzo stavolta e che spara a caso...non son certo io!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e ma cazzo... certo che la conosco...
ma perché la gente si sceglie nick così cazzuti, eh?


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

*TEST D'INGRESSO...*



Asudem ha detto:


> ce l'hai con me ??cazzo devo fare per convincervi che sono veramente ..nuova di zecca???forse io e te ci conosciamo Anna (??) ma non certo da questo forum.Un po' di fiducia, mannaggia!E non sono qui per creare casini,anzi!giurin giurella


Medusa, attenta a me....

GUARDAMI, GUARDAMI, GUARDAMI....

se te dico:

-Katullo, Testicolo, Chip80 lo amo da morire, funerali Alpini, Arciduca di Toscana e doberman omosessuali  che te sovviene????































ah scusa, me scordavo altri indizi....

-prodotti chimici pulizia cessi???


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Febbraio 2008)

Non sto capendo niente....  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Vabè vado a nanna và!

Notte notte!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma siccome sono non solo stordita ma fulminata pure... mi devo pure dare una regolata alla valvole...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


miii, Anna (ma perchè Anna???) chiamami come ti pare ma non mi affibbiare identità altrui!!Ciao bella gioia! che bello rileggerti!Tutto bene??


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non sto capendo niente....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non stare a scervellarti giusy, niente di veramente importante e significativo da capire....
Buona notte tesò...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> conosco Shine perfettamente e son certa che,pian pianino, mi riconoscerà anche lei.( se non si è rincoglionita di colpo!=raga , che paranoie che vi fate!!relax and enjoyPiccolino il mondo.


oh. anche qui riusciamo a fare casino noi due...
ma quella stronza della Zilvia dov'è?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Medusa, attenta a me....
> 
> GUARDAMI, GUARDAMI, GUARDAMI....
> 
> ...


non mi sovviene nulla.Ma inizio a pensare che ti fai di vena!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Febbraio 2008)

Vedi Alex, la non comprensione allontana.

Buonanotte!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> chi ha il diritto di decidere?
> se mettiamo su una comunità e un elemento mi piscia regolarmente nel piatto che si fa? si decide di prenderlo a calci in cuklo, tutti....
> a te evidentemente piace essere presa per il culo, a me no....
> la pazienza è una cosa, il masochismo un'altra ancora e regole civili di convivenza altre...
> mah!


sono anarchica, la differenza sta qui...


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vedi Alex, la non comprensione allontana.
> 
> Buonanotte!


si, ma se il comprendere ti peggiora meglio rimanere nell'ignoranza. dai retta a un pirla...
Ancora buona notte...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> miii, Anna (ma perchè Anna???) chiamami come ti pare ma non mi affibbiare identità altrui!!Ciao bella gioia! che bello rileggerti!Tutto bene??


Anna A perché è un nick che usavo anche altrove. 
scusami per il sospetto... ma ci ha il suo perché poi ti spiec come dice stermi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




tutto bene un par de palle... diciamo tutto male come al solito, anzi peggio.
tu?
senti chiama anche Zilvia all'appello... che così si completa il quadro.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi sovviene nulla.Ma inizio a pensare che ti fai di vena!


Anna dimme che non e' il mio amico Frederik, che' non ho voglia de trascura' Chen...



























Ps: Medusa, tu aspe'.... nun te move...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vedi Alex, la non comprensione allontana.
> 
> Buonanotte!


scusate, è che io e shine/anna non ci leggevamo da tempo.Una piccola rimpatriata fra storditeLa conosco da un altro forum.Tutto qua.Scusate il casino e buona prosecuzione.Mi vu a let.Shine ( e anna che cacchio c'entra?? poi dici a me dei nick..) Zilvia sta benissimo. Leggiti my blog per gli aggiornamenti!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Medusa, attenta a me....
> 
> GUARDAMI, GUARDAMI, GUARDAMI....
> 
> ...


Stermi' rilassati (lo so che ne hai nostalgia  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   

qui si tratta di Metropolis ... altro forum nel quale FA (Karl) si fece bannare tanto per cambiare  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Giusto Medusa?


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sono anarchica, la differenza sta qui...


lasciamo perdere


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi sovviene nulla.Ma inizio a pensare che ti fai di vena!


no. è che lui è rimasto, colpa mia, al sospettato nr 1... 
ma anche tu, cazzo. cambiati 'sto nick...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' rilassati (lo so che ne hai nostalgia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fiuuuuuu, meno male va'....

non vorrei disperdere le energie....

allora bona rimpatriata e benvenuta Medu'....

come non detto....

la giuria non tenga conto dell'ultima dichiarazione....


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. è che lui è rimasto, colpa mia, al sospettato nr 1...
> ma anche tu, cazzo. cambiati 'sto nick...


Bella però 'sta cosa... una rimpatriata tra vecchi amici... bello


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' rilassati (lo so che ne hai nostalgia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piantò un casino della madonna anche là.. tanto è vero che conobbi il forum grazie a Fa.
non mi ricordo nemmeno più il motivo ma so per certo che lo bannarono...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' rilassati (lo so che ne hai nostalgia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io karl non l'ho mai conosciuto!Un po' di discrezione ,cazzarola.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vedi Alex, la non comprensione allontana.
> 
> Buonanotte!


 
Hai ragione Giusy...e sbaglia alex a lasciare le cose sospese in questo caso. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lui, stermi Anna e qualcun altro han pensato per qualche similitudine casuale nello scrivere che medusa fosse KK, utente di DOL che evidentemente non riscuote i loro favori...nel minimo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Invece asuned o medusa che dir si voglia conosce Anna che aveva un altro nick in un altro forum (non DOL) e che quindi conosce bene....

Anna ha ammesso che ha scritto una stronzata nei miei confronti e che evidentemente con ottusangolo il contratto l'aveva sottoscritto lei ma non se lo ricordava!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Questa in breve la vicenda.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Resta  qui bella!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bella però 'sta cosa... una rimpatriata tra vecchi amici... bello


è un forum ormai chiuso da tempo, però io e altri, tanti altri che scrivono anche qua abitualmente, proveniamo anche da quella esperienza... 
compresa tatina.
chissà se prima o poi arriva anche mixo...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io karl non l'ho mai conosciuto!Un po' di discrezione ,cazzarola.


Guarda che FA quando veniva in DOL ci faceva la lista dei forum che lo bannavano  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   una volta c'invito' in Tradimento.it per un fare gemellaggio


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

ma tu chi sei emmekappa?
ehm...scusate ho confuso anna ...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un forum ormai chiuso da tempo, però io e altri, tanti altri che scrivono anche qua abitualmente, proveniamo anche da quella esperienza...
> compresa tatina.
> chissà se prima o poi arriva anche mixo...


eccerto...


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai ragione Giusy...e sbaglia alex a lasciare le cose sospese in questo caso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





























...ma allora lo conosci anche tu a KK???


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ma tu chi sei emmekappa?
> ehm...scusate ho confuso anna ...


ma tu chi sei? e io?dite che sono pronti per noi?non sio usare le faccine. Niente di nuovo.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai ragione Giusy...e sbaglia alex a lasciare le cose sospese in questo caso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahah.. va bene va bene... non ti rovino il rigoglioso giardino che hai costruito...
ma fai meno lo stronzo con me, ok?


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un forum ormai chiuso da tempo, però io e altri, tanti altri che scrivono anche qua abitualmente, proveniamo anche da quella esperienza...
> compresa tatina.
> chissà se prima o poi arriva anche mixo...


ao' se domani sera sfogliate l'album, io accendo er camino.... mo' no oseno' lo stronzo dell'attico me chiama i vigili perche' dice che gli entra il fumo in casa.... e' un troglodita che non apprezza il profumo del capitone con la foglia di alloro....pensa come sta combinato....























notte a tutti... belli e brutti....


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

medusetta...non dare confidenza a nessuno e non raccontare le tue cose in privatomi raccomando eh!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ma tu chi sei emmekappa?
> ehm...scusate ho confuso anna ...
















   io vengo da dol e basta, Mk ero e Mk rimango...


ps Anna bella 'sta cosa però... ma chi è Mixo???


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai ragione Giusy...e sbaglia alex a lasciare le cose sospese in questo caso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fedi, ma se una cosa mi interessa meno di zero e ha l'importanza dello stesso mollare è la cosa più intelligente da fare....

e comunque i pezzi del mio personale puzzle si compongono sempre più. e il titolo di questo thread è l'espressione più azzeccata.....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> medusetta...non dare confidenza a nessuno e non raccontare le tue cose in privatomi raccomando eh!


puoi scommetterci le mutandine !!!


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu chi sei? e io?dite che sono pronti per noi?non sio usare le faccine. Niente di nuovo.


la conserva ti dice niente?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> puoi scommetterci le mutandine !!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> fedi, ma se una cosa mi interessa meno di zero e ha l'importanza dello stesso mollare è la cosa più intelligente da fare....
> 
> e comunque i pezzi del mio personale puzzle si compongono sempre più. e il titolo di questo thread è l'espressione più azzeccata.....


Sai che lo sto pensando anch'io...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> la conserva ti dice niente?


conserva mi è rimasta a fianco in questi mesi di dolore.Una spalla salda e sicuraAvercene!


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu chi sei? e io?dite che sono pronti per noi? *non so usare le faccine*. Niente di nuovo.




tutto ti devo dire?!

...vai con la freccetta sulle faccine e CLICCA 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  se poi non ti bastano quelle...in fondo trovi "altro" ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   CLICCA anche lì...e ne vedrai delle belle...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> io vengo da dol e basta, Mk ero e Mk rimango...
> 
> 
> ps Anna bella 'sta cosa però... ma chi è Mixo???


è tutta un'altra storia, altre esperienze, altri ambienti...
oh, è gente per bene eh... solo che so meno addomesticati..
mixo è mixo... 
se arriva lo riconosci al volo... soprattutto tatina...


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai che lo sto pensando anch'io...


questo è grave persa....


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' se domani sera sfogliate l'album, io accendo er camino.... mo' no oseno' lo stronzo dell'attico me chiama i vigili perche' dice che gli entra il fumo in casa.... e' un troglodita che non apprezza il profumo del capitone con la foglia di alloro....pensa come sta combinato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notte Stermi'.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è tutta un'altra storia, altre esperienze, altri ambienti...
> oh, è gente per bene eh... solo che so meno addomesticati..
> mixo è mixo...
> se arriva lo riconosci al volo... soprattutto tatina...




















   bene... non so perchè ma mi è già simpatico, a pelle...

Anna sei adorabile, te lo devo dire eh...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu chi sei? e io?dite che sono pronti per noi?non sio usare le faccine. Niente di nuovo.


non so se sei pratica de Dol.... comunque io sono....

1) Chip80
2) Chip80.1
3) Chip81
3) ChipSpecial
4) ChipSpecialo

poi visto che le revisioni nun sortivano effetto ci fu un cambio...

5)Anticristo
6)ManeggiareConCura
7)AmaroGiuliani
8)Sterminator

e poi boh? da quando formattai ho perso la memoria



































te saluto...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> conserva mi è rimasta a fianco in questi mesi di dolore.Una spalla salda e sicuraAvercene!


tesora... cosa ti è successo in questi mesi?
la conserva è il top per ogni verso e stagione, non per niente la chiamo conserva, eh...
sono io che svalvolo alla grande... ma sono sempre io, ovunque e dovunque...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è tutta un'altra storia, altre esperienze, altri ambienti...
> oh, è gente per bene eh... solo che so meno addomesticati..
> mixo è mixo...
> se arriva lo riconosci al volo... soprattutto tatina...


meno addomesticati??vuoi già ri-litigare???abbia pazienza, mixo lascialo stare. Non svegliare il can che dorme!!Jago grazie ma sono un caso veramente diffcile nell'uso delle emoticons


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> non so se sei pratica de Dol.... comunque io sono....
> 
> 1) Chip80
> 2) Chip80.1
> ...


ma nun se pole... lei è una mia amica, ma con dol non ha un cazzo a che fare...
spetta di conoscerla vai in fiducia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è un po' stronza ma è buona.


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> non so se sei pratica de Dol.... comunque io sono....
> 
> 1) Chip80
> 2) Chip80.1
> ...


ma come ...

Gigifalacacchetta
Oltretoma


Smemorato


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tesora... cosa ti è successo in questi mesi?
> la conserva è il top per ogni verso e stagione, non per niente la chiamo conserva, eh...
> sono io che svalvolo alla grande... ma sono sempre io, ovunque e dovunque...


la conserva è sempre lei. Non se ne può fare a meno, ma ora basta se no si alza in volo con la zavorra e ci fa le smorfie mentre ci vede piccoli piccoli.Era una battuta, niente dolore. Almeno nulla di'insopportabileMa chi viene da metro qui dentro?


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

i posso chiedere una cosa shineanna???
ma perchè ti piace definirti il diavolo.....la malamente ....ma che è?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> fedi, ma se una cosa mi interessa meno di zero e ha l'importanza dello stesso mollare è la cosa più intelligente da fare....
> 
> e comunque i pezzi del mio personale puzzle si compongono sempre più. e il titolo di questo thread è l'espressione più azzeccata.....


Alex, non parlavo per te...capsico che possa nn fregartene nulla...era per giusy che si è in qualche modo sentita esclusa dai discorsi...e a lei evidentemente interessava....ma non c'è problema...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma come ...
> 
> Gigifalacacchetta
> Oltretoma
> ...


ah gia' Giginchefalacacca... minkia... giusto il tempo di ricordare a tutto il forum il Vaffankulo Day di Grillo che il bonzo si mise all'opera.... eppure era Pubblicita' Progresso... eccheccazzo...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma nun se pole... lei è una mia amica, ma con dol non ha un cazzo a che fare...
> spetta di conoscerla vai in fiducia
> 
> 
> ...


+ o - de te, cosi' ce regolamo...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> + o - de te, cosi' ce regolamo...


come pr shineanna è sempre stata una chiavica!!


----------



## Iago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come pr shineanna è sempre stata una chiavica!!



...cmq si sente che siete molto amiche...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come pr shineanna è sempre stata una chiavica!!


vabbe' dai non t'abbattere, noi se non son stronzi non li vogliamo....


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> i posso chiedere una cosa shineanna???
> ma perchè ti piace definirti il diavolo.....la malamente ....ma che è?


perché ci ho il male dentro. punto.
ce l'ho e fa a pugni con quella che ero ma fa a pugni con quello che vivo. cioè, se arriva satana io gli dico accomodati, non penserai mica di farmi paura?
quando nella vita conosci qualcosa di peggio... tutto il resto è that's all falks.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai che lo sto pensando anch'io...


Persa non so bene a cosa ti riferisci...ma t'assicuro che medusa non c'entra nulla con i nostri casini e non viene certo per aumentare il casino.... O si!?!??!?!   

	
	
		
		
	


	














Scherzo eh!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché ci ho il male dentro. punto.
> ce l'ho e fa a pugni con quella ma adesso sono. cioè, se arriva satana gli dico accomodati, non penserai mica di farmi paura?
> quando nella vita conosci qualcosa di peggio... tutto il resto è that's all falks.









L'importante Anna è guardarlo negli occhi. Non abbassare lo sguardo. Fare capire che sai. Che sei consapevole...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Persa non so bene a cosa ti riferisci...ma t'assicuro che medusa non c'entra nulla con i nostri casini e non viene certo per aumentare il casino.... O si!?!??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io spero che resti... vedi te...
speriamo arrivi anche mixo, toh, tanto per fare un nick..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Persa non so bene a cosa ti riferisci...ma t'assicuro che medusa non c'entra nulla con i nostri casini e non viene certo per aumentare il casino.... O si!?!??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...mi sono preoccupata un tantinello...


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché ci ho il male dentro. punto.
> ce l'ho e fa a pugni con quella che ero ma fa a pugni con quello che vivo. cioè, se arriva satana io gli dico accomodati, non penserai mica di farmi paura?
> quando nella vita conosci qualcosa di peggio... tutto il resto è that's all falks.


stai male, è diverso.



ci vorrebbe la funambola ....un po' di poesia e bellezza d'anima farebbe solo che bene quicome altrove.
forse ad invocarla, io ho messo la emily...chissà


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...cmq si sente che siete molto amiche...


io e shine ci siamo scornate parecchio ma le ho sempre riconosciuto una bella dose di follia  sincerità.le nostre vedute non convergono ma rispettoe ammiro  la sua bontà di fondo.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'importante Anna è guardarlo negli occhi. Non abbassare lo sguardo. Fare capire che sai. Che sei consapevole...


quello mai, cara mia... ma vivere a certi livelli non è un cazzo facile...
e inventarsi la vita ogni giorno, forse, è l'impresa più bella che vivo... e farcela con le mie forze anche di più... anche se ogni notte mi sveglio con le paure di sapete cosa...
ma sono e resto presente a me stessa... anche se ogni tanto perdo le coordinate...
ma poi le ritrovo, oh, se le ritrovo...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> stai male, è diverso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


accontentai di averne una...io ci sarò sempre femmina, sei più serena?Shineanna, concordo con femmina.Il coraggio di guardarlo negli occhi è encomiabile ma affrontarlo e combatterlo è altra cosa.è il prenderci troppa confidenza che frega


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io e shine ci siamo scornate parecchio ma le ho sempre riconosciuto una bella dose di follia sincerità.le nostre vedute non convergono ma rispettoe ammiro la sua bontà di fondo.


senti una cosa: inziamo a litigare già da adesso?
sei sempre la solita intransigente. e lo sapevo io che non eri cambiata...


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> accontentai di averne una...io ci sarò sempre femmina, sei più serena?Shineanna, concordo con femmina.Il coraggio di guardarlo negli occhi è encomiabile ma affrontarlo e combatterlo è altra cosa.è il prenderci troppa confidenza che frega


si però non l'ho detto io....vai a letto che ti sciogli , medusetta


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è il prenderci troppa confidenza che frega


Concordo.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> stai male, è diverso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chissà dov'è la francesca, vero... che nostalgia...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti una cosa: inziamo a litigare già da adesso?
> sei sempre la solita intransigente. e lo sapevo io che non eri cambiata...


mai cambiare shine, nel bene  e nel male l'importante è rimanere sempre  se stessi.ma son contenta di rileggerti sai? davverra vado e saluto tutti.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> si però non l'ho detto io....vai a letto che ti sciogli , medusetta


te sempre a dare consigli buoni per tutto, eh...
secondo me domani la tati ci spara in mucchio...


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

che poi era carla...ma ci rendiamo conto che la confusione regna sovrana ormai:
vai a letto portiere e ti svegli samurai (ihihih)


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> si però non l'ho detto io....vai a letto che ti sciogli , medusetta


sei sempre così dura...vado, vado.non l'avevi detto tu?? oh poffarbacco.sicura???


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> te sempre a dare consigli buoni per tutto, eh...
> secondo me domani la tati ci spara in mucchio...


ti prego , non dirle chi sono. abbi pietà


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mai cambiare shine, nel bene e nel male l'importante è rimanere sempre se stessi.ma son contenta di rileggerti sai? davverra vado e saluto tutti.


sì, ma non è che poi risparisci nel limbo, eh... vedi di tornare e chiama anche quell'altra là che sai e tua sorella pure.
baci.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> che poi era carla...ma ci rendiamo conto che la confusione regna sovrana ormai:
> vai a letto portiere e ti svegli samurai (ihihih)


io amo questa ..femmina (ammazza'o che nick!!)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> che poi era carla...ma ci rendiamo conto che la confusione regna sovrana ormai:
> vai a letto portiere e ti svegli samurai (ihihih)


Dici????????????????


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ... vedi di tornare e chiama anche quell'altra là che sai e tua sorella pure.
> baci.


ecco, appunto.la discretezza e tutto il resto..appena dettopirlona, avevo detto di non rivelarmi..byeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> che poi era carla...ma ci rendiamo conto che la confusione regna sovrana ormai:
> vai a letto portiere e ti svegli samurai (ihihih)


se va bè. era francescaclonata, tanto per dire.. poi si è detta Carla.
per me è rimasta francesca la funambola...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco, appunto.la discretezza e tutto il resto..appena dettopirlona, avevo detto di non rivelarmi..byeeeeeeeeee


ops... sorry me.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ops... sorry me.


discretezza???marò, il portierone samurai domani mi affetta!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> discretezza???marò, il portierone samurai domani mi affetta!!!!


Richiedo: sei sicura?


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dici????????????????


persa è un'altra situazione... era un altro forum, ormai estinto da tempo -e ci siamo ritrovate qua io tanti altri.


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dici????????????????


è da un po' che dico....


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> discretezza???marò, il portierone samurai domani mi affetta!!!!


che ci provi. per te e la conserva garantisco io...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> è da un po' che dico....


Portiere era entrato qui con interventi indegni e Fa lo aveva minacciato...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Richiedo: sei sicura?


non l'avevi chiesto a me.Non son sicura di nulla ma mi fido ciecamente della femmina.Non che ,francamente, la cosa mi cambi la vita più di tanto


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Portiere era entrato qui con interventi indegni e Fa lo aveva minacciato...


vado a nanna... 
portiere, se è chi penso... lasciamo stare, va...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ....un po' di poesia e bellezza d'anima farebbe solo che bene qui come altrove.


 


















































http://www.youtube.com/v/soQI6ZqIvE0&rel=1


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> POPOLO
> 
> UFFICIALMENTE IO AFFERMO ED *ACCUSO* CHE SE NON SBATTETE FUORI STE TESTE DI KAZZO CONCLAMATE, *O SIETE STRONZI UGUALE O SIETE CONNIVENTI* E QUINDI A CHIACCHIERE VOLETE IL BENE DELLA COMUNITA'!
> 
> *SE QUALCUNO HA PROBLEMI DI COMPRENDONIO, PASSO ALLA FASE DEI DISEGNINI*!


Quindi chi non fa come dici tu è stronzo o connivente? Il disegnino fattelo sul culo stermi


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*M.M*

nEL CASO DI STERMI...CI VUOLE UN AFFRESCO....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quindi chi non fa come dici tu è stronzo o connivente? Il disegnino fattelo sul culo stermi


MM se io t'invito a casa mia ed un ospite t'offende, quello pija la porta a kalci in kulo, se invece ce inzuppo pure il biscottino a dargli na mano, non me potresti reputa' allo stesso livello????

Qua noto che gli ospiti sono smerdati ed i padroni di casa o nun se moveno perche' paralizzati  da qualche forma di emiparesi spastica o ce inzuppano pure il biscottino... 

Me pareva superflua sta spiegasion..... vabbe' m'aggiorno... che ce vole....


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> nEL CASO DI STERMI...CI VUOLE UN AFFRESCO....!!!


nel tuo caso invece sarei inospitale e farei un'eccezione alla mia regola di accoglienza, ce darei man forte a menarte ed anzi te porterei in giardino e te darei foco cosi' nun s'encazza mi moje pe' la cenere sur tappeto....


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> MM se io t'invito a casa mia ed un ospite t'offende, quello pija la porta a kalci in kulo, se invece ce inzuppo pure il biscottino a dargli na mano, non me potresti reputa' allo stesso livello????
> 
> Qua noto che gli ospiti sono smerdati ed i padroni di casa o nun se moveno perche' paralizzati da qualche forma di emiparesi spastica o ce inzuppano pure il biscottino...
> 
> Me pareva superflua sta spiegasion..... vabbe' m'aggiorno... che ce vole....


Ok con l'esempio, ma questa non è casa tua (dove qualunque regola la decidi tu, ovviamente), ma è un forum ed è casa di tutti...la questione è parecchio diversa, stermi.
In ogni caso, a prescindere da qualunque questione, non è corretto dire o si fa così o siete stronzi o conniventi...oppure se non lo capite, vi faccio un disegnino...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*si si*

Certo tu mi meni tramite tastiera...che male che mi fai....però quando ti ho invitato a prendere un caffè ho visto un maiale...trasformarsi in un coniglio...e prendere una bella fuga....ad oggi aspetto ancora tu accetti il mio invito....ma il coniglio che è in te e predominante sul gran maiale che sei!!!Moltimodi...questo porco di sterminatorr...l'educazione non sà proprio dove sia di casa....51 anni spesi alle spalle della comunità...a bivaccare sui poveri lavoratori...cosa vuoi pretendere?Almeno ha smesso con l'apologia...e suoi deliri antisemiti...chissà come mai...vero coniglietto mio?chissà come mai............


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok con l'esempio, ma questa non è casa tua (dove qualunque regola la decidi tu, ovviamente), ma è un forum ed è casa di tutti...la questione è parecchio diversa, stermi.
> In ogni caso, a prescindere da qualunque questione, non è corretto dire o si fa così o siete stronzi o conniventi...oppure se non lo capite, vi faccio un disegnino...


... Una bella _lezioncina_ d'educazione... hi, hi, hi... vedi, amico mio, qui c'è qualcuno che muore dalla voglia di "comandare"... tutti pronti a dettar norme, leggi... a tracciar confini, limiti... sai, io sono il teorico dell'_espansione_... io sono per una gioiosa anarchia... refrattario ad ogni forma di potere...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok con l'esempio, ma questa non è casa tua (dove qualunque regola la decidi tu, ovviamente)*, ma è un forum ed è casa di tutti*...la questione è parecchio diversa, stermi.
> In ogni caso, a prescindere da qualunque questione, non è corretto dire o si fa così o siete stronzi o conniventi...oppure se non lo capite, vi faccio un disegnino...


Ma essere maleducati in un luogo pubblico non va bene comunque


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*lettrice*

Strano che la maleducazione di chen a te 8 mesi fà andava bene...oggi sei la paladina dell'educazione...sei veramente ridicola quanto....ambigua....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok con l'esempio, ma questa non è casa tua (dove qualunque regola la decidi tu, ovviamente), ma è un forum ed è casa di tutti...la questione è parecchio diversa, stermi.
> In ogni caso, a prescindere da qualunque questione, non è corretto dire o si fa così o siete stronzi o conniventi...oppure se non lo capite, vi faccio un disegnino...


miiii, MM altro che disegnini, qua ce voleno gli americani a bombarda' allora....



























ripeto.... anche a casa mia gli ospiti si sentono a casa e tutte le solite robe e bla bla bla.... ma se un kazzone comincia a mette i piedi sul tavolino, a rutta' co' la birra, a scapperarsi e compagnia cantando, ari-pija la porta a calci in culo e poi me sterilizzo lo scarpon...

e' intolleranza fare cosi' o se io venissi a casa tua so gia' che sarei autorizzato a fare tutte ste robe????

e annamo.... nun me fa' di' braccia rubate all'agricoltura...


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma essere maleducati in un luogo pubblico non va bene comunque


Certo che no...lo sono stato anche io più di una volta. E tanti altri.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo tu mi meni tramite tastiera...che male che mi fai....però quando ti ho invitato a prendere un caffè ho visto un maiale...trasformarsi in un coniglio...e prendere una bella fuga....ad oggi aspetto ancora tu accetti il mio invito....ma il coniglio che è in te e predominante sul gran maiale che sei!!!Moltimodi...questo porco di sterminatorr...l'educazione non sà proprio dove sia di casa....51 anni spesi alle spalle della comunità...a bivaccare sui poveri lavoratori...cosa vuoi pretendere?Almeno ha smesso con l'apologia...e suoi deliri antisemiti...chissà come mai...vero coniglietto mio?chissà come mai............


ehi merdoso anche oggi nun te sei scordato er cambio della divisa vero???

ma cosi' pe' curiosita', ma quanti ve ne danno in dotazione????

Povera lavanderia a fa' straordinari solo pe' te!


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> miiii, MM altro che disegnini, qua ce voleno gli americani a bombarda' allora....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che qui siamo in piazza, mi sa che proprio non passa eh? 
E per inciso, non continuare a dare dell'idiota a chi non ti capisce, su...prima il disegnino, mo' questo...invalidi tutti i buoni propositi che enunci, e perdi in credibilità


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*STERMINATORR*

CURRè CURRè GUAIò...CURRè CURRè GUIòIòIò.....CURRè MAIALE...!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che no...lo sono stato anche io più di una volta. E tanti altri.


ma adesso, ad occhio me pare che serva un reset, per vedere se si riparte col piede giusto...

poi oseno' fate come ve pare, ripeto, che mi frega....

io m'adatto all'ambiente come un camaleonte....


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Febbraio 2008)

..... AVEVO PENSATO DOMANI E' UN ALTRO GIORNO EH SI VEDRA'........

MI SEMBRA LA FOTOCOPIA DEL PRECEDENTE........

SON FINITA IN UN GIRONE DANTESCO???????????


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CAMALEONTE*

DIREI UN MAIALE CHE SI TRASFORMA IN CONIGLIO......!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  A STERMINATORR...MA QUALE CAMALEONTE?


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> DIREI UN MAIALE CHE SI TRASFORMA IN CONIGLIO......!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... NO, NO, E' VERO!... SI PLASMA, ASSUMENDO MILLE FORME, COME LA MERDA... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma adesso, ad occhio me pare che serva un reset, per vedere se si riparte col piede giusto...
> 
> poi oseno' fate come ve pare, ripeto, che mi frega....
> 
> *io m'adatto all'ambiente* come un camaleonte....


Io direi che, come negli esempi che ho riportato su, a volte contribuisci a costruirlo anche tu...gioiosamente, come direbbe Veltroni


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma che qui siamo in piazza, mi sa che proprio non passa eh?
> E per inciso, non continuare a dare dell'idiota a chi non ti capisce, su...invalidi tutti i buoni propositi che enunci, e perdi in credibilità


guarda che forse sarai un'eremita, ma ti assicuro che anche in piazza se ti metti a far casino ti fanno smettere, con le buone o con le cattive e devi girare sui tacchi andando a rompere il kazzo da un'altra parte, chiedi allo sceriffo che il Signore ci ha fatto la grazia di fornirci (OSCURO)....


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io direi che, come negli esempi che ho riportato su, a volte contribuisci a costruirlo anche tu...gioiosamente, come direbbe Veltroni


... Multimodi, mi consola il fatto che ci sia qualcuno che si rende conto del livello di l'ipocrisia e di falsità presente in certi miserabili personaggi... perché qui, abbiamo raggiunto livelli di doppiezza, da far paura...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CURRè CURRè GUAIò...CURRè CURRè GUIòIòIò.....CURRè MAIALE...!!!


sempre meno veloce di come correrai tu con i kalci in kulo che ti daranno al comando, merdoso...

cosi' me farai vede' la tua paletta, le formine ed il secchiello d'ordinanza....


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> guarda che forse sarai un'eremita, ma ti assicuro che anche in piazza se ti metti a far casino ti fanno smettere, con le buone o con le cattive e devi girare sui tacchi andando a rompere il kazzo da un'altra parte, chiedi allo sceriffo che il Signore ci ha fatto la grazia di fornirci (OSCURO)....


Certo. Ma il tuo esempio della casa decade...in piazza si è molto più liberi. Non c'è uno solo che dice come ti devi comportare...e a meno che non compia qualche reato, sei libero di fare finanche il pagliaccio o il folle.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... NO, NO, E' VERO!... SI PLASMA, ASSUMENDO MILLE FORME, COME LA MERDA... HI, HI, HI...


ao' quanno se parla de merda subito arrivi....

nostalgia di quella merda che sta a niuiork???


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*STERMINATOR*

CURRè GUAIò....CURRè CURRè GUAIòIòIò...MAIALE CORRRI... CHE SE TI PRENDO TI SQUARTO E TI SVENTRO...CORRì....!!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che no...lo sono stato anche io più di una volta. E tanti altri.


Sicuramente... ma non costantemente per mesi... tutti possiamo essere maleducati in certe occasioni... esserlo in tutte le occasioni e' un altro paio di maniche...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo. Ma il tuo esempio della casa decade...in piazza si è molto più liberi. Non c'è uno solo che dice come ti devi comportare...e a meno che non compia qualche reato, sei libero di fare finanche il pagliaccio o il folle.


forse te sarai distratto allora, ma me pare che so' parecchi a volere fuori dai koglioni sti 3 kazzoni che anche oggi hanno il palcoscenico gratis, gentilmente fornito dalla direzione....































forse parlo arabo, ma io so' l'ultimo a volerli fora.... e chissa' perche'????


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*m.m*

Ma questo cosa ne può sapere di ordine pubblico?Che cazzo ne può sapere?questo mangia sui lavoratori...fra permessi sindacali ed altro...sto maiale in piazza non ci è mai andato se non all'edicola a comprarsi i giornali porno..con uomini nudi!!!Che cazzo ne sà?Sto maiale...vive davanti al computer mentre la moglie si diverte in giro......dai....lo sappiamo tutti!Sto disgraziato a 51 anni...vive davanti al computer sto sanguisuga, ma se lo pizzico....!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sicuramente... ma non costantemente per mesi... tutti possiamo essere maleducati in certe occasioni... esserlo in tutte le occasioni e' un altro paio di maniche...


... ovviamente, stai parlando della tua miserabile persona... hi, hi, hi... quella che sputtana a iosa in privato... ma chi cazzo pensi d'incantare?... credi davvero, di poter riciclarti con una semplice operazione all'imene e presentarti come vergine signorina?... suvvia... un minimo di decoro... non abbiamo bisogno di sepolcri imbiancati... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sicuramente... ma non costantemente per mesi... tutti possiamo essere maleducati in certe occasioni... esserlo in tutte le occasioni e' un altro paio di maniche...


E cosa faresti, per limitare qua sopra la maleducazione? La ignori, la irridi, la fai notare, ti ci scontri...o che? Agisci da singola? Preferisci che qualcuno a cui deleghi potere intervenga? Ci sono molti esempi di maleducazione...uno è votare più volte, per esempio. Un altro è dare dell'idiota a chi non è d'accordo con te. Un altro ancora sono le parolacce...e potrei continuare.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*chen*

Infatti lettrice l'ambigua........!!!


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci sono molti esempi di maleducazione...uno è votare più volte, per esempio. Un altro è dare dell'idiota a chi non è d'accordo con te. Un altro ancora sono le parolacce...e potrei continuare.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CURRè GUAIò....CURRè CURRè GUAIòIòIò...MAIALE CORRRI... CHE SE TI PRENDO TI SQUARTO E TI SVENTRO...CORRì....!!!


kazzo', lo dico per il tuo bene... non sai mai chi trovi dall'altra parte, infatti ve kagate sotto ogni volta che dovete intervenire perche' costretti.....a meno che venite in 3 che 4 nun basteno!!!!































non fare il superuomo che gia' te sarai cambiato la terza mutanda da stamattina....































ma poi tutta st'energia (a chiacchiere) se proprio insisti te la incanalerei sul cantiere... almeno costruisci qualcosa... neh kazzo'....


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E cosa faresti, per limitare qua sopra la maleducazione? La ignori, la irridi, la fai notare, ti ci scontri...o che? Agisci da singola? Preferisci che qualcuno a cui deleghi potere intervenga? Ci sono molti esempi di maleducazione...uno è votare più volte, per esempio. Un altro è dare dell'idiota a chi non è d'accordo con te. Un altro ancora sono le parolacce...e potrei continuare.


... un altro ancora è togliersi dal marciapiede, dove s'è sguazzato fino a ieri, per poi presentarsi come _Signora_... dell'alta società... in abito da sera... anche questo è maleducazione... oltreché miseramente ridicolo...


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> forse te sarai distratto allora, ma me pare che so' parecchi a volere fuori dai koglioni sti 3 kazzoni che anche oggi hanno il palcoscenico gratis, gentilmente fornito dalla direzione....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dei molti stermi...me ne frego! Se la maggioranza li fa bannare, ok...ma non cambio idea nemmeno 100 contro 1 se penso di aver ragione. E per me il ban è una stronzata. Dimostra solo l'immaturità di chi lo chiede e di chi lo applica.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*Coniietorr*

CURRè GUAIò...CURRè CURè GUAIòIòIò....CONIETORR...CURRè...CURRè....!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti lettrice l'ambigua........!!!


... Oscuro, non è ambigua, è solo miserabonda... dopo aver sguazzato in lungo e in largo per settimane, s'è messa addosso uno dei sui stracci da sartina... pensado d'esser scambiata per Signora... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dei molti stermi...me ne frego! Se la maggioranza li fa bannare, ok...ma non cambio idea nemmeno 100 contro 1 se penso di aver ragione. E per me il ban è una stronzata. Dimostra solo l'immaturità di chi lo chiede e di chi lo applica.


... su questo, non ci sono dubbi...


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma questo cosa ne può sapere di ordine pubblico?Che cazzo ne può sapere?questo mangia sui lavoratori...fra permessi sindacali ed altro...sto maiale in piazza non ci è mai andato se non all'edicola a comprarsi i giornali porno..con uomini nudi!!!Che cazzo ne sà?Sto maiale...vive davanti al computer mentre la moglie si diverte in giro......*dai....lo sappiamo tutti!*Sto disgraziato a 51 anni...vive davanti al computer sto sanguisuga, ma se lo pizzico....!!!!


Io non lo so, oscuro. Della vita privata di sterminatorr, o di chiunque altro del forum, non me ne frega nulla.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E cosa faresti, per limitare qua sopra la maleducazione? La ignori, la irridi, la fai notare, ti ci scontri...o che? Agisci da singola? Preferisci che qualcuno a cui deleghi potere intervenga? Ci sono molti esempi di maleducazione...*uno è votare più volte, per esempio*. Un altro è dare dell'idiota a chi non è d'accordo con te. Un altro ancora sono le parolacce...e potrei continuare.


Non c'e' bisogno di elencare esempi... basta leggere anche solo questo thread per darsi un'idea di cosa sia la maleducazione poi se a te piace e' solo questione di gusti... Come nella vita reale: prima cerco di risolvere da me... se questo non funziona esiste la legge...

E per favore spiega cosa intendi con la frase in neretto


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E cosa faresti, per limitare qua sopra la maleducazione? La ignori, la irridi, la fai notare, ti ci scontri...o che? Agisci da singola? Preferisci che qualcuno a cui deleghi potere intervenga? Ci sono molti esempi di maleducazione...uno è votare più volte, per esempio. Un altro è dare dell'idiota a chi non è d'accordo con te. Un altro ancora sono le parolacce...e potrei continuare.


ao' MM, lo scambio di opinioni o la lite vera e propria ce sta, ma tra persone intelligenti dopo che si e' chiarito, si ritorna a convivere, ma se invece l'unico scopo e' la rissa, magari per sfogare le frustrazioni che uno ha, guarda quella merda di oscuro che e' un pulotto e se sfoga cosi' i kazziatoni che je fanno da mane a sera....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   senza costruire un kazzo da quando e' qua ma fomenta solo le risse, che voj fa'????

L'unica e' tirare lo scarico e sversare sti stronzi nel loro habitat naturale.... LE FOGNE.... e so' talmente stronzi che manco al mare arrivano...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*M.M*

vABBè ORA LO SAI....FACENDO UN DISCORSO SERIO:tI SEMBRA NORMALE CHE GENTAIA VENUTA DA ALTRO SITO...CHE CONTINUA LE PROPRIE GUERRE PERSONALI QUI,CHIEDA L'ESPULSIONE,LA CACCIATA DI UTENTI CHE STAN QUI PRIMA DI LORO?TI SEMBRA NORMALE?LORO BANNATI DA ALTRO SITO?


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non c'e' bisogno di elencare esempi... basta leggere anche solo questo thread per darsi un'idea di cosa sia la maleducazione *poi se a te piace e' solo questione di gusti*... Come nella vita reale: prima cerco di risolvere da me... se questo non funziona esiste la legge...
> 
> E per favore spiega cosa intendi con la frase in neretto


Se a te piace? Vedi, anche questa tua frase è maleducata....non c'è bisogno di offendere con parolacce e insulti. Chen ti sta offendendo ripetutamente e platealmente, tu offendi me più sottilmente solo perchè non sono d'accordo. Come stermi...senti, non date lezioni, per favore...almeno la coerenza.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CURRè GUAIò...CURRè CURè GUAIòIòIò....CONIETORR...CURRè...CURRè....!!!


la quarta mutanda....


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> vABBè ORA LO SAI....FACENDO UN DISCORSO SERIO:tI SEMBRA NORMALE CHE GENTAIA VENUTA DA ALTRO SITO...CHE CONTINUA LE PROPRIE GUERRE PERSONALI QUI,CHIEDA L'ESPULSIONE,LA CACCIATA DI UTENTI CHE STAN QUI PRIMA DI LORO?TI SEMBRA NORMALE?LORO BANNATI DA ALTRO SITO?


No, non lo so. 
A me non sembra normale che chiunque chieda il ban. Sembriamo tutti da asilo, oscuro. Chi più chi meno...tutti.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, non lo so.
> A me non sembra normale che chiunque chieda il ban. Sembriamo tutti da asilo, oscuro. Chi più chi meno...tutti.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non c'e' bisogno di elencare esempi... basta leggere anche solo questo thread per darsi un'idea di cosa sia la maleducazione poi se a te piace e' solo questione di gusti... Come nella vita reale: prima cerco di risolvere da me... se questo non funziona esiste la legge...
> 
> E per favore spiega cosa intendi con la frase in neretto


... SENTI, POVERETTA, MA A CHI CAZZO LA VUOI CANTARE LA MORALE?... TI SENTI TANTO MIGLIORE DELLE ALTRE PERSONE CHE SCRIVONO IN QUESTO FORUM?... TI SENTI MIGLIORE DI CAT?... DI TATINA?... O DI CHIUNQUE ALTRO?... CHI CAZZO TI CREDI DI ESSERE?... BASTA LEGGERE QUESTO TREAD PER CAPIRE CHE QUI, CI SONO I POVERACCI COME TE, CHE, INDOSSATO L'ABITO DA SARTINA, MUOIONO DALLA FREGOLA DI BANNARE... POI, CI SONO GLI ALTRI, CHE NON VOGLIONO BANNARE NEMMENO I PIDOCCHI RIFATTI COME TE... CAPITA L'ANTIFONA?... ABBASSA LA TESTA, CHE IL MONDO E' MOLTO PIU' GRANDE DI TE... E TU NON SEI DI CERTO MIGLIORE DI NESSUNO... QUI DENTRO... CAPITA LA SONATA?...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CONIETORR*

SERIAMENTE:MAIALE MIO IO SCRIVO QUI DA 2 ANNI,PRIMA DEL VOSTRO AVVENTO NON AVEVO MAI FOMENTATO UN BEL NIENTE...BRUIA COME UTENTE ANTICO PUò TESTIMONIARE....AVEVO UN ALTRO NICK E NON HO MAI DATO PROBLEMI....POI DA CHEN IN POI E SOPRATUTTO DAL VOSTRO ARRIVO HO CAMBIATO...è COLPA MIA SE HO IN IDIOSINCRASIA PER I MAIALI E PER I CONIGLI?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se a te piace? Vedi, anche questa tua frase è maleducata....non c'è bisogno di offendere con parolacce e insulti. Chen ti sta offendendo ripetutamente e platealmente, tu offendi me più sottilmente solo perchè non sono d'accordo. Come stermi...senti, non date lezioni, per favore...almeno la coerenza.


Perche' tu credi che i tuoi post non suonino offensivi?Farmi un elenco delle maleducazioni e' ancora piu' infimo!!!! Tu dovresti applicare la coerenza che tanto ti sembra di avere!!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... SENTI, POVERETTA, MA A CHI CAZZO LA VUOI CANTARE LA MORALE?... TI SENTI TANTO MIGLIORE DELLE ALTRE PERSONE CHE SCRIVONO IN QUESTO FORUM?... TI SENTI MIGLIORE DI CAT?... DI TATINA?... O DI CHIUNQUE ALTRO?... CHI CAZZO TI CREDI DI ESSERE?... BASTA LEGGERE QUESTO *TREAD* PER CAPIRE CHE QUI, CI SONO I POVERACCI COME TE, CHE, INDOSSATO L'ABITO DA SARTINA, MUOIONO DALLA FREGOLA DI BANNARE... POI, CI SONO GLI ALTRI, CHE NON VOGLIONO BANNARE NEMMENO I PIDOCCHI RIFATTI COME TE... CAPITA L'ANTIFONA?... ABBASSA LA TESTA, CHE IL MONDO E' MOLTO PIU' GRANDE DI TE... E TU NON SEI DI CERTO MIGLIORE DI NESSUNO... QUI DENTRO... CAPITA LA SONATA?...



Si scrive THREAD... ma non eri Inglese?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma questo cosa ne può sapere di ordine pubblico?Che cazzo ne può sapere?*questo mangia sui lavoratori...fra permessi sindacali ed altro...*sto maiale in piazza non ci è mai andato se non all'edicola a comprarsi i giornali porno..con uomini nudi!!!Che cazzo ne sà?Sto maiale...vive davanti al computer mentre la moglie si diverte in giro......dai....lo sappiamo tutti!Sto disgraziato a 51 anni...vive davanti al computer sto sanguisuga, ma se lo pizzico....!!!!


ma perche' devi a tutti i costi dimostrare quanto sei kazzone e spari a capocchia???....

ao' se anche come pulotto hai le stesse merde d'informatori, annamo bene.....



























la zoccolona t'ha informato male evidentemente, perche' obnubilata dalla fame de kazzi, nun sa' manco in che anno siamo, figurt' a sape' cose mie..... sindacalista.... ao' madeche???



























ma dimme un po' l'hai conosciuta quanno e' venuta a sporgere querela dopo la sparatoria o sei stato il suo salvatore?


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non c'e' bisogno di elencare esempi... basta leggere anche solo questo thread per darsi un'idea di cosa sia la maleducazione poi se a te piace e' solo questione di gusti... Come nella vita reale: prima cerco di risolvere da me... se questo non funziona esiste la legge...
> 
> *E per favore spiega cosa intendi con la frase in neretto*


Mi ero dimenticato di rispondere....non c'è nulla da spiegare...ovvio, che chiunque abbia votato più volte, è un maleducato.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se a te piace? Vedi, anche questa tua frase è maleducata....non c'è bisogno di offendere con parolacce e insulti. Chen ti sta offendendo ripetutamente e platealmente, tu offendi me più sottilmente solo perchè non sono d'accordo. Come stermi...senti, non date lezioni, per favore...almeno la coerenza.


... Multimodi, lo faccio apposta!... e mi fa piacere che tu abbia colto il mio gioco... sei una persona intelligente... vedi, io ho cambiato stile... proprio per DIMOSTRARE che NESSUNO, qui, può atteggiarsi a PUDICA VERGINELLA... la mia platealità fa da contraltare alla ipocrita violenza che s'insinua tra le frasi della sartina... e non se ne rende nemmeno conto!... capisci?... e allora ci vado giù di brutto...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*QUALCUNO*

QUALCUNO MI SPIEGA PERCHè LETTRICE OGGI Fà LA GUERRA ALLA MALEDUCAZIONE E 8 MESI Fà LA FOMENTAVA DIFENDENDO L'AMICO CHEN?CHEN PUOI SPIEGARMELO TU PER FAVORE?DA COSA è DETTATO QUESTO CAMBIAMENTO?MAGARI DAI MESS.PVT...CHE LA SIGNORA MANDAVA IN GIRO DOVE TI SPUTTANAVA AMABILMENTE?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> vABBè ORA LO SAI....FACENDO UN DISCORSO SERIO:tI SEMBRA NORMALE CHE GENTAIA VENUTA DA ALTRO SITO...CHE CONTINUA LE PROPRIE GUERRE PERSONALI QUI,CHIEDA L'ESPULSIONE,LA CACCIATA DI UTENTI CHE STAN QUI PRIMA DI LORO?TI SEMBRA NORMALE?LORO BANNATI DA ALTRO SITO?


ma che strilli.... pure te al limite con la neuro, neh???



























dai n'occhiata alla mutanda....


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' tu credi che i tuoi post non suonino offensivi?Farmi un elenco delle maleducazioni e' ancora piu' infimo!!!! Tu dovresti applicare la coerenza che tanto ti sembra di avere!!!


Ma guarda che non stavo dandoti della maleducata...prendi ogni cosa come un fatto personale. Tu sei davvero fuori, oggi! E sinceramente, ora mi hai rotto i coglioni.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*M.M*

LETTRICE I COIONI LI HA ROTTI UN Pò A TUTTI......NON SOLO A TE!!!


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, lo faccio apposta!... e mi fa piacere che tu abbia colto il mio gioco... sei una persona intelligente... vedi, io ho cambiato stile... proprio per DIMOSTRARE che NESSUNO, qui, può atteggiarsi a PUDICA VERGINELLA... la mia platealità fa da contraltare alla ipocrita violenza che s'insinua tra le frasi della sartina... e non se ne rende nemmeno conto!... capisci?... e allora ci vado giù di brutto...


No, caro Chen....non ho colto il tuo gioco...devo essere idiota! Anzi, tolgo il devo...sono un idiota incoerente. Me lo dico da solo, così nessuno mi fa disegni o altro.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SERIAMENTE:MAIALE MIO IO SCRIVO QUI DA 2 ANNI,PRIMA DEL VOSTRO AVVENTO NON AVEVO MAI FOMENTATO UN BEL NIENTE...BRUIA COME UTENTE ANTICO PUò TESTIMONIARE....AVEVO UN ALTRO NICK E NON HO MAI DATO PROBLEMI....POI DA CHEN IN POI E SOPRATUTTO DAL VOSTRO ARRIVO HO CAMBIATO...è COLPA MIA SE HO IN IDIOSINCRASIA PER I MAIALI E PER I CONIGLI?


evidentemente l'exploit sara' coinciso con le cornacce che te so' spuntate e te sei accanito con chi te faceva sfoga', visto che a tu moje non c'hai sparato... o c'hai gia' provato????



























ma tranquillo, anche se sto da poco ho avuto modo de vede' le tue esibizioni da leone (de sta minkia), nun te preoccupa' che il quadretto su di te me lo so' fatto, solo che tutto avrei pensato, ma mai sarei arrivato a credere che tanta merda sia pure bollinata col distintivo.... me sa che nun saranno pettegolezzi allora....


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CONIETORR*

CONIETORR,QUANDO TROVI 2 PALLE...FAMMI SAPERE...MAGARI TE LE FAI PRESTA DA QUALCHE AMANTE DI TUA MOGLIE...MAGARI QUELLE NERE.....COSì INVECE DI SCAPPARE CI ANDIAM A BERE UN BEL CAFFè PER ADESSO:CURRè GUAIò...CURRè CURRè GUAIòIòIòIòI......!


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...sono un idiota incoerente.


Anch'io anch'io anch'io...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























soprattutto incoerente, me lo dicono sempre, oramai m'hanno convinta!!!!!

Come si dice, mal comune mezzo gaudio...

MM


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CONIETORR,QUANDO TROVI 2 PALLE...FAMMI SAPERE...MAGARI TE LE FAI PRESTA DA QUALCHE AMANTE DI TUA MOGLIE...MAGARI QUELLE NERE.....COSì INVECE DI SCAPPARE CI ANDIAM A BERE UN BEL CAFFè PER ADESSO:CURRè GUAIò...CURRè CURRè GUAIòIòIòIòI......!


io te faccio kaga' sangue...

controlla la 5 muntanda l'e' ura, oseno' macchi la poltrona in pelle de gran uff. de sta kopp. de mink......

 e nun grida' che te sentono..... dall'archivio vicino ai cessi...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CONIETORR*

SI..SI DAVANTI LA TASTIERA....BRRRR CHE PAURA...CURRè CURRè GUAIò.....CURRè CURRè GUAIòIòIò!!


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anch'io anch'io anch'io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grazie, MK...
Tra l'altro mi sto prendendo la merda in privato. A quanto pare, oltre che incoerente sputtano anche io in mp. Cosa che non ho mai fatto in vita mia, nè qui nè soprattutto nel reale.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> grazie, MK...
> Tra l'altro mi sto prendendo la merda in privato. A quanto pare, oltre che incoerente sputtano anche io in mp. Cosa che non ho mai fatto in vita mia, nè qui nè soprattutto nel reale.


Mi spiace MM, mi spiace tanto... Dai ti mando un altro bacio su su...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI..SI DAVANTI LA TASTIERA....BRRRR CHE PAURA...CURRè CURRè GUAIò.....CURRè CURRè GUAIòIòIò!!


kazzone il senza palle sei solo te,  so' secoli che te dico, visto che non ci scambiamo i dati perche' della veridicita' dei tuoi nun me fido, intercedi co' l'amici tua, previa autorizzazione der giudice e finalmente ce potemo conosce, CHE TE COSTA, KAZZO'????































Una sola cortesia te chiedo, di avvisarme in anticipo quando i tuoi KOLLEGHI me verranno a consegna' l'informazione de garanzia, perche' io  sfankulo ar citofono pensando che so' Testimoni de Geova e sfankulare i tuoi kolleghi invece non e' bello.... solo a te, nun te ne anna'...







































Ps: pssss, ocio allo slippino....


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CONIETORR*

MA CHE TE STAI ANVENTà?A CONIETTORR TU MI SCRIVI I TUOI E NON TI PREOCCUPARE SE LA VEDEMO IO E TE...TANTO LO SAI...TRANNE QUELLA VOLTA...NON HAI SCRITTO ALTRE CAZZATE LA LEZIONE TI è SERVITA...E è INUTILE CHE IN CHIARO FAI LO SPLENDIDO SE NE Sò ACCORTI TUTTI CHE HAI SEMPRE EVITATO...E CONIGLIO COME SEI....CONTINUERAI AD EVITARE...NON C'è ALCUN AVVISO DI GARANZIA IN CASI COME QUESTO IMBECILLE...SI VEDE CHE SEI UN NULLAFACENTE!PER CUI FIN QUANDO NON TIRI FORI LE PALLE TACI.....TANTO STAI A FFà SOLO FIGURE DI MERDA...E NON TI INVENTA NULLA NON CI PROVà....ME SCRIVI IN PVT E POI VEDIAM...TU SEI UN MAIALE SIA NELL VITA PVT CHE NELLA VITA...A TE TI HO CAPITO SUBITO E LO SAI...CONIGLIO!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

beh hai perso er coraggio Leo'??

o c'hai da fa'????

ke te stanno a kazzia' perche' manca la carta igggienica nei cessi????

E nun te distrarre kazzo'...

VAI A LAURA', BARBUN!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA CHE TE STAI ANVENTà?A CONIETTORR TU MI SCRIVI I TUOI E NON TI PREOCCUPARE SE LA VEDEMO IO E TE...TANTO LO SAI...TRANNE QUELLA VOLTA...NON HAI SCRITTO ALTRE CAZZATE LA LEZIONE TI è SERVITA...E è INUTILE CHE IN CHIARO FAI LO SPLENDIDO SE NE Sò ACCORTI TUTTI CHE HAI SEMPRE EVITATO...E CONIGLIO COME SEI....CONTINUERAI AD EVITARE...NON C'è ALCUN AVVISO DI GARANZIA IN CASI COME QUESTO IMBECILLE...SI VEDE CHE SEI UN NULLAFACENTE!PER CUI FIN QUANDO NON TIRI FORI LE PALLE TACI.....TANTO STAI A FFà SOLO FIGURE DI MERDA...E NON TI INVENTA NULLA NON CI PROVà....ME SCRIVI IN PVT E POI VEDIAM...TU SEI UN MAIALE SIA NELL VITA PVT CHE NELLA VITA...A TE TI HO CAPITO SUBITO E LO SAI...CONIGLIO!!!


e nun strilla' oseno' nun senti i tuoi colleghi che te chiamano....

KOLLEGA E' FINITA LA CARTA, MANNAJA A MARONN!

o la stai usando tutta tu??


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUALCUNO MI SPIEGA PERCHè LETTRICE OGGI Fà LA GUERRA ALLA MALEDUCAZIONE E 8 MESI Fà LA FOMENTAVA DIFENDENDO L'AMICO CHEN?CHEN PUOI SPIEGARMELO TU PER FAVORE?DA COSA è DETTATO QUESTO CAMBIAMENTO?MAGARI DAI MESS.PVT...CHE LA SIGNORA MANDAVA IN GIRO DOVE TI SPUTTANAVA AMABILMENTE?


... L'HO GIA' SCRITTO OSCURO... QUESTA E' UNA CHE ABBANDONATO IL MARCIAPIEDE, PRETENDE DI PRESENTARSI AL BALLO DI GALA... COL VESTITINO DELLA DOMENICA... PURA E VERGINE... CON LA "R" MOSCIA... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*EKKO*

L'HANNO VISTO TUTTI COME SCAPPI QUANDO TI SFIDO..IO Sò ASPETTARE PRIMA O POI LA CAZZATA LA FARAI....POI CI INCONTREREMO PER FORZA....E Mò SCUSAMI MA NON TE CAKO PIU....TROPPO CONIGLIO...TROPPO MAIALE...ALMENO ORA TUTTO IL FORUM Sà CHI SCAPPA...CURRè GUAIò....CURRè!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> grazie, MK...
> Tra l'altro mi sto prendendo la merda in privato. A quanto pare, oltre che incoerente sputtano anche io in mp. Cosa che non ho mai fatto in vita mia, nè qui nè soprattutto nel reale.


... è la stessa merda che hanno distribuito a me... in privato...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CHEN*

MA COME LO VEDI CONIETTOR CHE FUGGE TRAVESTITO DA MAIALE?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è la stessa merda che hanno distribuito a me... in privato...


beh col lavoro che fai sei l'unico che e' autorizzato ad accedere alle discariche....

ma un giretto a Napoli, no???

VA' A LAURA' BARBUN!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'HANNO VISTO TUTTI COME SCAPPI QUANDO TI SFIDO..IO Sò ASPETTARE PRIMA O POI LA CAZZATA LA FARAI....POI CI INCONTREREMO PER FORZA....E Mò SCUSAMI MA NON TE CAKO PIU....TROPPO CONIGLIO...TROPPO MAIALE...ALMENO ORA TUTTO IL FORUM Sà CHI SCAPPA...CURRè GUAIò....CURRè!!!


O che peccato... che e' arrivato er camion de rifornimento da' carta iggienica e tu sei indispensabbile pe' conta' se i rotoli so' giusti e nun ve fregano??

Vai allora era ora che arzassi quer culo fracico e conta bene, oseno' ce tocca paga' i furfanti.... meno male che ce sei te, ao'!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA COME LO VEDI CONIETTOR CHE FUGGE TRAVESTITO DA MAIALE?


... ECCOME SE LO VEDO... HI, HI, HI... _DEFECATORR_ E' IN FUGA... MA NON E' UN MAIALE... E' L'ESCREMENTO DI UN MAIALE...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ECCOME SE LO VEDO... HI, HI, HI... _DEFECATORR_ E' IN FUGA... MA NON E' UN MAIALE... E' L'ESCREMENTO DI UN MAIALE...


ma visto che te ne intendi de merda essendo uscito dal buco sbagliato de tu madre, mo' spiega ar forum, mancando er video, come l'e' la merda del maiale??

Pero' solo le nozioni importanti, nun occorre che ce fai ar volgo un trattato merdologgico...

Dai che registro la puntata.... vai...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CHEN*

MA COME CORRE...POI FA L'OMO DAVANTI LA TASTIERA...MA MICA ME SCRIVE DOVE VEDERSI...E NO...LI ER MAIALE SI TRASORMA IN CONIGLIO...POVERA MOGLIE...CHISSà QUANTE GLINè NE Fà...MENTRE LUI FA L'OMO LEI ....IN GIRO PER CETRIOLI...!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA COME CORRE...POI FA L'OMO DAVANTI LA TASTIERA...MA MICA ME SCRIVE DOVE VEDERSI...E NO...LI ER MAIALE SI TRASORMA IN CONIGLIO...POVERA MOGLIE...CHISSà QUANTE GLINè NE Fà...MENTRE LUI FA L'OMO LEI ....IN GIRO PER CETRIOLI...!!!


mi moje sta sazia e percio'... invece la tua avendo sposato un impotente che se sente ganzo solo dentro la divisa, chissa' coi tuoi turni che festini che faceva....

ma dimme un po' come te ne sei accorto???:

1) Lamentele dei vicini...

2) Cambio turno all'ultimo momento...

3) Che nun ce passi piu' dalle porte...



























che fessso, maronn... e continua pure...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CONIETORR*

CURRè GUAIò....CURRè CURRè GUAIòIòIò!


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è la stessa merda che hanno distribuito a me... in privato...


 
Ma va? A me niente... Mi devo preoccupare???



































Chen rilassati, cambierà, vedrai che cambierà...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CURRè GUAIò....CURRè CURRè GUAIòIòIò!


mi deprimi ao', nun vali proprio kazzo' sei na' mezza sega....

mo' te saluto e grazie per il bidet che m'hai fatto pure oggi....

quando vuoi, qua sto, pero' mettite un po' de crema sulla mano che hai la pelle secca.... come le tue palle????


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è la stessa merda che hanno distribuito a me... in privato...


Non ho mai raccontano niente a nessuno di quello che ho scritto od ho ricevuto in mp. Non ho mai sputtanato nessuno. Io lo so! Chi lo afferma, è una merda umana!


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CONIETORR*

CURRè CURRè GUAIò...CURRè CURRè GUAIòIòIò!!CURRè...E SEMPRE IN CAMPANA......!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ho mai raccontano niente a nessuno di quello che ho scritto od ho ricevuto in mp. Non ho mai sputtanato nessuno. Io lo so! Chi lo afferma, è una merda umana!


ragion per cui sarebbe d'uopo, il repulisti...

poi... arrangiateve...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*MOLTIMODI*

SULLA TUA CORRETTEZZA, METTEREI LA MANO SUL FUOCO....SICURO DI NON BRUCIARMELA!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CURRè CURRè GUAIò...CURRè CURRè GUAIòIòIò!!CURRè...E SEMPRE IN CAMPANA......!!!


tu a furia de starce in campana sei tutto rintronato...

marca visita... la diarrea e' inarrestabbile, poi ti disidrati e sragioni con le visioni de leoni e conigli.....

curate... ed intanto cambiate la mutanda...

anzi da mo' te chiamero' er mutanda...

cia' Muta'... facce ride....


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CURRè CURRè GUAIò...CURRè CURRè GUAIòIòIò!!CURRè...E SEMPRE IN CAMPANA......!!!


... CHIAMALO "_ENZINO_"... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CONIETORR*

CURRè...CURRè GUAIò...CURRè GIAIòIòIò!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... CHIAMALO "_ENZINO_"... HI, HI, HI...


HI HI HI... KOME SONO OFFESO... SEI PROPRIO UN BASTARDO....

ANZI SEI PROPRIO UNA KEKKA ISTERIKA...

cia' kekki'...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*ENZINO*

ENZINO CHE STà SEMPRE A PECORINO........!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CURRè...CURRè GUAIò...CURRè GIAIòIòIò!!!!!


ao' kazzo' ma la beretta nun te la pulisci oggi, rischi che s'inceppa sul piu' bello.... magara te scappa un colpo.... imbranato come sei.... e te fai giustizia da solo, poi se inviti pure Chen che te fa' un trattato sulla BALLISTICA di cui e' maestro  e ce rimane de rimbalzo, t'assicuro che na' preghierina sur forum ce scappa... so' bravi qua'... gia' che ve sopporteno...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ENZINO CHE STà SEMPRE A PECORINO........!!!!!


tutto qua'... maronn tutta la mia comprensione a tu' moje che t'ha sfankulato ed a tutte quelle che appena te conoscheno la imitano...

ciao fallitazzo, per oggi m'hai stufato...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ho mai raccontano niente a nessuno di quello che ho scritto od ho ricevuto in mp. Non ho mai sputtanato nessuno. Io lo so! Chi lo afferma, è una merda umana!


è singolare che prendano di mira te, che sei sempre stato uno moderato...
davvero singolare...
per me qui ormai siamo arrivati al delirio più totale.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*IL TRATTATO*

IL TRATTATO SULLA PALLISTICA PERò CE LO Fà TUA FIGLIA....CHE DE PALLE GIà NE HA VISTE TANTE....BIANCHE,NERE,GIALLE.....TUTTA LA MAMMA!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma va? A me niente... Mi devo preoccupare???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche a me niente!!!! Forse siamo vaccinate


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ENZINO CHE STà SEMPRE A PECORINO........!!!!!


... "_ENZINOOOOO_"... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Anche a me niente!!!! Forse siamo vaccinate









































un bacio mia cara, a più tardi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è singolare che prendano di mira te, che sei sempre stato uno moderato...
> davvero singolare...
> per me qui ormai siamo arrivati al delirio più totale.


... Anna, l'ipocrisia sta venendo fuori... TUTTA... e questo, è un bene... è il momento della catarsi... per questo forum...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Anche a me niente!!!! Forse siamo vaccinate


neanche a me... ma dite quel che volete... secondo me meglio così...
che qui ormai non si capisce più niente...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> IL TRATTATO SULLA PALLISTICA PERò CE LO Fà TUA FIGLIA....CHE DE PALLE GIà NE HA VISTE TANTE....BIANCHE,NERE,GIALLE.....TUTTA LA MAMMA!!!


 stai a rosika' e pure de brutto, koglionazzo...

lo so che stai per esplodere..... 

TE FACCIO VENI' L'ESAURIMENTO NERVOSO, ALTRO CHE PER QUELLA TROJA DE TU MOJE E TUTTI LI KAZZI DEL CIRCONDARIO...

ROSIKA E FOTTITI... IMPOTENTE!!!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> neanche a me... ma dite quel che volete... secondo me meglio così...
> che qui ormai non si capisce più niente...


Penso che la cosa piu' intelligente da fare sia astenersi........ lasciarli cuocere nel loro brodo alla fine, forse quando i post saranno oltre mille si saranno stufati di offendersi.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Anna, l'ipocrisia sta venendo fuori... TUTTA... e questo, è un bene... è il momento della catarsi... per questo forum...


mah, Cen, secondo me è pure normale che dopo tot anni in un forum inizino questo tipo di casini...
tu hai scritto, l'altro ha scritto, quell'altro ha riportato ma è sempre colpa dell'ultimo che va da sè ha travisato...
insomma, niente di nuovo sotto il sole.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Penso che la cosa piu' intelligente da fare sia astenersi........ lasciarli cuocere nel loro brodo alla fine, forse quando i post saranno oltre mille si saranno stufati di offendersi.


ti dirò... le bordate che si lanciano Cen, Oscuro e Stemi, alla fine sono praticamente innocenti evasioni, rispetto a cose più gravi scritte in malafede, come dice multi.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Penso che la cosa piu' intelligente da fare sia astenersi........ lasciarli cuocere nel loro brodo alla fine, forse quando i post saranno oltre mille si saranno stufati di offendersi.


sto' frocione de Oscuro, dato che non ha conosciuto la trojona della mamma, avendolo abbandonato da piccolo, tipico del bagasce, vuole scoprire l'origine della sua famiglia fino alla settima generazione dato che nu se spiega come mai ha tutti i sintomi della sifilide... percio' mettiti comoda ed armati de poppe corne e birretta... e' un'opera terapeutica... magara guarisce...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*IO MI DIVERTO*

IO MI DIVERTO.....SE TU CHE STAI FACENDO LA FIGURA DEL CONIGLIO...  CURRè..CURRè.HO NERVI MOLTO SALDI A TUA FIGLIA PIACCIO PER QUELLO...A TUA MOGLIE PURE...VABBè CHE ALLE TUE SIGNORE PIACCIONO TUTTI...IO CON TE GIOCO 51 ANNI E MI TI PORTO A SPASSO...QUANDO VORRAI FAR SUL SERIO...! NON TROVERAI MAI IL CORAGGIO.. QUELLO CHE IN PVT MI SCRIVONO UN Pò TUTTI...E NON POSSO CHE DARGLI RAGIONE.....CIAO CONIGLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah, Cen, secondo me è pure normale che dopo tot anni in un forum inizino questo tipo di casini...
> tu hai scritto, l'altro ha scritto, quell'altro ha riportato ma è sempre colpa dell'ultimo che va da sè ha travisato...
> insomma, niente di nuovo sotto il sole.


... Anna, ci stiamo solo divertendo un po' con ENZINO... hi, hi, hi... quell'altra, la sartina, ha tagliato la corda... le abbiamo schiaffato in faccia alcune cosette... e ha preferito involarsi altrove... hi, hi, hi... la sartina, quella che si sente tanto migliore di te, di Cat, di Tatina... insomma, di voi zoccolone... hi, hi, hi... perché devi sapere che lei, non è mica come voi dei bassifondi... lei appartiene all'alta società... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti dirò... le bordate che si lanciano Cen, Oscuro e Stemi, alla fine sono praticamente innocenti evasioni, rispetto a cose più gravi scritte in malafede, come dice multi.


Sarà ma io lo trovo un spettacolo veramente imbarazzante


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> IO MI DIVERTO.....SE TU CHE STAI FACENDO LA FIGURA DEL CONIGLIO... CURRè..CURRè.HO NERVI MOLTO SALDI A TUA FIGLIA PIACCIO PER QUELLO...A TUA MOGLIE PURE...VABBè CHE ALLE TUE SIGNORE PIACCIONO TUTTI...IO CON TE GIOCO 51 ANNI E MI TI PORTO A SPASSO...QUANDO VORRAI FAR SUL SERIO...! NON TROVERAI MAI IL CORAGGIO.. QUELLO CHE IN PVT MI SCRIVONO UN Pò TUTTI...E NON POSSO CHE DARGLI RAGIONE.....CIAO CONIGLIO!!!!!!!


... OSCURO, TI SEI ACCORTO CHE ENZINO HA LA TENDENZA A TIRARE IN BALLO MADRI, SORELLE... UNA TENDENZA MOLTO DIFFUSA, CLINICAMENTE, TRA CHI E' STATO VIOLENTATO IN FAMIGLIA... SI TRATTA DI UNA PROIEZIONE... LA "_SINDROME DI ENZINO_"... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... PENSA CHE TUTTE LE FAMIGLIE SIANO COME LA SUA... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*ANNA*

SI SI INFATTI E TU SEI COLPEVOLE COM GLI ALTRI....QUANDO PARLAVO DI PVT...MI SCIMMIOTTAVI ADESSO PARLI COME OSCURO...ANNA MA STATTI ZITTA!!CREDIMI STAI ZITTA!!!E SE QUEL PORCO DEL TUO AMICO SI PERMETTE CERTE NEFANDEZZE IL MERITO è TUTTO TUO..NON VENIRCI A ROMPERE LE PALLE CON LE TUE TROVATE..CON LE TUE MORALI!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

Vi vedrei bene in un posto alla "villa serena "


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> IO MI DIVERTO.....SE TU CHE STAI FACENDO LA FIGURA DEL CONIGLIO...  CURRè..CURRè.HO NERVI MOLTO SALDI A TUA FIGLIA PIACCIO PER QUELLO...A TUA MOGLIE PURE...VABBè CHE ALLE TUE SIGNORE PIACCIONO TUTTI...IO CON TE GIOCO 51 ANNI E MI TI PORTO A SPASSO...QUANDO VORRAI FAR SUL SERIO...! NON TROVERAI MAI IL CORAGGIO.. QUELLO CHE IN PVT MI SCRIVONO UN Pò TUTTI...E NON POSSO CHE DARGLI RAGIONE.....CIAO CONIGLIO!!!!!!!


se non la smetti di gridare, non ti faccio fidanzare con mia figlia, perche' me pari matto...

pero' averte come genero nun me dispiacerebbe.... sai le scoppole che te beccheresti ogni vorta che nun ce cambi la carta iggienica nei bagni????

ma a proposito quella con gli orsacchiotti ce l'hai???

certe vorte e' piu' interessante a fissa' quella che dialoga' (vabbe' esaggero, visto che sei n'ignorantone con la 5 elementare da agente manco scelto dar cucuzzaro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




























  )   con te.... fai un corso, eccheccazzo cosi' migliori...

famme sape'... cosi' ce divertimo deppiu'!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI SI INFATTI E TU SEI COLPEVOLE COM GLI ALTRI....QUANDO PARLAVO DI PVT...MI SCIMMIOTTAVI ADESSO PARLI COME OSCURO...ANNA MA STATTI ZITTA!!CREDIMI STAI ZITTA!!!E SE QUEL PORCO DEL TUO AMICO SI PERMETTE CERTE NEFANDEZZE IL MERITO è TUTTO TUO..NON VENIRCI A ROMPERE LE PALLE CON LE TUE TROVATE..CON LE TUE MORALI!!!


ohi, ma sei fuori di testa o cosa?
impara a leggere bene e con calma le cose che trovi scritte. e, tanto per la cronaca, mi pare più che evidente che a litigare con stermi ci provi gusto. quindi, come ho già detto: fate un po' come cazzo vi pare, io non sono la vostra balia.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*QUESTA?*

QUESTO MO CHI è L'AMIC DI ENZINO O DI ANNA?SCOMMETTIAMO?


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Vi vedrei bene in un posto alla "villa serena "


... in effetti... qui gira gente da casa di riposo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Vi vedrei bene in un posto alla "villa serena "


magari cambiale il nome... "villa tempesta" mi sembra più appropriato...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*E...*

fidanzarmi con tua figlia?a me le multiproprietà non piacciono....tu te la sei pure sposata, puoi capire enzino mio.....!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUESTO MO CHI è L'AMIC DI ENZINO O DI ANNA?SCOMMETTIAMO?


... HI, HI, HI... OSCURO, LA MEDUSA E' NUOVA... NUOVISSIMA... APPENA ENTRATA IERI... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... E' APPENA "FATTA"... CAPISCI?... FRESCA, FRESCA... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUESTO MO CHI è L'AMIC DI ENZINO O DI ANNA?SCOMMETTIAMO?


è amica mia. vieni che te la presento.
oscuro ti presento medusa.
e non iniziare subito a parlarle male di me come fai di solito...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... OSCURO, TI SEI ACCORTO CHE ENZINO HA LA TENDENZA A TIRARE IN BALLO MADRI, SORELLE... UNA TENDENZA MOLTO DIFFUSA, CLINICAMENTE, TRA CHI E' STATO VIOLENTATO IN FAMIGLIA... SI TRATTA DI UNA PROIEZIONE... LA "_SINDROME DI ENZINO_"... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... PENSA CHE TUTTE LE FAMIGLIE SIANO COME LA SUA... HI, HI, HI...


grida grida, tanto tra un po' che te scaricheranno er camion da monnezza addosso e le tue flatulenze non saranno piu' udibili e percepibili, potendo ritornare noi a respira'...

ammazza che pena che me fai... da chiarissimo docente de filosofia, terapeuta etcetcetc e per finire diplomato in pianoforte, sei scaduto e pure forte....

ma a proposito, pero' per il pianoforte sei una chiavica... appena diplomato.... ero convinto che c'avevi 3 lauree e 4 masters...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CHEN*

QUANTO SCOMMETTI CHE è AMICA DEL TRIO MONEZZA?QUANTO?


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUANTO SCOMMETTI CHE è AMICA DEL TRIO MONEZZA?QUANTO?


... TE L'HO DETTO... APPENA "FATTA"... FRESCA, FRESCA... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*MODESTAMENTE*

COME VOLEVASI DIMOSTRARE.....!!BEN ARRIVATA!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI SI INFATTI E TU SEI COLPEVOLE COM GLI ALTRI....QUANDO PARLAVO DI PVT...MI SCIMMIOTTAVI ADESSO PARLI COME OSCURO...ANNA MA STATTI ZITTA!!CREDIMI STAI ZITTA!!!E SE QUEL PORCO DEL TUO AMICO SI PERMETTE CERTE NEFANDEZZE IL MERITO è TUTTO TUO..NON VENIRCI A ROMPERE LE PALLE CON LE TUE TROVATE..CON LE TUE MORALI!!!


e dalli... ao' ma allora sei proprio fesso, visto che ti sei sputtanato da solo... e nun la voj capi'.... ma poi di che te vergogni... tutti sti misteri... io mi occupo di computers e mica me ne vergogno della professione che svolgo...

ma ti devo dire allora che questa e' la differenza del perche' tu stai dentro li' ed io sto fora???







































Ps: avra' capito??? boh???


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUANTO SCOMMETTI CHE è AMICA DEL TRIO MONEZZA?QUANTO?


ma l'italiano lo capisci o capisci solo il dialetto burino con cui ti esprimi?
medusa è amica mia non di stermi ecc.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*STERMINATORR*

PER LO STESSO MOTIVO PER CUI IO STò DENTRO TUA MOGLIE E TU SEMPRE DE FORà A GUARDARE....TE LO DEVO SPIEGARE?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUESTO MO CHI è L'AMIC DI ENZINO O DI ANNA?SCOMMETTIAMO?



esiste una pratica ,forse sconosciuta ai più, ma sempre efficace: ridere, ridere molto e prendersi molto ma molto meno sul serio.
Un consiglio eh?
Io te lo regalo, tu fanne un po' quello che vuoi.
Riponilo, usalo, tienilo per quando può servirti.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> PER LO STESSO MOTIVO PER CUI IO STò DENTRO TUA MOGLIE E TU SEMPRE DE FORà A GUARDARE....TE LO DEVO SPIEGARE?


cioe' vuoi dire che ti trombi le mogli dei tuoi colleghi e superiori e loro guardano???.... minkia... e' propr' nu casin' allor'.....

Ps: maronn... chist' e' scem'....


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> esiste una pratica ,forse sconosciuta ai più, ma sempre efficace: ridere, ridere molto e prendersi molto ma molto meno sul serio.
> Un consiglio eh?
> Io te lo regalo, tu fanne un po' quello che vuoi.
> Riponilo, usalo, tienilo per quando può servirti.


guarda che questo e' pulotto, sei troppo complicata a parla'.... poi mo' sta pure senza il kollega che sta al bagno e deve fare tutto da solo... poverino....


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> PER LO STESSO MOTIVO PER CUI IO STò DENTRO TUA MOGLIE E TU SEMPRE DE FORà A GUARDARE....TE LO DEVO SPIEGARE?


beh te ne sei annato... ao' che per caso ha bisogno de na mano er kollega???

nun te sporge troppo sul water.... stanne lontano...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> esiste una pratica ,forse sconosciuta ai più, ma sempre efficace: ridere, ridere molto e prendersi molto ma molto meno sul serio.
> Un consiglio eh?
> Io te lo regalo, tu fanne un po' quello che vuoi.
> Riponilo, usalo, tienilo per quando può servirti.


... guarda che il nostro senso dell'umorismo è talmente spiccato che, come hai potuto osservare, ti abbiamo subito presa a barzellette... hi, hi, hi... più tempestivi di così... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che il nostro senso dell'umorismo è talmente spiccato che, come hai potuto osservare, ti abbiamo subito presa a barzellette... hi, hi, hi... più tempestivi di così... hi, hi, hi...


infatti te poi, SEI proprio una barzelletta...

chede' outing???


----------



## brugola (21 Febbraio 2008)

giorno a tutti 
mi mancava un forum dove ci si confronta in modo educato e civile!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




chi è di mazzo?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> giorno a tutti
> mi mancava un forum dove ci si confronta in modo educato e civile!!
> 
> 
> ...


mo' e' la mano del tuo "kollega", pero' e' sparito... vallo a chiamare... tanto sai dove sta...  O' CESS' IMBOSKAT' E'MMERD'!!!


----------



## brugola (21 Febbraio 2008)

o buongiorno uomo della k..
non era mica una critica, dicevo la verità


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> o buongiorno uomo della k..
> non era mica una critica, dicevo la verità


o buongiorno a te brugolina, anch'io pero' dicevo la verita'...

di' un po', brugolina vuoi giocare con la mia Hazet????

ce devo leva' un po' de ruggine... e' da tanto che nun la uso pe' fa' lavoretti de fai da te...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che il nostro senso dell'umorismo è talmente spiccato che, come hai potuto osservare, ti abbiamo subito presa a barzellette... hi, hi, hi... più tempestivi di così... hi, hi, hi...



Ma chi ti caga?
parlavo a te?
rilassati e tira un fiato.
Su, su, sciò che proprio non ti considero


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è singolare che prendano di mira te, che sei sempre stato uno moderato...
> davvero singolare...
> per me qui ormai siamo arrivati al delirio più totale.


 
prendono di mira MM perchè va daccordo con chen . semplice.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*conietorr*

SCUSAMI MA HAN BUSSATO ALLA PORTA...ERA QUELLA ZOZZONA DI TUA MOGLIE...MEZZA STRAFATTA....MI HA RACCONTATO DEL PERCHè TI CHIAMANO ENZINO...INO INO....SAI L'HO ACCOMPAGNATA AL CAMPO NOMADI..A SPASSARSELA UN Pò....L'HO AFFIDATA AIMANONE E PAOLONE...BEN DOTATI...E AGGRESSIVI AL PUNTO GIUSTO....!!MI HA CHIESTO DI TE CONIETORR...DICE CHE SCAPPI SEMPRE PURE DENTRO CASA.....INSOMMA SEI IL SOLITO CODARDO!!INSOMMA STAI DIVENTANDO FAMOSO...UN CONIGLIO TRAVESTITO DA MAIALE....IO ASPETTO SEMPRE TUE NOTIZIE....TANTO NON ARRIVERANNO MAI...FACILE Fà I DURI DA UNA TASTIERA....!!!


----------



## brugola (21 Febbraio 2008)

volevo candidarmi come moderatore...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> volevo candidarmi come moderatore...


visti i nuovi candidati del pdl direi che hai buone possibilità. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciao brugolina. Mi sei già simpatica.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SCUSAMI MA HAN BUSSATO ALLA PORTA...ERA QUELLA ZOZZONA DI TUA MOGLIE...MEZZA STRAFATTA....MI HA RACCONTATO DEL PERCHè TI CHIAMANO ENZINO...INO INO....SAI L'HO ACCOMPAGNATA AL CAMPO NOMADI..A SPASSARSELA UN Pò....L'HO AFFIDATA AIMANONE E PAOLONE...BEN DOTATI...E AGGRESSIVI AL PUNTO GIUSTO....!!MI HA CHIESTO DI TE CONIETORR...DICE CHE SCAPPI SEMPRE PURE DENTRO CASA.....INSOMMA SEI IL SOLITO CODARDO!!INSOMMA STAI DIVENTANDO FAMOSO...UN CONIGLIO TRAVESTITO DA MAIALE....IO ASPETTO SEMPRE TUE NOTIZIE....TANTO NON ARRIVERANNO MAI...FACILE Fà I DURI DA UNA TASTIERA....!!!


sei sicuro???

me sa che hai scambiato l'acido muriatico con la partita de coca che hai zanzato all'ufficio corpi de reato.... fatte vede' subbito anche se dubito che te poj salva', ormai i danni so' FATTI...

comunque mi moje e' qua e te sfankula col cu...ore, anche se nun te conosce... dice che  ha saputo che i matti vanno sempre accontentati....


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> volevo candidarmi come moderatore...


 
ciao brugola, sei il clone di qualcuno???


ggggiura!!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*BRUGOLA*

BEN ARRIVATA...E SCUSA LO SPETTACOLO...D'ALTRONDE...!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SCUSAMI MA HAN BUSSATO ALLA PORTA...ERA QUELLA ZOZZONA DI TUA MOGLIE...MEZZA STRAFATTA....MI HA RACCONTATO DEL PERCHè TI CHIAMANO ENZINO...INO INO....SAI L'HO ACCOMPAGNATA AL CAMPO NOMADI..A SPASSARSELA UN Pò....L'HO AFFIDATA AIMANONE E PAOLONE...BEN DOTATI...E AGGRESSIVI AL PUNTO GIUSTO....!!MI HA CHIESTO DI TE CONIETORR...DICE CHE SCAPPI SEMPRE PURE DENTRO CASA.....INSOMMA SEI IL SOLITO CODARDO!!INSOMMA STAI DIVENTANDO FAMOSO...UN CONIGLIO TRAVESTITO DA MAIALE....IO ASPETTO SEMPRE TUE NOTIZIE....TANTO NON ARRIVERANNO MAI...FACILE Fà I DURI DA UNA TASTIERA....!!!


... ENZINOOOOOOO.... ENZINOOOOOOO.... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*FATTI*

SI BRAVO ENZI SE Sò FATTI TU MOGLIE...O MEGLIO TU MOGLIE SE FATTA LORO...TE CONTINUI A CORRè....CURRè GUAIò CURRè....!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> BEN ARRIVATA...E SCUSA LO SPETTACOLO...D'ALTRONDE...!!!!


d'altronde il nostro sceriffo e' na' chiavica e lo sfankulano tutti... a meno che nun ce mostra er pistolon, allora si' che ce la famo tutti addosso... ed io per primo... ma per le risate.....


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI BRAVO ENZI SE Sò FATTI TU MOGLIE...O MEGLIO TU MOGLIE SE FATTA LORO...TE CONTINUI A CORRè....CURRè GUAIò CURRè....!!


pero' sei una merda, kazzo, comportati bbene... c'avemo ospiti... eccheccazzo... gia' te fai riconosce quanto si' strunz'???

offrigli da bere, morto di fame di uno statalino...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*ER PISTOLONE*

ER PISTOLONE L'HO MOSTRATO A TUA MOGLIE...E MI è PARSA PARECCHIO CONTENTA...MA NON PER MERITI MIEI...CON QUEL BIGATTINO CHE HAI IN MEZZO ALLE GAMBE...CI VOLEVA POCO....ENZINOOOO CURRè CURRè....CHE SE TI PIò TE SCANNO....!!!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

pio bove


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ER PISTOLONE L'HO MOSTRATO A TUA MOGLIE...E MI è PARSA PARECCHIO CONTENTA...MA NON PER MERITI MIEI...CON QUEL BIGATTINO CHE HAI IN MEZZO ALLE GAMBE...CI VOLEVA POCO....ENZINOOOO CURRè CURRè....CHE SE TI PIò TE SCANNO....!!!


ah si', ed allora sta' attento, ancora kazzone kome sei te spari in mezzo alle gambe e poi sulla Salaria te tocca limitarte ar pizzo alle puttane, compresa tu' madre che nun la riconosci mai perche' e' buio...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*TRISTANO*

CONIETTORR è SOLO BOVE...LA MOGLIE GRAN VACCA..MA NESSUNO DEI 2 è PIO..ANZI....!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*SE SPARO*

SE SPARO IN MEZZO ALLE GAMBE DI TUA MOGLIE MI PERDO IL PROIETTILE....DEVO STà ATTENTO HAI RAGIONE!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CONIETTORR è SOLO BOVE...LA MOGLIE GRAN VACCA..MA NESSUNO DEI 2 è PIO..ANZI....!!!


ao' te confonni, io so' maiale o coniglio ar massimo, l'hai appurato te, invece sei te che c'hai le corna...

d'artronde kazzone sei kazzone oseno'...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CONIETTORR è SOLO BOVE...LA MOGLIE GRAN VACCA..MA NESSUNO DEI 2 è PIO..ANZI....!!!


... ENZINOOOOOOOO.... ENZINOOOOOOOO... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> BEN ARRIVATA...E SCUSA LO SPETTACOLO...D'ALTRONDE...!!!!



cioè, a me mi avete sfanculato come sono entrata e alla brugolina le date il benvenuto??
potrei legarmela  al dito


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè, a me mi avete sfanculato come sono entrata e alla brugolina le date il benvenuto??
> potrei legarmela al dito


... di cosa ti lamenti?... ti abbiamo trattata più che bene... a proposito, dov'è il tuo thread?...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*ASUDEM*

HO SENTORE CHE DARTI IL BENVENUTO POTREBBE COSTARMI CARO...SAI HAI AMICIZIE STRANE....!!!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> CONIETTORR è SOLO BOVE...LA MOGLIE GRAN VACCA..MA NESSUNO DEI 2 è PIO..ANZI....!!!


 
tu e chen....vi leggo da giorni, scatenatissimi , ho l'acido lattico allo stomaco a forza di ridere.


 sei mitico


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ENZINOOOOOOOO.... ENZINOOOOOOOO... HI, HI, HI...


chekkina, chekkina fatte da' na' ripassata da Kant o se te piace er pesce piu' fresco, da Galimberti....


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> prendono di mira MM perchè va daccordo con chen . semplice.


Io per principio vado d'accordo con chiunque...anche con chi litigo. Ma essere accusato di essere una merda, no. Chi lo ha fatto lo dica pubblicamente, e dica perchè e come l'avrei sputtanato in mp. Altrimenti, se ha le palle, chieda scusa.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CHEN*

CHEN SECONDO TE PERCHè ENZINO NON VUOLE RISOLVERE LA QUESTIONE IN PRIVATO,PERCHè NON MI SCRIVE IN PVT DOVE POTERCI INCONTRARE?SECONDO TE è TIMIDO?O è SOLO VIGLIACCO?CHE DICI?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*M.M*

CHI TI HA ACCUSATO?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SE SPARO IN MEZZO ALLE GAMBE DI TUA MOGLIE MI PERDO IL PROIETTILE....DEVO STà ATTENTO HAI RAGIONE!!!


ma com'e' che a te te devo sempre spiega' du vorte le cose???

ah gia'!!!



























ao' sei te che rischi de rovina' er gioiello quanno te pulisci la canna.... ammesso che tu lo faccia almeno alle feste comandate e nun te ritrovi na' boscaglia che necessita da' forestale...

prova col napalm....


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io per principio vado d'accordo con chiunque...anche con chi litigo. Ma essere accusato di essere una merda, no. Chi lo ha fatto lo dica pubblicamente, e dica perchè e come l'avrei sputtanato in mp. Altrimenti, se ha le palle, chieda scusa.


 
tu sei una pesona corretta ed in più trovi spesso accordo con chen: questo per loro è imperdonabile.


perciò per la loro logica bistorta sei "nominato" come indesiderato.

vanno avanti ad illazioni, non avranno fegato di dirti nulla di preciso ma solo mezze accuse per farti passare quello che tu non sei.

è così MM.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CHI TI HA ACCUSATO?


 

oscuro, hanno iniziato anche con MM adesso!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CHI TI HA ACCUSATO?


Chi lo ha fatto lo sa. Se ha i coglioni, lo dica.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io per principio vado d'accordo con chiunque...anche con chi litigo. Ma essere accusato di essere una merda, no. Chi lo ha fatto lo dica pubblicamente, e dica perchè e come l'avrei sputtanato in mp. Altrimenti, se ha le palle, chieda scusa.


... sei una delle persone più intelligenti, brillanti e corrette di questo forum... chi ti ha detto che sei una merda, dovrebbe vergognarsi... profondamente...


----------



## brugola (21 Febbraio 2008)

grazie dell'accoglienza!
Mi avete accolto, e io ve ne sono grata.
Come faccio a diventare super utente spaziale?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*M.M*

NON LO FARANNO MAI!!!COMUNQUE SON SENZA PAROLE!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> grazie dell'accoglienza!
> Mi avete accolto, e io ve ne sono grata.
> Come faccio a diventare super utente spaziale?


effettuare il log out e poi rientrare con il log in di Actarus.


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> oscuro, hanno iniziato anche con MM adesso!!!!!


Me ne strafotto...l'importante e che io sappia che non è vero! Ma voglio vedere se questa persona ha il coraggio di dire che si è sbagliata (anche in privato), oppure capirò che sono io a non capirci un cazzo a valutare la gente.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CHEN SECONDO TE PERCHè ENZINO NON VUOLE RISOLVERE LA QUESTIONE IN PRIVATO,PERCHè NON MI SCRIVE IN PVT DOVE POTERCI INCONTRARE?SECONDO TE è TIMIDO?O è SOLO VIGLIACCO?CHE DICI?


e dalli...kazzo' io te vojo sderena' ufficialmente ed oltre il servizietto te vojo puro zanza' il 5 dello stipendio oltre alla liquidazione e pe' tu moje, me despiace, ma ciccia.... tanto con il rikkone co' cui sta mo' dei tuoi stracci da morto de fame nun se ne fa un kazzo... ma io si'... m'allargo i muri ....


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> NON LO FARANNO MAI!!!COMUNQUE SON SENZA PAROLE!


 
con l'attacco a MM stanno oltrepassando tutti i limiti della decenza.


ora dimmi tu oscuro quando mai MM si è comportato scorretamente con qualcuno.
come dice chen, è una delle persone più intelligenti e posate del forum.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CHEN SECONDO TE PERCHè ENZINO NON VUOLE RISOLVERE LA QUESTIONE IN PRIVATO,PERCHè NON MI SCRIVE IN PVT DOVE POTERCI INCONTRARE?SECONDO TE è TIMIDO?O è SOLO VIGLIACCO?CHE DICI?


... VEDI, LA "_SINDROME DI ENZINO_" E', APPUNTO, UNA SINDROME... UN QUADRO ASSAI COMPLESSO... TIPICO DI QUESTI SOGGETTI DISTURBATI... D'ALTRA PARTE, L'HAI GUARDATO?... IO NON LO CACO NEMMENO DI STRISCIO... MENTRE LUI MI CORRE DIETRO COME UN PULCIOSO BASTARDINO ABBAIANTE... CHE CI VUOI FARE?... COME DICO SEMPRE, C'E' POSTO PER TUTTI... ANCHE PER LA FECCIA... PER I MORTI DI FAME... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Me ne strafotto...l'importante e che io sappia che non è vero! Ma voglio vedere se questa persona ha il coraggio di dire che si è sbagliata (anche in privato), oppure capirò che sono io a non capirci un cazzo a valutare la gente.


 
vediamo se si scusa con te almeno in privato.
ma...se è in chiaro che ti ha offeso, in chiaro dovrebbe scusarsi.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> NON LO FARANNO MAI!!!COMUNQUE *SON SENZA PAROLE*!


e mica e' na' novita'...fatte fa' un prestito, pezzente e comincia a compra' quarche vocale...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*SOGNA*

EMBE...CONIETORR...PER FREGA ME...INSOMMA....ME PARE CHE FINO AD ORA NA BELLA INCARCATA...L'HAI AVUTA TU...COMUNQUE A VOI DEL PVT...AVETE RAGIONE...QUESTO SE CACASOTTO........!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... di cosa ti lamenti?... ti abbiamo trattata più che bene... a proposito, dov'è il tuo thread?...




Ancora tu?? Ma hai le manie di persecuzione?? Meno ti si caga più ti azzecchi?
Su Giacomino, fatti in là. Non m'interessi. Punto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> EMBE...CONIETORR...PER FREGA ME...INSOMMA....ME PARE CHE FINO AD ORA NA BELLA INCARCATA...L'HAI AVUTA TU...COMUNQUE A VOI DEL PVT...AVETE RAGIONE...QUESTO SE *CACASOTTO*........!!


... SECONDO ME GLI HANNO ANCHE CACATO SOPRA... S'E' PER QUESTO... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

*asudem*

toglimi una curiosità:
sei arrivata qui per caso o ti ha invitato qualcuno ex DOL?


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ancora tu?? Ma hai le manie di persecuzione?? Meno ti si caga più ti azzecchi?
> Su Giacomino, fatti in là. Non m'interessi. Punto.


... HI, HI, HI... PAURA, EH?... HI, HI, HI... SEI RIDICOLA... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> toglimi una curiosità:
> sei arrivata qui per caso o ti ha invitato qualcuno ex DOL?


... MA NO, HA DETTO CHE E' FRESCA FRESCA... APPENA FATTA... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ancora tu?? Ma hai le manie di persecuzione?? Meno ti si caga più ti azzecchi?
> Su Giacomino, fatti in là.* Non m'interessi*. Punto.


 
chi ti interessa allora?
come mai non hai raccontato ancora la tua storia e nemmeno ti sei presentata?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> EMBE...CONIETORR...PER FREGA ME...INSOMMA....ME PARE CHE FINO AD ORA NA BELLA INCARCATA...L'HAI AVUTA TU...COMUNQUE A VOI DEL PVT...AVETE RAGIONE...QUESTO SE CACASOTTO........!!


ah certo come dici te.... mo' te saluto che vado a far pappetta, dato che anche oggi c'ho appetito...

ao' tra te che me stimoli l'appetito e quell'artro kazzone de Chen che me stimola l'intestino.... minkia sto forumme o' dovrebbe passa' a mutua...


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... MA NO, HA DETTO CHE E' FRESCA FRESCA... APPENA FATTA... HI, HI, HI...


 
no, non è fresca, è reciclata.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... HI, HI, HI... PAURA, EH?... HI, HI, HI... SEI RIDICOLA... HI, HI, HI...


ho promesso che me starò buonina buonina e non raccolgo più di tanto.
paura?? e di chi? di che? ah! di te.
Giacomino, dammi retta, molla il colpo.
Fidati.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CONIETORR*

VAI VAI..CURRè CURRè...COMUNQUE STAI FACENDO RIDERE MOLTI....51 ANNI E CACARSI SOTTO COSì DAI,NON SEI UN BELL'ESEMPIO..PROPRIO NO!!SPERO DI NON ARRIVARCI A 51 ANNI SE DEVO FARE LE TUE FIGURE DI MERDA....MI VERGOGNO PER TE!CIAO MAIALE...CURRè CURRè GUAIO.....!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*ASEDUM*

ACCATTIVANTE IL POSTO...CHE TE NE PARE?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> chi ti interessa allora?
> come mai non hai raccontato ancora la tua storia e nemmeno ti sei presentata?



vuoi l'autobiografia? 
Scusa tanto ma c'è l'obbligo di presentare la carta d'identità?
e poi, visto l'andazzo, ci vado pianino con le confidenze  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vengo da un forum dove scriveva Anna. Già detto ieri.

"Non m'interessi" era riferito a chi provoca senza neanche conoscermi, avendomi già etichettata come clone o barzelletta. 
Non m'interessano gli insulti immotivati e senza costrutto. Quando mi conoscerà meglio e se lo riterrà opportuno m'insulterà come sua consuetudine.
prima però no.
La storia delle persone si legge dai suoi commenti e da cosa esprime.
ma sopratutto da cosa si vuole leggere


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> VAI VAI..CURRè CURRè...COMUNQUE STAI FACENDO RIDERE MOLTI....51 ANNI E CACARSI SOTTO COSì DAI,NON SEI UN BELL'ESEMPIO..PROPRIO NO!!SPERO DI NON ARRIVARCI A 51 ANNI SE DEVO FARE LE TUE FIGURE DI MERDA....MI VERGOGNO PER TE!CIAO MAIALE...CURRè CURRè GUAIO.....!!


 
hai notato stamattina sotto casa di Enzo è arrivato la betoniera per gli spurchi acque nere?


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi l'autobiografia?
> Scusa tanto ma c'è l'obbligo di presentare la carta d'identità?
> e poi, visto l'andazzo, ci vado pianino con le confidenze
> 
> ...


 
questo sito ha un forum che si chiama tradimento.

è d'uso comune presentarsi, raccontare un po la propria storia, come mai tu scrivi qui e non vuoi dire nulla di te?

e guarda caso....arrivi qui e.....attacchi chen ed oscuro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






sei molto strana, Ti ha invitato Anna a iscriverti qui?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*TRISTANO*

A MEDUSA INTERESSA QUALCUNO CHE PRIMA O POI LA INSULTERà COME SUA CONSUETUDINE......TRISTANO TI HA RISPOSTO:CONIETORR...IL MAIALE!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *ho promesso che me starò buonina buonina e non raccolgo più di tanto.*
> paura?? e di chi? di che? ah! di te.
> Giacomino, dammi retta, molla il colpo.
> Fidati.


... DA NOTARE LA DOTTA COSTRUZIONE DELLA FRASE... CON UN MISERABILE PASSAGGIO DAL PASSATO, AL FUTURO E, SUBITANEA-_MENTE_, AL PRESENTE... COSI'... SOAVE-_MENTE_... COME PASSAR DALLA CACCA ALLA MERDA E, INFINE, ALLA PISCIA...

*... IMPARA A SCRIVERE, PIRLA!...*​


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> A MEDUSA INTERESSA QUALCUNO CHE PRIMA O POI LA INSULTERà COME SUA CONSUETUDINE......TRISTANO TI HA RISPOSTO:CONIETORR...IL MAIALE!!


 
già......


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

che poi si notano "certe" persone che continuano a mandare messaggi privati e raramente intervengono sul forum.

aveva ragione chi diceva che c'è un forum parellelo.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

No, non mi ha invitata Anna. Ho saputo da poco che Anna era shine
Leggo ogni tanto qui persone che scrivevano sul forum dov'ero.
Non mi risultava che si dovesse scrivere la propria storia.
Comunque ho 41 anni, milanese . per ora non saprei che altro  dire.
Non vi conosco, non mi viene istintivo raccontarmi di più
Dol non so neanche che cosa sia. 
Scrivevo solo su metro e conosco qui dentro solo ex di metro (più per passaparola che per averli letti).
Ok?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*BENVENUTA*

HO LA SENSAZIONE STRANA...COME DI CONOSCERTI...!!!


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> No, non mi ha invitata Anna. Ho saputo da poco che Anna era shine
> Leggo ogni tanto qui persone che scrivevano sul forum dov'ero.
> Non mi risultava che si dovesse scrivere la propria storia.
> Comunque ho 41 anni, milanese . per ora non saprei che altro dire.
> ...


 
si, ok, è già una buona cosa questa.
ti suggerisco, prima eventualmente di attaccare delle persone come per esempio chen od oscuro o altri, di leggere un po qua e la la storia di questo forum.


giusto perchè questi attacchi eventuali non risultino degli azzardi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> No, non mi ha invitata Anna. Ho saputo da poco che Anna era shine
> Leggo ogni tanto qui persone che scrivevano sul forum dov'ero.
> Non mi risultava che si dovesse scrivere la propria storia.
> Comunque ho 41 anni, milanese . per ora non saprei che altro dire.
> ...


... E ALLORA, METTITI TRANQUILLA... CHE HAI UNA CERTA ETA'... FATTI I CAZZI TUOI... E SAPPI CHE QUI NON SI SCHERZA... ALMENO FINO A CHE CI SARA' CHEN... HI, HI, HI... CHIARA L'ANTI-_FONA_?... PRATICA IL TUO _CUL_-TO... PREGA I TUOI DEI... E NON ROMPERE I COGLIONI... OPPURE TI FACCIO LA BARBA... A FIL DI SPADA... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> HO LA SENSAZIONE STRANA...COME DI CONOSCERTI...!!!


... NO, OSCURO, NO... E' NUOVA... APPENA "FATTA"... FRESCA, FRESCA... FRESCHISSIMA... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CHEN*

L'AVVENTO DI MEDUSA NON è CASUALE...PRIMA ERA SU METROPOLIS....NON è CASUALE!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> HO LA SENSAZIONE STRANA...COME DI CONOSCERTI...!!!


Aleeeeeee', mo' sapremo pure che dormi co' l'orsacchiotto de peluche ner lettone de mammina e paparino co' a' luce accesa... 

Scusa ma in bocca che c'hai che nun se vede bene da qua... pero' nun me pare ne' er dito ne' er ciuccio... 







































Ps: ao' ma smettila de grida', te pijano pe' pazzo in caserma....


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'AVVENTO DI MEDUSA NON è CASUALE...PRIMA ERA SU METROPOLIS....NON è CASUALE!!


... OSCURO, FLATLANDIA E' DOTATA DI _COLLEKTORR FOGNARI _AMPI E BEN DISLOCATI... NON SARA' DI CERTO QUALCHE METRO CUBO DI MERDA IN PIU'... A CREARE PROBLEMI DI DEPUR-_AZIONE_... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'AVVENTO DI MEDUSA NON è CASUALE...PRIMA ERA SU METROPOLIS....NON è CASUALE!!


tregua... seriamente...

ma anche tu e Chen eravate su Metropolis???

Ps: peccato... a sapello.... magari era ancora aperto adesso...























ok fine tregua... se ricomincia...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CONIETORR*

IO IN BOCCA HO UN CIUCCIO....TU I CIUCCIOTTI LI FAI AI CAMIONISTI DI COLORE NELLE AREE DI SERVIZIO....INSOMMA CONIETORR SEI SEMPRE ER PEGGIO KOIONE!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

a parte lo stuzzicadenti riciclato che credo di sapere chi sia, eh giacomino?  non conosco né oscuro né tristano né altri ,ripeto, che non fossero su metro.
relax and enjoy
pis en lov


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a parte lo stuzzicadenti riciclato che credo di sapere chi sia, eh giacomino? non conosco né oscuro né tristano né altri ,ripeto, che non fossero su metro.
> relax and enjoy
> pis en lov


... HI, HI, HI... TU CREDI DI CONOSCERMI?... HI, HI, HI... GUARDA CHE NON SONO MAI ANDATO A PROSTITUTE... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> *IO IN BOCCA HO UN CIUCCIO.*...TU I CIUCCIOTTI LI FAI AI CAMIONISTI DI COLORE NELLE AREE DI SERVIZIO....INSOMMA CONIETORR SEI SEMPRE ER PEGGIO KOIONE!!


se' alla fragola e ritardante....

ao'... hai capito pero' tu' padre???.... c'ha ancora cartucce da spara'... te' vist' e ccummsefa', mantieni alta la bandiera de' famiggia.... cribbio... sei proprio er disonore in tutto e per tutto...

pero' scusa nun vale, tu sei avvantaggiato, e' abuso di potere.... scommetto che te l'ha detto tu madre co' le "kolleghe" che operano in zona...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CHEN*

QUINDI NON FREQUENTI LA MOGLIE DI CONIETORR?DAI.....PER 5 EURI....MI DELUDI CHEN!!!


----------



## brugola (21 Febbraio 2008)

Sono ancora in tempo per votare?


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUINDI NON FREQUENTI LA MOGLIE DI CONIETORR?DAI.....PER 5 EURI....MI DELUDI CHEN!!!


... HI, HI, HI... 5 EURI, PER QUELLA_ MER_-_CAN_-ZIA, MI SEMBRANO DAVVERO TROPPI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*INFATTI*

INFATTI CONIETORR FACCIO BATTE TUA MADRE SENZA PAPPA...NUN SE LA KALZA PIU NESSUNO...INFATTI PER CAPIRE DI CHI SEI FIGLIO POVERINA STA CON LA TOMBOLA...PERO VISTO QUEL MOSCERINO CHE HAI FRA LE GAMBE NON DOVREBBE ESSER DIFFICILE...MO STA ENRA TUA FIGLAI QUì ME SA CHE HO DA Fò CIAà CONIGLIO!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> Sono ancora in tempo per votare?


... ACCOMODATI... CLONE IN PIU'... CLONE IN MENO... I CONTI LI FACCIAMO ALLLA FINE... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUINDI NON FREQUENTI LA MOGLIE DI CONIETORR?DAI.....PER 5 EURI....MI DELUDI CHEN!!!


ao' visto che siete in zona, occhio che er kazzone ha 80 tacche sulla pistola, percio' col trojaio veneto, me sa che un pezzo de dna dei tuoi bastardi po' esse suo...

controlla... sceri'... magari risparmi sugli alimenti e t'escono le sigarette a fine mese...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> INFATTI CONIETORR FACCIO BATTE TUA MADRE SENZA PAPPA...NUN SE LA KALZA PIU NESSUNO...INFATTI PER CAPIRE DI CHI SEI FIGLIO POVERINA STA CON LA TOMBOLA...PERO VISTO QUEL MOSCERINO CHE HAI FRA LE GAMBE NON DOVREBBE ESSER DIFFICILE...MO STA ENRA TUA FIGLAI QUì ME SA CHE HO DA Fò CIAà CONIGLIO!!!


... ENZINOOOOOOOOO.... ENZINOOOOOOOOOOO... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... HI, HI, HI... TU CREDI DI CONOSCERMI?... HI, HI, HI... GUARDA CHE NON SONO MAI ANDATO A PROSTITUTE... HI, HI, HI...


ammetto: c'è stato un periodo in cui facevo brutte frequentazioni 

	
	
		
		
	


	





pis en lov (più pis che lov)


----------



## Old Cat (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ACCOMODATI... CLONE IN PIU'... CLONE IN MENO... I CONTI LI FACCIAMO ALLLA FINE... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> INFATTI CONIETORR FACCIO BATTE TUA MADRE SENZA PAPPA...NUN SE LA KALZA PIU NESSUNO...INFATTI PER CAPIRE DI CHI SEI FIGLIO POVERINA STA CON LA TOMBOLA...PERO VISTO QUEL MOSCERINO CHE HAI FRA LE GAMBE NON DOVREBBE ESSER DIFFICILE...MO STA ENRA TUA FIGLAI QUì ME SA CHE HO DA Fò CIAà CONIGLIO!!!


NON INSISTEREEEEEE.... NON TI FIDANZI CO' MI' FIJAAAAAAAAA....

a meno che nun me procuri (tanto tu sai dove... capisc' amme...  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  )   un plasma da 60 pollici, (cosi' poi te li ciucci e per un po' te distrai) una telecamera ad alta definizione, un proiettore sempre ai definiscion e un set completo de sanitari che devo rifa' er bagno... ao' poi se nun me levi le multe, te ne ritorni a fa' le pippe....

D'ACCCCCCOOORRRRRDDDOOOO????


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CONIETORR*

STAI ATTENTO CONIETORR...NON PUOI DIFFAMARE CATEGORIE...ATTENTO CHE HAI QUEL CULO SGARRUPATO A RISCHIO..ATTENTO....P!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ammetto: c'è stato un periodo in cui *facevo* *brutte* frequentazioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... _FACEVO_?... HI, HI, HI... MA QUESTA E' UN FENOMENO... _FACEVI_ BRUTTE FREQUENTAZIONI?... HI, HI, HI... LE FREQUENTAZIONI, *PIRLA*, NON SI _FANNO_... LE FREQUENTAZIONI SI _HANNO_... HI, HI, HI... INOLTRE, LE FREQUENTAZIONI NON POSSONO ESSERE_ BRUTTE_... AL MASSIMO, SONO _CATTIVE_... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... MADONNA CHE

*ANAL-FABETA  *​


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> STAI ATTENTO CONIETORR...NON PUOI DIFFAMARE CATEGORIE...ATTENTO CHE HAI QUEL CULO SGARRUPATO A RISCHIO..ATTENTO....P!!!!


... OSCURO, NON ESSERE TROPPO CATTIVO CON _ENZINO_... LO STAI STRAPAZZANDO COME UNO STRACCETTO PER PULIRE I CESSI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> STAI ATTENTO CONIETORR...NON PUOI DIFFAMARE CATEGORIE...ATTENTO CHE HAI QUEL CULO SGARRUPATO A RISCHIO..ATTENTO....P!!!!


a me me piace er rischio.... 

a te no???

T'HO DETTO CHE ER TUO KULO SARTA... HAI VOJA ECCOME SARTA....

chissa' se er giudice nun s'inkuriosisce de sape' sto kazzo d'Oscuro che interloquisce eccchiee'!!!!


----------



## brugola (21 Febbraio 2008)

non so per chi votare....
chi offre di più?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _FACEVO_?... HI, HI, HI... MA QUESTA E' UN FENOMENO... _FACEVI_ BRUTTE FREQUENTAZIONI?... HI, HI, HI... LE FREQUENTAZIONI, *PIRLA*, NON SI _FANNO_... LE FREQUENTAZIONI SI _HANNO_... HI, HI, HI... INOLTRE, LE FREQUENTAZIONI NON POSSONO ESSERE_ BRUTTE_... AL MASSIMO, SONO _CATTIVE_... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... MADONNA CHE
> 
> *ANAL-FABETA
> 
> ...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzz
zzz
vota antonio


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non so per chi votare....
> chi offre di più?


... GUARDA CHE QUI, NON PUOI FARE COME FAI SUI MARCIAPIEDI DOVE LAVORI... OK?... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non so per chi votare....
> chi offre di più?


dipende se la classifica e' sui piu' kazzoni... allora Chen e' in pole position e punteresti anche sul vincente... 

fidate...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


... COLPITA... E AFFONDATA... TI CONVIENE SCRIVERE TUTTE "zzzzzzzzzz"... PERCHE' SONO QUI... CHE TI ASPETTO... PER SPUTACCHIARTI... PUBBLICAMENTE... HI, HI, HI... ANALFABETA...


----------



## brugola (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... GUARDA CHE QUI, NON PUOI FARE COME FAI SUI MARCIAPIEDI DOVE LAVORI... OK?... HI, HI, HI...


perchè no??


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... GUARDA CHE QUI, NON PUOI FARE COME FAI SUI MARCIAPIEDI DOVE LAVORI... OK?... HI, HI, HI...


bell'ambientino. Compliments.
Parli tanto di libertà del forum  e  cerchi (inutilmente)  di buttar fuori nuovi utenti con classe ed eleganza.
pis


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> perchè no??


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*CONIETORR*

CONIETORR L'UNICA COSA CHE VEDO SARTà E TUA FIGLIA...DA UNA NERCHIA ALL'ALTRA...!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CONIETORR L'UNICA COSA CHE VEDO SARTà E TUA FIGLIA...DA UNA NERCHIA ALL'ALTRA...!!


tutta invidia la tua... sorcio....























chissa' tu' moje... la sera col nuovo manico....

t'ho anche questa (anzi doppietta...) alla faccia di quell'impotente....

e tu a rosikaaaaaaaa'... co' la Moana Pozzi...(bonanima)...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bell'ambientino. Compliments.
> Parli tanto di libertà del forum e cerchi (inutilmente) di buttar fuori nuovi utenti con classe ed eleganza.
> pis


... nuovi utenti... sì... quante cose sai... non sai scrivere... ma sai tante altre cose... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> perchè no??


... perché il contesto è diverso, capisci?... gli obiettivi, sono diversi... i modi... le usanze... qui, _andiamo_ solo con gli esseri umani... quindi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... nuovi utenti... sì... quante cose sai... non sai scrivere... ma sai tante altre cose... hi, hi, hi...


cominci ad avvertire una leggera stretta al busone??

preokkupato???

mettice questo.... che fa sempre bene... toh...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... nuovi utenti... sì... quante cose sai... non sai scrivere... ma sai tante altre cose... hi, hi, hi...


io e brugola siamo nuovi utenti, caro.
fattene una ragione e vai a giocare più in là


----------



## Old Angel (21 Febbraio 2008)

Non vi pare che state esagerando?

O è un nuovo gioco di società?


Toglietemi anche una curiosità? ma Dol alla fine era diventato così?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Non vi pare che state esagerando?
> 
> O è un nuovo gioco di società?
> 
> ...


certo che no....

nun se potevano allega' le foto... e nun ce stavano manco i MP...

na' stamberga proprio... senza tecnologggia... e col piccione viaggiatore i tempi si allungavano... na' noia......


----------



## brugola (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché il contesto è diverso, capisci?... gli obiettivi, sono diversi... i modi... le usanze... qui, _andiamo_ solo con gli esseri umani... quindi... hi, hi, hi...


uh che cagnara, cambieranno giusto le modalità di pagamento ma per il resto non vedo molte differenze ih ih


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io e brugola siamo nuovi utenti, caro.
> fattene una ragione e vai a giocare più in là


... SEI VENTRILOQUO?... PARLI ANCHE PER BRUGOLA?... HI, HI, HI... MA GUARDA... NON SEI NEMMENO IN GRADO DI SCRIVERE CORRETTAMENTE, IN ITALIANO, PER TE, E TI AZZARDI A SCRIVERE ANCHE PER GLI ALTRI... HI, HI, HI... SUBLIME... NOTEVOLE...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> uh che cagnara, cambieranno giusto le modalità di pagamento ma per il resto non vedo molte differenze ih ih


... HO CAPITO, PER TE, SEMPRE DI _DARLA VIA_ TRATTASI... CONTENTA TU... HI, HI, HI... IN FIN DEI CONTI, CON IL TUO CULO, SEI LIBERA DI FAR QUEL CHE TI PARE... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## brugola (21 Febbraio 2008)

W la democrazia


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2008)

*Risoluzione Onu N°1861 (sto numero non mi e' nuovo...mah)*

.. anzi... mi autosposto...

occhio che faccio manovra...


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> W la democrazia


...STIAMO LOTTANDO, DA GIORNI, PER LA DEMOCRAZIA E PER LA LIBERTA'... IL FORUM SI E' RIVOLTATO CONTRO UN GRUPPO DI FACINOROSI, LAZZARONI, CANAGLIE, DELINQUENTI E LADRI, CAPEGGIATI DA UN FARABUTTO DI NOME "FEDIFRAGO", CHE VOLEVANO IMPOSSESSARSI DEL FORUM... DETTAR LEGGE... NORME... REGOLE... ATTRAVERSO UN MODERATORE LORO SERVO... PRONO AI LORO SPORCHI INTERESSI... STIAMO COMBATTENDO PER UNA NOBILE CAUSA E PER IL RISPETTO DELLE VOLONTA' DEL PADRE FONDATORE CHE MAI HA VOLUTO CAPIBASTONE IN QUESTO FORUM... SIAMO IN TANTI... E TANTI ALTRI SONO PRONTI A VENIRE QUI AL MIO COMANDO... SCHIERE DI NINJA E DIVISIONI ARMATE DI SAMURAI, SONO PRONTE AD INVADERE QUESTO FORUM... COMBATTIAMO AFFINCHE', QUI, ESISTA UN SOLO ED UNICO POTERE: QUELLO DI *ADMIN-ZEUS*... L'UNICO POTERE CHE SIAMO DISPOSTI AD ACCETTARE... *ADMIN-ZEUS* HA RICEVUTO LO SCETTRO DEL COMANDO DAL PADRE FONDATORE... E COSI' DEVE ESSERE... COMBATTIAMO PER IL RISPETTO DELLE VOLONTA' DI CHI HA COSTRUITO QUESTO FORUM... FERMEREMO NOI QUESTE CANAGLIE! 


CHENSAMURAI


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...STIAMO LOTTANDO, DA GIORNI, PER LA DEMOCRAZIA E PER LA LIBERTA'... IL FORUM SI E' RIVOLTATO CONTRO UN GRUPPO DI FACINOROSI, LAZZARONI, CANAGLIE, DELINQUENTI E LADRI, CAPEGGIATI DA UN FARABUTTO DI NOME "FEDIFRAGO", CHE VOLEVANO IMPOSSESSARSI DEL FORUM... DETTAR LEGGE... NORME... REGOLE... ATTRAVERSO UN MODERATORE LORO SERVO... PRONO AI LORO SPORCHI INTERESSI... STIAMO COMBATTENDO PER UNA NOBILE CAUSA E PER IL RISPETTO DELLE VOLONTA' DEL PADRE FONDATORE CHE MAI HA VOLUTO CAPIBASTONE IN QUESTO FORUM... SIAMO IN TANTI... E TANTI ALTRI SONO PRONTI A VENIRE QUI AL MIO COMANDO... SCHIERE DI NINJA E DIVISIONI ARMATE DI SAMURAI, SONO PRONTE AD INVADERE QUESTO FORUM... COMBATTIAMO AFFINCHE', QUI, ESISTA UN SOLO ED UNICO POTERE: QUELLO DI *ADMIN-ZEUS*... L'UNICO POTERE CHE SIAMO DISPOSTI AD ACCETTARE... *ADMIN-ZEUS* HA RICEVUTO LO SCETTRO DEL COMANDO DAL PADRE FONDATORE... E COSI' DEVE ESSERE... COMBATTIAMO PER IL RISPETTO DELLE VOLONTA' DI CHI HA COSTRUITO QUESTO FORUM... FERMEREMO NOI QUESTE CANAGLIE!
> 
> 
> CHENSAMURAI


schiere di ninja????
hai provato a sostituire il gin tonic col cappuccino a colazione?
visto che sei esperto, c'è un limite giornaliero di cazzate da non superare?
Oddio, leggendoti direi di no 

	
	
		
		
	


	








insomma , a ruota libera mi par di capire


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sei una delle persone più intelligenti, brillanti e corrette di questo forum...


Concordo.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> certo che no....
> 
> nun se potevano allega' le foto... e nun ce stavano manco i MP...
> 
> na' stamberga proprio... senza tecnologggia... e col piccione viaggiatore i tempi si allungavano... na' noia......


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> schiere di ninja????
> hai provato a sostituire il gin tonic col cappuccino a colazione?
> visto che sei esperto, c'è un limite giornaliero di cazzate da non superare?
> Oddio, leggendoti direi di no
> ...


... SE LE CANAGLIE PRENDERANNO IL POTERE... ALMENO CINQUANTA PERSONE, SONO PRONTE A REGISTRARSI IN QUESTO FORUM... CINQUANTA, TRA NINJA E SAMURAI... ALLORA SI', CHE NE VEDREMO DELLE BELLE... ASPETTANO SOLO UN MIO SEGNALE... SE *ADMIN-ZEUS* VIENE TOCCATO, QUI DENTRO SARA' L'INFERNO... TE LO POSSO ASSICURARE... DI QUESTO FORUM, NON RIMARRANNO CHE _MACERIE FUMANTI_... CI SONO CINQUANTA AMICI MIEI DA TUTTO IL MONDO... SPIETATI COMBATTENTI... PRONTI A SCATENARE L'INFERNO... ATTENDO SOLO DI VEDERE COME EVOLVE LA SITUAZIONE... POI SI PROCEDE... ALLORA SI', VEDREMO CADAVERI FUMANTI PER LE STRADE DI _FLATLANDIA_... RIMETTEREMO *ADMIN-ZEUS* AL POSTO CHE GLI SPETTA... QUELLO VOLUTO DA CHI HA FONDATO QUESTA CITTA'...


----------



## brugola (21 Febbraio 2008)

venghino signori venghino 
che qui c'è il vino buono


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

*Stuzzicadenti*

Avete già iniziato la costruzione della muraglia coi lego?
Servono biglie e cerbottane?


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo.


Grazie. Vale anche per te!


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Avete già iniziato la costruzione della muraglia coi lego?
> Servono biglie e cerbottane?


... CORREGGI QUELL'ORRIBILE "_BIVII_"... IGNORANTE ANALFABETA... SI SCRIVE "_BIVI_"... CON UNA SOLA "I"... PIRLA!... HI, HI, HI... MADONNA, IL TUO ITALIANO E' DAVVERO ORRIBILE... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old ellebi (21 Febbraio 2008)

*chen*

Un tantino esagerato ma chiaro nell'esprimere il concetto. Però mi chiedo perché tu vada avanti a perdere il tuo tempo con signore acide e appassite, nani e analfabeti?


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Un tantino esagerato ma chiaro nell'esprimere il concetto. Però mi chiedo perché tu vada avanti a perdere il tuo tempo con signore acide e appassite, nani e analfabeti?


... QUANDO SI TRATTA DI COMBATTERE PER LA LIBERTA', NON FACCIO DISTINZIONI... STO COMBATTENDO ANCHE PER I TUOI DIRITTI... OGNI FORMA DI POTERE COERCITIVO E', ONTOLOGICAMENTE, MALE... IO SONO PER LA LIBERTA' ASSOLUTA... L'UOMO NON E' FATTO PER LE CATENE... MA I FARABUTTI SONO TANTI... E AMANO I PROCESSI, LE CONDANNE E LE PRIGIONI... AMANO L'ESERCIZIO DEL POTERE... GODONO NEL BANNARE, NELL'EMARGINARE, NEL CENSURARE, NEL CASSARE... CHI HA FONDATO QUESTO FORUM HA ESPRESSAMENTE VIETATO LA PRESENZA DI CAPIBASTONE... DI CAPIMANDAMENTO... HA VOLUTO CREARE UN LUOGO DI LIBERTA'... CHE IO CHIAMO FLATLANDIA... E DOBBIAMO IMPEDIRE CHE DIVENTI COME IL CARCERE DI ALCATRAZ... RIPETO, HO CINQUANTA NINJA E SAMURAI, PRONTI AD INTERVENIRE...


----------



## Old ellebi (21 Febbraio 2008)

*Chen*

Come preferisci. Ti rinngrazio di combattere per la mia libertà... cat pensa ai tuoi 5 figli ... mi manca il ritornello


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Come preferisci. Ti rinngrazio di combattere per la mia libertà... cat pensa ai tuoi 5 figli ... mi manca il ritornello


... GUARDA, QUELLA DI TIRARE IN BALLO I PERSINO I FIGLI DI QUESTA DONNA, E' LA COSA PIU' SCHIFOSA CHE HO LETTO QUI DENTRO... ED E' L'INSANA ABITUDINE DI GENTE COME MARI' E COME IL CAPOBANDA FEDIFRAGO... GIOCANO CON LE TESTE DI BAMBINI INNOCENTI... DIMMI, DARESTI, A GENTE SIMILE, IL POTERE DI CENSURARE?... ECCO PERCHE' COMBATTO... COMBATTO I LAZZARONI... E LE CANAGLIE...


----------



## Old ellebi (21 Febbraio 2008)

*Chen*

Trovo la cosa terribile, nel senso di tirare in ballo i bimbi, poi subentra un senso di pena. Se è vero che chi si cela dietro il nick Marì denuncia all'anagrafe 61 anni il tutto è davvero triste.


----------



## Old chensamurai (21 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Trovo la cosa terribile, nel senso di tirare in ballo i bimbi, poi subentra un senso di pena. Se è vero che chi si cela dietro il nick Marì denuncia all'anagrafe 61 anni il tutto è davvero triste.


... PENSA CHE VORREBBERO FARE LORO I MODERATORI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2008)

*ragazzi*

CHEN,LB,IO ULTIMAMENTE HO LETTO COSE RACCAPRICCIANTI...RINFACCIARE AD UNA DONNA 5 FIGLI è QUALCOSA DI SCONCERTANTE....HO LETTO INNEGGIAMENTI ALLE FOIBE....DI SPARATORIE,DI ASSASSINI...INSOMMA UN QUDRO DA BRIVIDO....!POCHE STORIE QUESTA DISCESA NEL TURPE,QUESTO SALTO DI QUALITà....è STATO DECRETATO DALL'ENTRATA DEI PROFUGHI DI DOL,NON TUTTI MA UNA BUONA PARTE....QUALCUNO HA CAVALCATO L'ONDA E SI è ASSOCIATO A LORO, PER MOTIVI PERSONALI....MA QUESTI FATTI SON INCONTESTABILI...!SON STATI BANNATI DI Là E SON VENUTI QUà CON LO STESSO SPIRITO....L'AMMETTO IL LIVELLO RAGGIUNTO...è VERAMENTE SCADENTE...E NON PARLO DI INSULTI NEI QUALI ME LA CAVO ANCHE IO EGREGIAMENTE...MA SULLO SPUTTANAMENTO E LA MESSA IN PIAZZA DI QUESTIONI PRIVATE!!!!SE QUALCUNO SE NE DEVE ANDARE....CREDO SAPPIAMI CHI ACCOMPAGNARE ALLA PORTA....!!!


----------



## Old Alex70 (21 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Alex, non parlavo per te...capsico che possa nn fregartene nulla...era per giusy che si è in qualche modo sentita esclusa dai discorsi...e a lei evidentemente interessava....ma non c'è problema...


parlavo si per me, ma era anche un consiglio a giusy di disinteressarsi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ovvio, non c'è problema....


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CHEN,LB,IO ULTIMAMENTE HO LETTO COSE RACCAPRICCIANTI...RINFACCIARE AD UNA DONNA 5 FIGLI è QUALCOSA DI SCONCERTANTE....HO LETTO INNEGGIAMENTI ALLE FOIBE....DI SPARATORIE,DI ASSASSINI...INSOMMA UN QUDRO DA BRIVIDO....!POCHE STORIE QUESTA DISCESA NEL TURPE,QUESTO SALTO DI QUALITà....è STATO DECRETATO DALL'ENTRATA DEI PROFUGHI DI DOL,NON TUTTI MA UNA BUONA PARTE....QUALCUNO HA CAVALCATO L'ONDA E SI è ASSOCIATO A LORO, PER MOTIVI PERSONALI....MA QUESTI FATTI SON INCONTESTABILI...!SON STATI BANNATI DI Là E SON VENUTI QUà CON LO STESSO SPIRITO....L'AMMETTO IL LIVELLO RAGGIUNTO...è VERAMENTE SCADENTE...E NON PARLO DI INSULTI NEI QUALI ME LA CAVO ANCHE IO EGREGIAMENTE...MA SULLO SPUTTANAMENTO E LA MESSA IN PIAZZA DI QUESTIONI PRIVATE!!!!SE QUALCUNO SE NE DEVE ANDARE....CREDO SAPPIAMI CHI ACCOMPAGNARE ALLA PORTA....!!!
































raccapricciante...


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2008)

*MOLTO EDIFICANTE*

MOLTO EDIFICANTE................ 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !!


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MOLTO EDIFICANTE................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah sì, sì... davvero edificante... ma soprattutto illuminante...


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2008)

*ILLUMINANTE*

ILLUMINANTE E STOMACHEVOLE....PURTROPPO!!


----------

